# Primary Windows Live Messenger Thread (LAST UPDATED: 11-JAN-10)



## leepriestenator (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been trying to get to the bottom of this Windows Live Messenger business and finally after going through several redundant threads, this is what I found. Hope it helps to rid everybody of all doubts regarding the various versions of this crappy but kind of must-need software.

*LATEST VERSION*

*CLICK HERE*
*Information*
Version: 10.7.0061.0500
Date Published: 1/8/2010 (Jan 8th 2010)
Language: English
Credits: Post Reference

There are 2 files available at the download site. Please note that* WindowsLive_0409.PPC2005_arm.cab* is English-only.

*OLDER VERSIONS*

*1) 10.6.31.1600 (aka 10.6.0031.1600)*
This is the first version of Live Messenger to get rid of that most annoying Contact Sync feature which would copy all your MSN contacts to your phone book.

*2) 10.6.31.2600*
This one has been around in the various forums for a while now. I'm yet to try it out though. I don't imagine there will be too much of a change between this and the previous version.

I found 2 cabs of the .*31*.2600 from 2 different users. The one posted by 'duttythroy' is 1.80 MB while the other one is 1.97 MB.

*3) 10.6.32.2100*
I found 2 cabs of the .*32*.2100 from 2 different users again. Both of them don't install to the Storage card even though during setup you are prompted for the destination.

Both are *almost *the same size and were posted by 2 different users, one of them being 'duttythroy'. The one posted by 'duttythroy' is 18,89,104 bytes while the other file is 18,91,699 bytes.

Except for fewer files in v10.6.32.2100 (56 files) compared to v10.6.31.1600 (155 files), I couldn't find anything else different. If aything it'll reduce the time needed to browse through your Windows folder compared to the when the previous versions were installed. Also the option to disable copying of all MSN contacts to the phonebook is still there. NO WORRIES THERE. Phew.

*4) 10.6.33.0600*

I honestly can't see anything different with this release. However there is some increase in file sizes of most of the DLL's. The overall package has gone from 1.80MB of the last version (10.6.32.2100) to 2MB for this version (10.6.33.0600)

Note: There was a small registry entry problem with this cab. It has now been fixed and will work fresh off the bat.

*5) 10.6.34.0800*
As before, there isn't any noticeable difference from the previous version with the exception of an increase in filesize.

Thanks to *qtek_metanol* who made this version available to us. 



*PROBLEMS and TROUBLESHOOTING*

There have been lots of people who have had trouble with installing and running Windows Live and Live Messeger. There are few things you can do to avoid these problems.

1) DO NOT INSTALL TO THE STORAGE CARD. Some of the file references have been hardcoded into the DLL's. Hence as far as I know, installing Windows Live to your Storage Card will not work. It will install but nothing will happen when you run the program.

2) Make sure you uninstall any previous version of Windows Live that you may have. I would suggest going into Safe Mode to uninstall it to make sure that all files and registry entries are completely removed. You can get access to Safe Mode if you have monocube's Safemode program or SPB Pocket Plus. If you can't do this, then atleast sign out, disable email sync and then soft reset your device before attempting to uninstall.

3) If you have just hard reseted your device, then please make sure that one of the first programs you install is Windows Live. Many users have complained that Live Messenger doesn't work after installing some programs and alternate Language support.

4) The Windows Live versions posted here, give you the option to either copy your MSN contacts to the phonebook or not. If you chose to copy your MSN contacts to the phonebook during installation and then later decided you wanted to remove them from the phonebook... whatever you do, DO NOT DELETE YOUR MSN CONTACTS FROM THE PHONEBOOK. This will result in you loosing all your MSN contacts completely (from the MSN Server). The safe way to remove MSN contacts from your phonebook it to go to *Windows Live -> Menu -> Options -> Sync Options -> Uncheck "Store Windows Live Contacts in your mobile phone's Contact List"*

5) *As a rule of thumb, it's always a good idea to backup your MSN contacts on your desktop.* The desktop version of Windows Live Messenger or MSN Messenger has an option to export all your contacts to a file on your computer. There have been a few users that have complained about Live Contacts getting inadvertently copied to the Phonebook despite unchecking the option to sync MSN contacts to the phonebook. This is usually the result of an error during installation or what Microsoft calls a gremlin in the depths of the code. In such cases having a file with all your contacts makes it easy for you recover from an accidental deletion of all your contacts.



*STEP-BY-STEP*


*INSTALLATION*








*SETUP*







*Windows Live*







*Live Messenger*


----------



## DJ_Enigma (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice one 

but...how can I make this work over WIFI on my Vario III?

Cheers,

DJ

/edit got it working   

Next question....how can I stop T-Mobile from knowing I'm using instant messaging on a tarriff that doesnt allow it


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 6, 2007)

*Difference between 10.6.32.2100 (duttythroy) and 10.6.32.2100 (Fixed)*

The (Fixed) cab has one extra file named *mxipupdate_windowslive_1.provxml*


These are the contents of the file.

<wap-provisioningdoc>
<characteristic type="FileOperation">
<characteristic type="%CE11%" translation="install">
<characteristic type="MakeDir" />
<characteristic type="Windows Live.lnk" translation="install">
<characteristic type="Copy">
<parm name="Source" value="\Windows\WLMLauncher.lnk" translation="install" />
</characteristic>
</characteristic>
</characteristic>
<characteristic type="%CE11%" translation="install">
<characteristic type="MakeDir" />
<characteristic type="Windows Messenger.lnk" translation="install">
<characteristic type="Copy">
<parm name="Source" value="\Windows\WLMMessenger.lnk" translation="install" />
</characteristic>
</characteristic>
</characteristic>
<characteristic type="%CE11%\Pocket MSN.lnk" translation="install">
<characteristic type="Delete">
<parm name="ForceDelete"/>
</characteristic>
</characteristic>
<characteristic type="%CE2%\Help\Pocket MSN.lnk" translation="install">
<characteristic type="Delete">
<parm name="ForceDelete"/>
</characteristic>
</characteristic>
</characteristic>
</wap-provisioningdoc>


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## duttythroy (Oct 8, 2007)

*anothe one for you guys enjoy*

duttythroy Windows Live 10.6.33.600.zip


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL... Thanks very much for that dutty(throy)  much appreciated. Just flashed one of your Supa Dupa ROMS... love it.


----------



## duttythroy (Oct 8, 2007)

*lol*

I havent remember seeing you on the hermes forum


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 8, 2007)

More of a silent reader than anything else... Love my Hermes a lot more thanks to your SUPA CLEAN ROM 

Updated the first post with the latest version.


----------



## duttythroy (Oct 8, 2007)

leepriestenator said:


> More of a silent reader than anything else... Love my Hermes a lot more thanks to your SUPA CLEAN ROM
> 
> Updated the first post with the latest version.

Click to collapse



enjoy If i encounter any other new releases I will update you, glad to see a fellow men who loves Windows live like me


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 8, 2007)

Absolutely... thought i'll just help clear up all the redundant... "Which one is the latest Windows Live version?" threads.

Thanks duttythroy... much appreciated.


----------



## qtek_metanol (Oct 8, 2007)

> 10.6.33.600 - LATEST

Click to collapse



The last version doesn't have any special improvement in relation to the formers versions. The contacts bug is still present, the option to install to the Storage Card works!


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 8, 2007)

@qtek_metanol... could you please check if your Windows folder had any files that start with the names WLM?

I tried installing every version to the storage card and none of them work post installation. Wierd.


----------



## BIG-Stan (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey there,
just wanted to say great thread and ask 1 question 
Does anybody know why my hotmail account wont sync with windows live mobile? Everytime it begins to sync it stays there forever untill it says that " the remote server didnt resond or something like that".
It's really annoying since I was able to sync everything with the first build that was shipped with the TOuch.
Any help would be highly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 9, 2007)

That happens to me sometimes when i'm on a GPRS connection. What does work for me is using the Send / Recieve option inside the Messaging app over a WiFi connection. The data load during the first sync after installation can be quite large. GPRS connections tend to time out.


----------



## qtek_metanol (Oct 9, 2007)

leepriestenator said:


> @qtek_metanol... could you please check if your Windows folder had any files that start with the names WLM?
> 
> I tried installing every version to the storage card and none of them work post installation. Wierd.

Click to collapse



Hi *leepriestenator*, 

I have some WLM files in the Windows folder, but the reason is because I am using a Windows 6 Version which has the WLM application fixed to the OS.

Bu anyway, the installer of the new WLM version gave me the option to install the application on the Storage Card and I did so, now i have a folder Windows on the Storage Card and there can i see all the WLM files from the new version, after a check of the data, the working version is the new fresh installed one and not the older one from ROM.


----------



## cuboosh (Oct 9, 2007)

someone making a cab for the latest ver?


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 9, 2007)

@ qtek... if it's not too much to ask... could you please make a list off all the files starting with WLM in the Root Windows folder and post them here. Also I would appreciate it if you could export your entire registry and send it to me.

A fresh installation of WLM will not work if installed to the storage card. I think the version number is coded into the exe's and when you run the application it is relying on some critical files which are in your windows folder even though they are older versions.

If you can post the names of the files in the Main Windows folder, then i'll probably be able to work off it and create a new cab that can work straight from the Storage Card with minimal dependencies in the Root Windows folder.

@jakeypoo... Latest version? As far as I know v10.6.33.0600 is at the moment the latest. Let me know if you know otherwise.

Thanks


----------



## Brendo (Oct 9, 2007)

I've heard that this version is actually an older version?


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 9, 2007)

How so? According to the version number, it is the latest. This is currently the latest build available in the forum.


----------



## edkmho (Oct 10, 2007)

I have downloaded the latest version and try to install on storage card, unfortunately my Dopod D810 with official WM6 complainted that it does not have authority to install. But when i select install to device, it installed properly and run ok.


----------



## irontech (Oct 10, 2007)

Its weird thing..

I've install  10.6.33.0600 by duttythroy, but when I check the WL version, its still 10.6.0026.1400..  

Which mean it doesn't 'fully' replaced the orig 10.6.0026.1400.. 
Another thing, by right after install 33.0600 WM will asked for restart but it din't.  

Anyway, thanks duttythroy  

I'm tyring 32.2100 now.. 

added..

tested all below, the duttythroy.cab can be installed, but it seem doesn't effect the original 10.6.26.1400, still 10.6.26.1400 on WM6 SP. 

File Type: cab 	Windows Live 10.6.31.2600 (duttythroy).cab (1.80 MB, 19 views)
File Type: cab 	Windows Live 10.6.31.2600.cab (1.98 MB, 24 views)
File Type: cab 	Windows Live 10.6.32.2100 (duttythroy ).cab (1.80 MB, 21 views)
File Type: cab 	Windows Live 10.6.32.2100 (Fixed).cab (1.80 MB, 96 views)
File Type: zip 	Windows Live 10.6.33.0600 (Fixed).zip (846.8 KB, 330 views)



p/s: I'm using HP iPAQ 512 SP


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 10, 2007)

Did you install them to the Storage Card or to Device Memory?


----------



## irontech (Oct 10, 2007)

install on Storage Card. 

I think, its for PPC, not for SP.  

Although only duttythroy cab can be installed but will not work.


----------



## bub181 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi,

Do any of these versions work on WM5?

thanks!


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 10, 2007)

bub181 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do any of these versions work on WM5?
> 
> thanks!

Click to collapse



Ofcourse they do


----------



## ofiaich (Oct 10, 2007)

*msn stopped working so overwrite?  with the newest version ?*

Hi!

perhaps a silly question.... My MSN has stopped working. It did work when I first used my device....

I don't know how to find the MSN's build number.

It has been suggested to delete and install a newer version...but I cannot see in start-settings -system-remove programs... MSN so I do not know how to delete...

Question is - do I just overwrite the MSN that came with my HTC TyTn II?

Thanks for any advice... 

Ofiaich


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 10, 2007)

Did you originally have Pocket MSN or Windows Live Messenger?

If  you have Pocket MSN, i'm not sure which files you have to delete. Actually if memory serves me right... you can't actually delete it because it is in the ROM. In such case, go right ahead and install one of the CABS of Windows Live here.

If however you have another build of Windows Live on your device and can't see it listed in the "Remove Programs" section, then just navigate to your Windows directory and delete all files that are prefixed with WLM. Next, you can run a registry cleaner by SK Tools or manually look up and delete registry entries that have the keywords WLM attached to them.

Ofcourse, if your existing version of Live Messenger came with the device, it probably is cooked into the ROM which means you can't delete the files I mentioned. In such case, like before just go right ahead and install one of the cabs here.


----------



## ofiaich (Oct 11, 2007)

leepriestenator!

thanks for your quick reply!  I did not install MSN from the 2 CD's that came with the Kaiser.  It is a HTC one, not Vodafone, T-Mobile etc...  bought in the UK.. So I am sure it is cooked into the Rom.  

I have saved four files to my PC...

1. duttythroy Windows Live 10.6.31.2600
2. Windows Live 10.6.33.0600 (Fixed)
3. Install_WLM  this is an executable file..

4. WLM Build 1400

I am not sure which one to choose.... and think, from my reading that 

Windows Live 10.6.33.0600 (Fixed) is the best one. 

Thanks again for your help !!

Ofiaich


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 11, 2007)

This purpose of this thread is to carry the latest versions of WLM. I would suggest you go with v10.6.32.2100 as it is about 200kb smaller than v10.6.33.0600 which doesn't show any visible changes that could merit upgrading.

Also please install it to your Device memory and not your storage card.

Cheers


----------



## Baronic (Oct 11, 2007)

how exactly do i set the msn to not sync msn contacts with my current contacts? i dare not log in till i know


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 11, 2007)

Once you install WLM and start Live Messenger, you hav to go through 5 steps before you can login.

Step 1 - Microsoft Standard Agreement
Step 2 - Provide your email address
Step 3 - Select which today plugins you would like to see on the Today Screen (WLM Plugins - Live Search and Windows Live)
Step 4 - Options to disable Contact Sync with the Phone book and to Enable Email Sync
Step 5 - Synchronization


----------



## famous2 (Oct 11, 2007)

In FTP address: ftp://ftp.xda-developers.com/Uploads/Software/ 
the file *WLiveMobile10.6.0031.1600.cab *is available.

The first post in the thread mentions that the contact sync feature with the windows live contacts does not exist in that update. Has anybody tested it?
Does the update apply for international versions or only for English language?

I have an HTC Touch phone and I want to use Live Messenger without messing up my outlook contacts (what a bug mr. Gates!!!!).

_This is my first post here, as HTC Touch is my first windows mobile device. Very good community, keep up the good work._

_famous2_


----------



## Rhapsody (Oct 11, 2007)

famous2 said:


> In FTP address: ftp://ftp.xda-developers.com/Uploads/Software/
> the file *WLiveMobile10.6.0031.1600.cab *is available.
> 
> The first post in the thread mentions that the contact sync feature with the windows live contacts does not exist in that update. Has anybody tested it?
> ...

Click to collapse



I've got version *10.6.0030.2100* over here and I don't have the sync issue with contacts.

My IM contacts are not added to my phone contacts at all. In installed it a while ago and as far as I can remember; there was an option during install to specify whether you wanted to sync your contacts or not.


----------



## ofiaich (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi!

I tried to install v10.6.32.2100 and got the error, something like this..

Cannot install - not enough system permissions!

Tried v10.6.33.0600 too and got the same !

So my MSN messenger still does not work..

Ofiaich


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 12, 2007)

Hmmm... I think i've actually seen this error somewhere before. What device are you using? Does it have an existing version of Pocket MSN or Windows Live on it?


----------



## ofiaich (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi leepriestenator, 

I am using a Kaiser.   Yes, it has MSN preinstalled, I think,  because it is not on any CD.

I have Windows Live working,  but MSN says perhaps there is bad reception..

but I was in the city a short while ago.  And the Kaiser screen shows a G icon,  and sometimes  a H  ....

Ofiaich


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 12, 2007)

At this point I can't think of anything short of a hard reset. Maybe you should give that a try and we can go over it again.


----------



## ofiaich (Oct 12, 2007)

leepriestenator!

thanks for your reply....

Over the weekend. I will do another backup, then hard reset  and start again.

I will check if the inbuilt MSN works... and then for example, install Japanese support,  then check MSN.....  then Resco Explorer2007..... etc etc...

and try to find out when MSN stops working... 

I will report back...!

Ofiaich


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 13, 2007)

ofiaich... after you hard reset... don't run the MSN that comes with your ROM. Install one of the version posted here soon after HR. Let's see if that does the trick.

Check this out
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=837844#post837844


----------



## funy (Oct 13, 2007)

does this work over wifi then? saw someone post above asking how to get it working over wifi but saw no reply.

Im on t-mobile web n walk uk and i understand they block msn is that right.

thanks for clearing up all the version confusion though!


----------



## ofiaich (Oct 13, 2007)

leepriestenator!

thanks !  I will try this weekend and will report back in this thread... probably tihs evening...

Ofiaich


----------



## hendrixus (Oct 13, 2007)

I am not able to install the last version from the first post. But I can install this version which seems to be the same, 10.6.33.0600(fixed) when installing?

I doesn't work installed on a storage card, only in main. It is quite slow on my DELL x50v with WM5.0 ROM A03(Maglite)

Hmm, I am using this on now. Old but working OK


----------



## Rudegar (Oct 13, 2007)

"does this work over wifi then? "
not sure about wifi but it work just fine over network over bluetooth


----------



## ofiaich (Oct 14, 2007)

HI hendrixus!

I tried the one in your 'here' link but it would not work...
and the old one would not work too...

So I give up....  Agile Messenger works.... 

or I can do a hard reset and try again...

Ofiaich


----------



## Leddy (Oct 14, 2007)

@ofiaich: I had problems with WLM after installing Office 6.1, luckily I had a backup from before i installed that- I hard resetted and restored the backup, and it started working again. 

Try hard resetting, and before you do anything else... try WLM.


----------



## ofiaich (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi!

I did a hard reset last night..  and now Messenger works fine.  Windows Live always worked.

So now, I will re-install, rather than 'restore from a backup'  one by one,  and check that Messenger still works.  

I am wondering what the benefits are of installing a newer CAB for WLM  or just living with the one that exists in ROM...

Off to do more searching !

Ofiaich


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 14, 2007)

Good to know you actually got this finally resolved. You know what they say... If it ain't broken... don't try fixin it.


----------



## ofiaich (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks leepriestenator!

Now I need to install apps one by one to see why msn stopped in the first place...

Thanks for your help and advice..!

edit -  installed everything and checked MSN at each stage.  Did a back up and then installed Japanese support, display and input  and this results in MSN Messenger not working...

It's a pity...............

Ofiaich


----------



## d12ag0n49 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update.  But I'm having a few problems.  I set the sync options for windows live to sync up my hotmail every 2 hours, however It never syncs up.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 16, 2007)

For that to work, you have to leave the Windows Live program open. If you use a Task Management program to close apps, make sure you set Windows Live in the exceptions list.


----------



## d12ag0n49 (Oct 16, 2007)

leepriestenator said:


> For that to work, you have to leave the Windows Live program open. If you use a Task Management program to close apps, make sure you set Windows Live in the exceptions list.

Click to collapse



Do i have to be logged on to windows messenger?


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 16, 2007)

When you install the WLM package here you get 2 seperate components (programs)

1) Windows Live Service
2) Windows Live Messenger

Windows Live Service (aka Windows Live in the Start Menu) needs to be running in the background for you to be able to recieve emails from hotmail.

However, you don't neen Windows Live Messenger to be logged in.


----------



## Xorro (Oct 22, 2007)

I already sync'd my contacts before I found out about the bug & patch.

Is there an easy way to get them out of my contacts, or do I have to delete them individually?

BTW have installed 10.6.33.066 and it still sync'd my contacts - the ones I deleted manually are all back. I definitely unchecked the sync contacts options??

Also, how can I stop it vibrating on new message? I can't find any settings anywhere that say "make noise, don't vibrate"


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 24, 2007)

I found a way so it don't sync. the MSN contacts with the phonebook. If you have the pre-installed MSN like me, just login to MSN, and then push:

"menu"--> "Windows Live"-->"Menu"--> "Preferences". 

Now you will get some alternatives. And you can take the "sync msn with phone contacts". off.

Sorry about my english if i have wrighten some words completely wrong..


----------



## Xorro (Oct 24, 2007)

I am sorted thanks, I re-installed using 10.6.33.0600

Also found where to set the notification preference - who wants to read a manual anyway?


----------



## jarmenti (Oct 24, 2007)

i installed the newest version of live, 10.6.33.0600 and when i try to sign in it hangs at syncronizing contacts.  i have a Htc apache, with latest helmi wm5 rom, even tryed flashing rom  and hard resetting, i let it sit for a while and it eventually says syncronize failed, has anyone had this issue? or any ideas of a remedy?


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 24, 2007)

That normally happens to most people when you are on a low speed connection like GPRS. Try doing the initial sync with a hi-speed connection (Wi-Fi and 3G). That should do the trick.


----------



## jarmenti (Oct 25, 2007)

im doing it from wifi or straight thru activesync and it still freezes, not really sure what is going on


----------



## danny6514 (Oct 25, 2007)

lol....the copyright info...
Microsoft is changed to Miorosoft....creative....


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 25, 2007)

*Aaaaaaaaarrrhhhhh!!*

MAMA NOOOOOO!!!!

After i "un-syncronised" the MSN contacts, and deleted them from the phonebook, all my MSN contacts has been DELETED!! WHYYYY!! WHYYY!!!


----------



## benme23 (Oct 25, 2007)

BazookaAce said:


> MAMA NOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> After i "un-syncronised" the MSN contacts, and deleted them from the phonebook, all my MSN contacts has been DELETED!! WHYYYY!! WHYYY!!!

Click to collapse



The MSN Live actually synchronise your MSN contacts with your contact list, meaning, the contacts in your MSN = contacts in your contact list. Hence, if you delete your contacts in your contact list, it'll delete the IM contacts from your MSN..


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 25, 2007)

benme23 said:


> The MSN Live actually synchronise your MSN contacts with your contact list, meaning, the contacts in your MSN = contacts in your contact list. Hence, if you delete your contacts in your contact list, it'll delete the IM contacts from your MSN..

Click to collapse



F***!!! yeye.. I Have learned my lesson now... the hard way..  

So people!! Don't delete your MSN contacts!! LOL


----------



## Terejet (Oct 25, 2007)

To anyone that is experiencing this message "Installation was unsuccessful. the program or setting cannot be installed because it does not have sufficient system permissions" I searched the error and found the fix:

Solution

   1. Copy the install file to the Storage Card
   2. Soft Reset your device (press and hold power)
   3. Start the installer from the Storage Card on the device.

To delete your already sync'd contacts exit messenger and wifi/gprs go to Contacts->Sim manager->Menu->Delete Contacts .. then just tick the msn contacts you want to delete.

Edit:
Version 0600 has really slown down the phone for some reason. Also Sync is still there i'm afraid. Im just trying 2100 now.

Edit Again:
2100 is a lot faster, it said it was syncing but then nothing went into contacts so yay 
Cheers Duttythroy


----------



## bankir (Oct 26, 2007)

irontech said:


> Its weird thing..
> 
> I've install  10.6.33.0600 by duttythroy, but when I check the WL version, its still 10.6.0026.1400..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After I installed Windows Live 10.6.33.0600 (Fixed).zip, I'm also encountering the same problem, worse.. I now lost my Live Messenger icon, there is only Messenger icon but it won't open when I click it.

When I open Windows Live, it only says "Sign in to Windows Live" but I can't click on it. 

I dun understand why this happens. I have tried to uninstall and reinstall it again but it still won't open.

Is there an original cab file that will install Windows Live and Live Messenger back again, I really dun want to do a hard-reset at this point. But this really gets on my nerve..


----------



## Xorro (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had similar problems with 10.6.33.0600, I have clicked Sign In and nothing happens.


----------



## ayyu3m (Oct 26, 2007)

*Damn Contacts Synchronizings....*

Anyways glad i saw this post. And seems to me there is a bit of a confusion as to which version is okay to install, whether its working, and if we really need latest version. Well for you guys sake i m testing 2 versions which i think get rid of the contacts sync problem while being stable:

ALL TESTS PERFORMED ON: HTC TOUCH P3450 (ELF)
ROM VERSION: AS SHIPPED

Test No. 1 [Time: 12.05pm]

Installed: Version 10.6.32.2100
Restarted Device
Connected via USB to WMDC


Setup Windows Live from Device
*Option to Add Shortcuts to Today Screen
*Option to Sync: Contacts = NO 
                        Email = NO

Signed In: Windows Live Messenger
**No Request to Synchronize contacts with Address Book**

Contact Delete Check
---------------------
*Manually deleted a Messenger Contacts from Address Book > [email protected]
*SignOUT/SignIN: xxx[email protected] still exist in Messenger Contacts

***Chatted with contacts online***

Checked About: Version Installed 10.6.32.2100

OVERALL: 100% Working

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Test No. 2 [Time: 12.25pm]

Installed: Version 10.6.33.0600
Restarted Device
Connected via USB to WMDC


Setup Windows Live from Device
*Option to Add Shortcuts to Today Screen
*Option to Sync: Contacts = NO 
                        Email = NO

Signed In: Windows Live Messenger
**No Request to Synchronize contacts with Address Book**

Contact Delete Check
---------------------
*Manually deleted a Messenger Contacts from Address Book > [email protected]
*SignOUT/SignIN: [email protected] still exist in Messenger Contacts

***Chatted with contacts online***

Checked About: Version Installed 10.6.33.0600

OVERALL: 100% Working

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# All installation were done to Device itself as i believe such a program needs to be fully integrated in Device Settings\Layout for Fault-Free Functioning

 THANKX TO duttythroy and leepriestenator for this GREAT POST!!!!!


----------



## ayyu3m (Oct 26, 2007)

bankir said:


> After I installed Windows Live 10.6.33.0600 (Fixed).zip, I'm also encountering the same problem, worse.. I now lost my Live Messenger icon, there is only Messenger icon but it won't open when I click it.
> 
> When I open Windows Live, it only says "Sign in to Windows Live" but I can't click on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which Device are u using


----------



## bankir (Oct 26, 2007)

ayyu3m said:


> Which Device are u using

Click to collapse



I'm using Dopod 818Pro with PDAViet 4.0.0.0.6 but never mind.. It just froze on the boot screen so I just had to hard-reset it anyway. I'm going to upgrade to PDAViet Transformer 1.1 and it already the second latest version of Live Messenger (can't remember the version).

I'll post again if I still encounter any problem. Hopefully it includes with the one that doesn't mess up my contacts.


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 26, 2007)

Please check the first post of this thread. I have updated it with detailed screen shots. You will be able to walk through all the setup options. Please *DO NOT QUOTE* the first post in here as it is extremely lengthy and will be a big pain for most users to scrolls through.

Also if you notice the version number is accurately described in v10.6.32.2100


----------



## ayyu3m (Oct 26, 2007)

leepriestenator said:


> Please check the first post of this thread. I have updated it with detailed screen shots. You will be able to walk through all the setup options. Please *DO NOT QUOTE* the first post in here as it is extremely lengthy and will be a big pain for most users to scrolls through.
> 
> Also if you notice the version number is accurately described in v10.6.32.2100

Click to collapse



yeah thankx a lot man  jus saw ur screen guide. thought i cud be of help with testing procedures.


----------



## leepriestenator (Oct 26, 2007)

Sure.. anytime... and thanks for re-testing it


----------



## ayyu3m (Oct 29, 2007)

*2 Messenger Shortcuts*

I have installed version 10.6.32.2100 as from my previous post i had tested also. But jus want to ask you all.

Before installation the Windows Live Messenger Shortcut in Programs is Messenger

After installation of version 10.6.32.2100 also

Programs > Messenger and Windows Messenger shortcuts are present

do anyone of you also have 2 shortcuts or is it jus me?????

Pls let me know.


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 2, 2007)

Some of the versions have shortcuts named just 'Messenger' and some of them have them named as 'Windows Messenger'.

Both of them point to the same file. You can delete one of them under 

\Windows\Start Menu\Programs

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## moorcroft_g (Nov 9, 2007)

*WML on WM6 Help Please!*

I have a blackjack with WM6, I wanted to use Push Hotmail. So I downloaded
the Windows Live 10.6.33.0600 (Fixed) (duttythroy).cab and installed on the smartphone.

It installs ( it says something about the display may not be as expected ) - I installed to the phone memeory. 

But when I open up "Windows Live" from the start menu, I just get a very simply screen and the menu button does not allow me to put any login details in. It just goes off and starts up a browser t owindows live search.

Has anybody any ideas on how to get Windows Live Mobile working on WM6 so I can use push hotmail???  ATT would appear to have removed the software as its supposed to be part of WM6!!!


----------



## GoodThings2Life (Nov 10, 2007)

I've successfully installed 33.0600 on my Sprint Mogul (HTC Titan) without any issues or ill effects. In fact, a nasty memory leak caused by the native version seems to be gone now.

Thanks to the folks who have made this happen!  

I did modify the _setup.xml prior to installing though to change the Remove Programs list title to "Windows Live Mobile" because I'm a bit of a purist that likes my entries clean.

Oh, and to anyone receiving the error about not having permission to install it, make sure you either soft reset or use a task manager to shutdown any running copies of Windows Live and Messaging components so that they aren't in use during the update.


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 10, 2007)

moorcroft_g said:


> I have a blackjack with WM6, I wanted to use Push Hotmail. So I downloaded
> the Windows Live 10.6.33.0600 (Fixed) (duttythroy).cab and installed on the smartphone.
> 
> It installs ( it says something about the display may not be as expected ) - I installed to the phone memeory.
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung Blackjack is a WM6 Spartphone. The version of Windows Live here is ONLY for PDA Phones (Touchscreen)


----------



## fowen (Nov 10, 2007)

leepriestenator said:


> Samsung Blackjack is a WM6 Spartphone. The version of Windows Live here is ONLY for PDA Phones (Touchscreen)

Click to collapse



I have a Sprint Motorola Q I would like to install this program to.  Is there a version available for us smartphone users or do I need to switch back to my 700wx?


----------



## Tosh1ba (Nov 11, 2007)

I installed Windows Live 10.6.33.0600 (Fixed) (duttythroy).cab and selected Storage Card. It installed fine there. But does not ask for reset (as it does if you install to main memory). But I reset anyway. Then, trying to run it directly from the .exe (it has installed not in Storage Card/Program Files but Storage Card/Windows) nothing happens. The same from the Program files menu. A look in /windows on device shows that much MSN stuff still is there from the original install (perhaps as included in ROM) although uninstalling another version does bring 2MB space saving. So, it seems also 10.6.33.0600(Fixed)(duttythroy).cab can only be installed on the device? When so, it runs fine, and takes up 2MB space though on Storage which is already getting a bit scarce here. Any ideas and help would be much appreciated, as to either how to remove the old MSN files from /windows (does not allow deletion), and/or of getting 10.6.33.0600 to work on SD Storage Card.


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 11, 2007)

Like I mentioned before, it is not possible to intall it to the storage card. All the Windows Live package files are installed in the \Windows folder. The ability to install it to the Storage Card is not something that was provisioned for by Microsoft. That has come about only beacase when the cab file was created duttythroy and even myself forgot to hardcode the installation path, hence the ability to choose the path.


----------



## Tosh1ba (Nov 11, 2007)

Ahh I see, I'm sorry, I missed that! Thank you for explaining. I also started suspecting MSN don't want it installed anywhere but in the /windows root folder. *Could you kindly give some information about how these files come about, to allay any worries about security* - do you take existing WLM installation and create a cab for it because MS do not seem to post these (or are only available with devices, not separate) or do you modify to remove something annoying like the obligatory synchronisation (though think WLM now gives option), as being paranoid there is always a fear that changed programs may contact elsewhere and pass on contacts from phone or whatever. Hope you understand my meaning is not lack of appreciation! Best wishes and thanks in advance again


----------



## programatix (Nov 11, 2007)

Pre to version 10.6.30.xxxx, every time I tried to sync or connect to Windows Live or Messenger, the system will connect to GPRS/3G even if it is already connected to the internet via WiFi. Tapping the cancel for the GPRS/3G connection will stop the connection process and it will then uses the internet connection via WiFi.

In version 10.6.30.xxxx (preinstalled with O2 Atom Live WM6 rom 3rd release), the above problem is solved but another problem is introduced. Now, if I send/receive Windows Live email in Messaging (only in Messaging), the system will try to connect to the internet via GPRS/3G (even if it is already connected via WiFi). Tapping cancel will bring up the connection process again and again. If I let the connection proceed, everything seems to be fine. I do not know whether it uses the WiFi or GPRS/3G connection during the send/receive process. If I disconnect the GPRS/3G connection, the system will try to reconnect again.

I tried installing version 10.6.33.0600 and the problem in 10.6.30.xxxx still exists.

Anyone has the same problem as me? Thanks.


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 11, 2007)

Tosh1ba said:


> Ahh I see, I'm sorry, I missed that! Thank you for explaining. I also started suspecting MSN don't want it installed anywhere but in the /windows root folder. Could you kindly give some information about how these files come about, to allay any worries about security - do you take existing WLM installation and create a cab for it because MS do not seem to post these (or are only available with devices, not separate) or do you modify to remove something annoying like the obligatory synchronisation (though think WLM now gives option), as being paranoid there is always a fear that changed programs may contact elsewhere and pass on contacts from phone or whatever. Hope you understand my meaning is not lack of appreciation! Best wishes and thanks in advance again

Click to collapse



The files are obtained from ROM dumps procured from phones with the latest ROM releases. AFAIK, they are not edited in any way except for making a CAB file to ease the installation process for newbies and everyody else alike. Basically... you don't have to worry about anything. 




programatix said:


> Pre to version 10.6.30.xxxx, every time I tried to sync or connect to Windows Live or Messenger, the system will connect to GPRS/3G even if it is already connected to the internet via WiFi. Tapping the cancel for the GPRS/3G connection will stop the connection process and it will then uses the internet connection via WiFi.
> 
> In version 10.6.30.xxxx (preinstalled with O2 Atom Live WM6 rom 3rd release), the above problem is solved but another problem is introduced. Now, if I send/receive Windows Live email in Messaging (only in Messaging), the system will try to connect to the internet via GPRS/3G (even if it is already connected via WiFi). Tapping cancel will bring up the connection process again and again. If I let the connection proceed, everything seems to be fine. I do not know whether it uses the WiFi or GPRS/3G connection during the send/receive process. If I disconnect the GPRS/3G connection, the system will try to reconnect again.

Click to collapse



Hmm, I really haven't noticed this particular issue. Why don't you try using Modaco NoData or PocketToolman to disable your GPRS connection while using Live Messenger?


----------



## Tosh1ba (Nov 13, 2007)

Leepriestenator, thank you for this explanation and for the kind help. Microsoft web site provides no information, pages that link to the wrong places, and broken links - once you find those pages after hours of hunting. And their Email support for WLM does not even KNOW about the existence of WLM for WM devices! Amazing! Or not...

Programatix, I don't have that issue on Toshiba G900. It uses the Wifi without asking for GPRS. Maybe this is some bug with your model, or maybe you have your settings wrong in Settings > Connections. I suspect that may be the case.


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 13, 2007)

Tosh1ba said:


> Leepriestenator, thank you for this explanation and for the kind help. Microsoft web site provides no information, pages that link to the wrong places, and broken links - once you find those pages after hours of hunting. And their Email support for WLM does not even KNOW about the existence of WLM for WM devices! Amazing! Or not...

Click to collapse



You're more than welcome. About Microsoft support... what can I say except... It's Microsoft.


----------



## fowen (Nov 14, 2007)

I installed this on my 700wx and I LOVE it.  It works as good as Exchange and will allow me to get "Push" email on my personal account and also Sync with my Work's Exchange server!

The one issue I ran into is I checked the option to Sync my contacts.  It pulled the few email addresses I had in my Live account but did not push the contacts from my device to the Live contacts list.  Is this the only way it works?  If I create new contacts will it Sync those to Live Mail?


----------



## chandler (Nov 14, 2007)

*Awsome*

Awsome is all I can say .


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 15, 2007)

fowen said:


> I installed this on my 700wx and I LOVE it.  It works as good as Exchange and will allow me to get "Push" email on my personal account and also Sync with my Work's Exchange server!
> 
> The one issue I ran into is I checked the option to Sync my contacts.  It pulled the few email addresses I had in my Live account but did not push the contacts from my device to the Live contacts list.  Is this the only way it works?  If I create new contacts will it Sync those to Live Mail?

Click to collapse




Yep... that's how it's designed. I pretty sure that it won't sync your phone contacts to your Live contacts. It's only one way.... Live Contacts to PDA Phone Book Contacts... not the other way around.


----------



## fowen (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok, had a few issues with it.

This morning I woke up and had I didn't have any email which I thought was strange.  I went into Pocket Outlook and went to "Menu -> Send/Receive" and I got emails from the day before and early morning.

This afternoon I noticed the same issue but when I pressed the Send/Recieve button I got the following errors.

"Failed to synchronize the folder list"

and then

"Sync failed"

I wanted a few minutes and tried again and my email came through.  Anyone have any insight to this?  I really need this service somewhat reliable if I am going to use it on a day to day basis.

Thanks for all of you help!

I installed Windows Live 10.6.33.0600 (Fixed).zip


----------



## silvertorch (Nov 15, 2007)

I installed 0600, and I unchecked the option to sync my contacts.

When it completed the setup of Live, I went and checked my contacts and they were all gone.

Has anyone else had this happen to them?

its an 8525 running the ATT branded WM6 ROM.


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 16, 2007)

fowen said:


> I really need this service somewhat reliable if I am going to use it on a day to day basis.
> 
> Thanks for all of you help!
> 
> I installed Windows Live 10.6.33.0600 (Fixed).zip

Click to collapse




I've had this happen to me several times over various different versions. Bottom line is, it's not exactly the most reliable service but stil usable.



			
				silvertorch said:
			
		

> I installed 0600, and I unchecked the option to sync my contacts.
> 
> When it completed the setup of Live, I went and checked my contacts and they were all gone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which contacts? The ones in your phonebook or the Windows Live (MSN) contacts?


----------



## silvertorch (Nov 16, 2007)

It deleted my local contacts (on the phone).


----------



## gadgetgirlmt (Nov 18, 2007)

*sync email?*

never mind.  for future reference hoe do i delete a post after i answer my own question??


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 19, 2007)

silvertorch said:


> It deleted my local contacts (on the phone).

Click to collapse



Could be an isolated incident. Never happened to me and I haven't heard it happen in this fashion to others as well. Hope you had a backup of your phonebook contacts. If you were able to restore your contacts, you should try to sync and see if it happens again.


----------



## purrfect (Nov 19, 2007)

*windows live on x7500 athena no gprs connection only wifi*

my x7500 started having a problem of not connection to windows live through the gprs/edge/3g connection at all

i know its working ok since i can surf the net,

i tried several different settings, edge only, 3g only, auto,

and its only working with wifi

i had the original version which came with the updated rom and then i updated to the 10.6.33.0600 hoping this will resolve the problem but it dosent

i hard reset the unit several times trying to let it customize and not let it customize as well, nothing seems to help, 
it only sync's when it has a wifi connection

when i set it up it gets stuck on the "checking internet connectivity" screen
and then gives an error of service unavailable or live was not able to find data on your device...

the wierd part is that it was working fine just a few days ago and i cant seem to remember anything happening to it,

i also have an exchange account with mail2web for push email and contact sync but i dont think it has anything to do with it since both of them were working fine just a few days ago.

please help, anyone ?


----------



## purrfect (Nov 19, 2007)

actually the only thing i remember doing differently is i started using windows live mail on my vista x64 operating system

im going to disable it now and post back if anything changes, meanwhile if anyone has any ideas, please share

thanks


----------



## purrfect (Nov 19, 2007)

ok, it seems like its not my device,

because i just put my simcard into my treo 750 wm6 and it dosent sync my windows live mobile

must be my desktop, will report soon


----------



## purrfect (Nov 19, 2007)

i removed everything from my desktop, and signed out completely

and its still not working, i'm starting to think maybe its my simcard ?!?

but that wouldent make any sense since the internet explorer and everything else is working just fine.



please help.


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 20, 2007)

1) Could it be that your service provider has bloacked your MSN / Windows Live Ports?

2) Could be your ROM, although that sounds unlikely since you said it used to work previously.

You've tried everything that I would have... so I honestly can't think of anything else except for trying an older version maybe.


----------



## qtek_metanol (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm back to this thread with a question, which WLM version ist the best to install in a WM6 version without WLM?

Thx in advance....!!!


----------



## Aeneas (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks, very thorough and detailed, appreciated.


----------



## mmmhhh86 (Nov 20, 2007)

For a couple days now I couldnt sign in on my Touch. I did a hard reset and installed a fixed version but when I opened Windows Live and I press on Menu I cant select "Account Options" nor "Options" so i cant set it up.. I dont know how this happened suddenly. It used to work fine. I did another hard reset without installing a fixed version and still same problem. It cant be the service provider because I tried not to connect and set up an internet connection as soon as I hard reset. This is really weird. Anyone experiencing this? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## =8) (Nov 20, 2007)

I downloaded the last version of msn from here, didnt want to use the one i got on my touch because i didnt want msn contacts syncronized with my phone contacts... After using the last version of msn and a soft reset, the msn email, contacts are now syncronized in my phone contacts :s
If i delete one, it will be deleted on msn too, how to avoid this? I dont want all the contacts there... 

Sorry for my english


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 21, 2007)

I just don't understand this at all. All the versions posted above work like a charm for about 99% of the people downloading them. v10.6.33.0600 is being used in several ROMs without any problems.

*@mmmhhh86... *Try using a Wi-Fi connection and then connecting, Some of the option especially Account Options don't work until you set up the account.

*@=8)... *

1) Using a desktop version of Windows Live Messenger... Backup all your cotnacts.
2) On your PPC, Open Windows Live (not messenger) and goto Menu -> Options -> Sync Options -> Uncheck "Store Windows Live Contacts in your mobile phone's Contact List"

3) If it is not checked... Check it and allow Windows Live to sync all over again. Soft Reset your device and go through Step 2 again.

*@qtek_metanol...* Personally, I use v10.6.32.2100 since it has a smaller file size compared to the latest version and has fewer files. Bottom line is I haven't seen any differences in the latest version to switch over although I have tested it quite a bit. The lastest version could have several bug fixes but I am yet to see the official changelog from Microsoft.


----------



## =8) (Nov 21, 2007)

leepriestenator said:


> *@=8)... *

Click to collapse



Done! I unchecked it and soft-reset but they remain in my phone contact list...


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 21, 2007)

Have you backed up all your MSN contacts on your desktop?

If you have... go ahead and delete them completely from your phonebook. After that try 

1) Soft Reset
2) Uninstall Windows Live from your PPC 
3) Soft Reset
4) Re-install it again
5) Go through the Setup process again... make sure you uncheck "Store Windows Live Contacts in your mobile phone's Contact List"

Since you have no contacts on your MSN none of them would have been downloaded into your Phonebook.

After you do this, restore all your contacts from the saved file using your desktop version of Windows Live Messenger


----------



## =8) (Nov 21, 2007)

Done, it didnt delete my contact list from msn server dunno. 
Just deleted everything, reinstalled and didnt sync... now i dont have any msn contacts in my phone contacts. tnx


----------



## qtek_metanol (Nov 22, 2007)

leepriestenator said:


> *@qtek_metanol...* Personally, I use v10.6.32.2100 since it has a smaller file size compared to the latest version and has fewer files. Bottom line is I haven't seen any differences in the latest version to switch over although I have tested it quite a bit. The lastest version could have several bug fixes but I am yet to see the official changelog from Microsoft.

Click to collapse



THX for the advice *leepriestenator* i have installed that version too and works perfect!


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 22, 2007)

qtek_metanol said:


> THX for the advice *leepriestenator* i have installed that version too and works perfect!

Click to collapse



Anytime 

Cheers


----------



## purrfect (Nov 22, 2007)

ok, im reporting back with good news

2 nights ago after i finished a long conversation of about an hour on my phone i tried again to setup the live mail on my phone and it worked ok,

i changed the chp to phcp authentication altho i dount if it had anything to do with it.

but it working fine now,

very strange but it just dident want to do anything and all of a sudden it started working again with no problems whatsoever.

thanks.


----------



## Transform (Nov 22, 2007)

i have a few questions about windows live messenger....

when i turn on my device i have the windows live today screen plugin. when i try to sync my email by pressing the green arrow at the side it never works. do i need to firstly run the 'windows live' application for this to work?

secondly, once connected i have it setup to recieve emails as they arrive but i dont get anything come through without re-syncing.

can anyone help me out with these questions?


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 23, 2007)

Tranform, I can't seem to recollect wether you need the Windows Live application running in the background along with messaging or if the service that loads during startup is enough. I don't use the Email sync feature anymore so here is what you can try and post back

*Trial 1*
1) Soft Reset
2) Open messaging
3) Send yourself an email from another account (to the MSN / Hotmail email account)
4) Wait for about 15 minutes. Also make sure that the messaging app does not get closed accidentally.

*Trial 2*
1) Soft Reset
2) Open Messaging
3) Open Windows Live (Goto Start --> Programs). Don't click on the today plugin.
4) Send yourself another email and wait for another 15 minutes.

Don't forget to post back.

Cheers and Welcome to the forum


----------



## Transform (Nov 23, 2007)

when you say open messaging, do you mean the left icon on the today screen? what difference will that make? also, why wait 15 mins if it should come as its sent?

lastly, how do i soft reset and what does it do? i hope i dont lose anything doing it!


----------



## Transform (Nov 23, 2007)

ok i did what you said and no mail


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 25, 2007)

Transform said:


> when you say open messaging, do you mean the left icon on the today screen? what difference will that make? also, why wait 15 mins if it should come as its sent?
> 
> lastly, how do i soft reset and what does it do? i hope i dont lose anything doing it!

Click to collapse




Messaging - The application for all your emails, Texts (SMS) and MMS. The reason I asked you to make sure to leave it open is beacause there you probably have a task management program like the default HTC task manager that will close the application when you click on the [X] button. This ould cause the application to shutdown and not recieve emails.

15 min wait time... You should normally wait upto about 15 minutes because as far as what I have seen the email is not pushed in realtime most of the time due to various constraints... limited bandwidth and also that it is a free service and might not be a priority. I've had to wait upto about 15 minutes when I had my Windows Live options set to push mail.


----------



## Transform (Nov 25, 2007)

i did all what you said but i didnt get any email!


----------



## joeyscl (Nov 26, 2007)

so... how do I install this?


----------



## ayyu3m (Nov 26, 2007)

*Here is what you do..*



joeyscl said:


> so... how do I install this?

Click to collapse



if you go to page #1 of this post you will get all the DETAILS in one clear nutshell. so thats what you do first. alternately you can press the link below. it is the page #1. so once you are there. read the informations and then scroll down for STEP BY STEP instructions.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=334621 

you can choose version 10.6.32.2100 (fixed) cab. transfer it to your device memory. and install the cab file. but before you install. make sure you perform a soft reset. feel free to PM any of us here, if you are in doubt.


----------



## Transform (Nov 26, 2007)

anyone know the answer to my post above? can you get automatic emails from windows live?


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 27, 2007)

@ Transform,

I looked around to see if I have missed anything and couldn't find much. If you are not getting emails while on the "Push Setting", I would suggest you set it to fetch email ever 5 minutes.

You might also want to look at this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=347356


----------



## boq (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi,

maybe a silly question (I´ved used the search option - but couldn´t find any hint). But does the live messenger support multi-language? Or are all messengers in this thread in english?

Thanks


----------



## qtek_metanol (Nov 27, 2007)

*sending voice messages with the version 10.6.32.2100*

Hi people,
I'm experiencing a problem when a try to send a voice clip to a MSN 8.5 PC version, has anybody the same problem?


----------



## rudeone (Nov 27, 2007)

Small push email/windows live questions:

I have set it up, installed, contacts work etc etc

All i want to check is: once setting up windows live my data connection is permantly on? is this normal? surley this would axe the battery in half a day?

Details:

dopod 838pro with offical wm6 from htc
vodafone network
latest windows live from this thread


----------



## purrfect (Nov 29, 2007)

ok, i believe i found out what the problem was

in the calendar you have an option to select the default email account to send appointment invites, if you set that to hotmail then you are screwed because windows live hotmail DOES NOT have the ability to send these appointments.

my experience was that the invite gets stuck in your outbox and never gets sent out, thus causing the "sync failed" error on your device

further more it prevents you from syncing your inbox since the unit never gets to that part,

solution:

1. do not sent invites.
2. if you have to sent invites then use another email account like exchange or gmail ...
3. you must remove all items from the outbox for it to resume normal working condition.

hope this helps


----------



## njmarchetti (Nov 29, 2007)

qtek_metanol said:


> Hi people,
> I'm experiencing a problem when a try to send a voice clip to a MSN 8.5 PC version, has anybody the same problem?

Click to collapse



Same problem here.  Messenger team most have broke voice clip compatiblity with 8.5.  That is seriously lame.


----------



## njmarchetti (Dec 1, 2007)

*Conversation with Windows Live Mobile Tech support*

So I posted this in the Kaiser thread but I thought I would share in case some of you don't check there.

I am getting really frustrated with my Windows Live Mail not working corretly on my Tilt and I decided to contact MS Tech support to see if there was anything they could recommend.  Basically my Hotmail emails do not come through consistently and I get a ton of sync errors.   Most of the time I have to perform a manual sync to get anything and sometimes nothing comes through on my Tilt, even though I have new emails on the server!

Below is the convo that I had back and forth with the Support Rep.



> Windows Live Push email does not work on my HTC Kaiser Tytn II device.
> 
> In order for my Live Hotmail email to sync I have to manually initiate a sync, even though my settings are configured to deliver emails As items arrive.  I have tried changing these settings around several times, but it does not make a difference.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trying both A and B above fixed the issue... until I did a soft reset.  Then the same problems returned.  So I emailed again and got the below response.



> I performed the steps listed in A and B of your email (Changed Display Picture and Switch Accounts).  I changed my messenger display picture to No Display Picture and signed out of Windows Live on my Tytn II and then soft reset the phone.  After the phone rebooted I signed back into Windows Live.
> 
> At first this did seem to fix the problem.  All of my emails started coming through (at Push speeds) and I did not encounter any sync errors.  However, after I performed a soft reset on the phone, all of my problems started again.  Windows Live would show sync status stuck on "Checking Internet Connectivity" even though I have network coverage and can browse the web via PIE.  I would have to manually click on the sync button to get syncing started.  Emails stopped coming through as push (even though I have delivery set to "As items arrive") and I started receiving sync errors again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




So at least MS is aware of the problem and hopefully a newer build of WL will leak onto these boards soon that includes a fix.


----------



## leepriestenator (Dec 2, 2007)

@ njmarchetti... nice goin there 
Cheers and thanks for updating this.


----------



## ctibor (Dec 2, 2007)

OK I understand that WLM cannot be installed into Storage Card. But is there a version that can be installed into another folder than Windows in main memory?

The problem is that my rom (Artemis, Tom's B&B 4.3) doesn't contain WML. I put the 10.6.0032.2100 ver., it works well, but the many files went into Windows slowed down the system.

cheers,


----------



## treo...not! (Dec 2, 2007)

Do any of these versions work via proxy? That is, do they solve that issue?


----------



## njmarchetti (Dec 2, 2007)

leepriestenator said:


> @ njmarchetti... nice goin there
> Cheers and thanks for updating this.

Click to collapse



Happy to help   I just hope we see something to fix this problem soon.

If anyone else is having a similar problem and has a free minute you can report your problem to MS here.  Making MS more aware of how widespread the problem is can't hurt.


----------



## leepriestenator (Dec 3, 2007)

ctibor said:


> OK I understand that WLM cannot be installed into Storage Card. But is there a version that can be installed into another folder than Windows in main memory?
> 
> The problem is that my rom (Artemis, Tom's B&B 4.3) doesn't contain WML. I put the 10.6.0032.2100 ver., it works well, but the many files went into Windows slowed down the system.
> 
> cheers,

Click to collapse



I've looked in that... and as it turns out it won't work unless it is installed into the Windows folder.
I'm assuming that the location of the files are hardcoded into all the DLLs. I've tried changing the settings in the CAB file to install to a different destination folder but it doesn't work.

v10.6.32.2100 has the least number of files compared to the other releases. There are 57 files that go into the Windows directory with this particular version.


----------



## CCG (Dec 3, 2007)

*A Windows Live related Question (No HTML?)*

I upgraded my 8525 to the official HTC / ATT wm6 ROM and installed the cab for windows live {Windows Live 10.6.33.0600 (Fixed) (duttythroy)} and still no html email capability.
I've done hundreds of searches and spent a couple days reading through the wiky, stickys, etc and still no luck.
any of  you guys had the same issue? Please help!


----------



## ctibor (Dec 4, 2007)

leepriestenator said:


> I've looked in that... and as it turns out it won't work unless it is installed into the Windows folder.
> I'm assuming that the location of the files are hardcoded into all the DLLs. I've tried changing the settings in the CAB file to install to a different destination folder but it doesn't work.
> 
> v10.6.32.2100 has the least number of files compared to the other releases. There are 57 files that go into the Windows directory with this particular version.

Click to collapse



Thanks for clarifying the issue. 

Since I need WLM and the slowdown is not too serious I think I keep this version.


----------



## thefunkygibbon (Dec 4, 2007)

CCG said:


> I upgraded my 8525 to the official HTC / ATT wm6 ROM and installed the cab for windows live {Windows Live 10.6.33.0600 (Fixed) (duttythroy)} and still no html email capability.
> I've done hundreds of searches and spent a couple days reading through the wiky, stickys, etc and still no luck.
> any of  you guys had the same issue? Please help!

Click to collapse




i'm getting this issue with this version and a mate is using the older version and has the same problem

the issue seems to be that if you receive an email that is fully downloaded by default (ie less than 1k i think) and it is html then it wont display it like that. 
if the email is html and is bigger than 1k then it wont show as html until you download the rest of the message.

can you try that to confirm.


couple of other annoying things with live (since i'm moving from an exchange activesync based email to a hotmail one)

is there a way of changing the "reply/from address's" on the   phone?  i can from the windows live client and from the webmail side.

also is there any way of setting it to download the full email instead of just the 1k (not that i guess it would be a good idea if it wouldnt show html as per above error!)


----------



## leepriestenator (Dec 4, 2007)

^Exactly... 

By defaul, Windows Live is set to download 15,000 characters of any given message. Most HTML pages are upwards of that size limit and hence the entire page cannot be rendered since the footers cannot be read.

The maximum value for the number of characters that Windows Live will download per message is 30,000 characters. I suggest you set it to that limit. If it still fails to show up as an HTML page, then you will have to download the entire message by clicking on "Download the entire message during next Send / Recieve"

That should addresss your issue.


----------



## thefunkygibbon (Dec 4, 2007)

well i have already had it set to 30,000 and it still only downloads 1k out of a 2k email.   

it doesnt really address the issue which is the bug that if you download FULLY a html email , without having needed to click (download full email) then it doesnt render it as HTML.


----------



## leepriestenator (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm using v10.6.32.2100 and have no issues with HTML mail.


----------



## thefunkygibbon (Dec 4, 2007)

hmm ok well that is indeed bizarre as i'm on 33.0600 and my freind is using 32.2100 and gets  the same problem as me.


----------



## njmarchetti (Dec 4, 2007)

I  have the same problem as FunkyGibbon.

Even though I have email set to come through at 30,000 characters, they only are delivered with less than 1K with the usual prompt to download the rest of the message.  If the message is not big enough to prompt a download message option, then I am just stuck with the message in plain text.

I am using 33.0600, although with all the problems I have been having, I am ready to start trying the earlier builds again.

@ Funkygibbon

What network are you using??  I am on At&t in TX with these problems.


----------



## ashmont (Dec 4, 2007)

I would like to second the query about changing the sender address on Windows Live on Pocket PC.  Also is there any way of restricting the sync to the past n days (maybe in a registry setting)?  It would be nice to use Hotmail as my main email and then have a sync copy on my phone but I would quickly chew up all my phone's memory if I did this.  So I just use gmail and forward mail to my hotmail account.  I like WLM because it has instant notification when an email arrives whereas IMAP on Gmail doesn't have this.  It's a shame that the settings available in other email accounts aren't available for WLM.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Dec 5, 2007)

How do i remove live? its not listed in my settings/remove programs list.


----------



## qtek_metanol (Dec 6, 2007)

njmarchetti said:


> Same problem here.  Messenger team most have broke voice clip compatiblity with 8.5.  That is seriously lame.

Click to collapse



Issue was fixed, now i can send voice clips over my phone


----------



## Prerna (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi, just wanted to tell your post helped me make MSN run. My mistake was I tried to install it on the SD.

Thanks


----------



## rondo1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Newbie has no idea what to do with these files...*

OK so I downloaded the zip file and all I get is a bunch of WM***.### files and one _setup.xml file.  What am I supposed to do with these files so that I can actually run this cab file and install Windows Live on WM6 phone?


----------



## rondo1 (Dec 7, 2007)

OK so I feel stupid.  Putting the CAB file ON THE PHONE worked.  Good grief.  ;-)


----------



## rajuabju (Dec 7, 2007)

rondo1 said:


> OK so I feel stupid.  Putting the CAB file ON THE PHONE worked.  Good grief.  ;-)

Click to collapse



Dont worry, plenty of people (myself included) did that the first time


----------



## Mutant (Dec 11, 2007)

*Will 10.6.33.0300 work on VOX / E650?*

My Wife has an SPV E650; is the 10.6.33.0300 cab able to work on a WM6 smartphone? I've tried and it does not seem to want to work, but that might be because I had an earlier flakier version that did not uninstall very cleanly.
Is it worth the hard reset to try this cab please?


----------



## luilak (Dec 12, 2007)

hi i have the version 10.6.0030.2100 and i got a problem on my HTC Vox when i come online i see double icons on some of my contacts does anyone now how to solve this problem.


----------



## dbren23 (Dec 12, 2007)

So....tell me what you mean by adding the CAB files.....I seem to be missing something. I downloaded the zip file and get "a bunch of WM***.### files and one _setup.xml file".

Thanks in advance


----------



## njmarchetti (Dec 12, 2007)

dbren23 said:


> So....tell me what you mean by adding the CAB files.....I seem to be missing something. I downloaded the zip file and get "a bunch of WM***.### files and one _setup.xml file".
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



The file you download is not a .zip, it is a .cab.

Copy the file to your device (do NOT extract it).  Once the file is on your device navigate to it with File Explorer and run it.

.cab = smartphone installer as .exe = PC installer


----------



## ayyu3m (Dec 15, 2007)

*Contacts Online Problem*

Has anyone of you faced the problem of your contacts not appearing online when you sign in to your WLM in your PDA.

I m using HTC Touch and when i sign in to my WLM over GPRS i only get 3 to 4 contacts visible as online. But when i sign in to eBuddy at the same time, i can see many of my contacts are online.

I m using version 10.6.32.2100 (fixed) cab installed to my Device Memory. Anyone else who faced the same problem and also resolved the issue please tell me how you did it.

Additionally there was a cab to fix this issue of contacts not being visible, in the HTC site. but its been removed. Any ideas??? 

*EDIT : READ HERE* Solved the problem. Here are some of the things i found from some other sites including MS site. Anyone facing similar problems should try these.

1. Clear your Pocket Internet Explorer - Sometimes cache files have a way of using up your GPRS when its on, allowing lesser GPRS for WLM

2. For Window Live Messenger [WLM] users on WM6, change your display picture to a default picture that is available in the Windows Live Messenger in your Computer/Laptop - This way the WLM on your Pocket PC does not take time to download your custom display picture, which sometimes scrambles the contacts from appearing online

3. Make a clean login - After using WLM always logout either in your PPC or PC. This allows your session to be free from being stuck halfway as logged on in the MS Server. Believe me. This really happens, even on PC. And to allow a clean login, clear your password, and Open Windows Live again and then login, you will be taken through the 5 steps in the setup and synchronization, which is mentioned via images in the 1st post in this thread.

Last! Thanks


----------



## mihaijun_1983 (Dec 17, 2007)

*thank you*

it is a great。it rans well on my treo750. thank you vrey much！


----------



## dj_c4 (Dec 21, 2007)

*unique synch problem?*

I found this forum because I also now have all my msn contacts in my HTC touch. I read through all the tips and suggestions and i can't seem to find my situation.

1) Windows Live came on my phone. I can not delete it from the add / remove programs. it does not show up.

2)When i try to go LIVE > MENU > OPTIONS > SYNC OPTIONS

All my boxes for NOT syncing contacts...are grayed out... i can not uncheck them. BUT i did have the choice to do this the first time i launched live...i thought this feature would be good but it sucks...it doesn't organize between contacts and phone numbers. so its a useless jumble of crap now.

Any one else had this problem?
-----------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT

Well i just took my phone back to bell and made them reset it to factory and port my old numbers over again. way easier to clean up that mess...

still in case it happens again, any solutions?


----------



## ayyu3m (Dec 23, 2007)

*Installed Fixed WLM??*

Did you install any of the fixed versions of WLM on the 1st post???


----------



## migna (Dec 24, 2007)

hello everybody. I'm Italian and this is my first message.

I've a problem with this app...i can install it but when i try to connect a message appear! About: "Server Error,try later"...

What can i do???I've tried with the last version...


----------



## swwillia (Dec 24, 2007)

*Using this for Treo 750 ATT WM6*

This install seems to make a lot of changes and restricts you to not being able to install on the storage card, etc.  i dont want all the other live theme stuff i just want to be able to check hotmail with outlook...will this work is is there something else that doesnt have so many warnings to install


----------



## Peruano_Loco (Dec 24, 2007)

hi guys im new to this forum, i urgely need this program for my motorola q9h global but i have a problem after i installed it, is that you can not delete anything in the @hotmail.com field i need to delete the hotmail word because my email is [email protected] but i cantttt the back key doestn work; this is a nightmare please if somebody may help me ill be more than happy


----------



## drkgtr (Dec 25, 2007)

how exactly do you remove msn from a wm6 device theres no option in the add remove programs.. 

....Merry Christmas....


----------



## migna (Dec 25, 2007)

migna said:


> hello everybody. I'm Italian and this is my first message.
> 
> I've a problem with this app...i can install it but when i try to connect a message appear! About: "Server Error,try later"...
> 
> What can i do???I've tried with the last version...

Click to collapse



nobody with this big problem???


----------



## leoiden (Dec 25, 2007)

any inside info on a newer build or release with more bug fixes?


----------



## agiudici (Dec 29, 2007)

*WM 6 install windows live*

Does anyone know if there is a file for the windows live so that it installs on a WM 6 new Motorola Q9c the file installs but does not run.  I can not find any links to get the beta file,


----------



## loidz (Dec 29, 2007)

ok, so ive just recently installed WM6 on my pocketpc.
tried every install there is for this, it seems to start to install then cancel.
i do have Windows Live on my phone because it came with WM6.
anyway of removing WL or WLM from the phone?
or will i have to flash the rom again?


----------



## happytytn2user (Dec 30, 2007)

i tried installing it onto my kaiser and it froze :S which im not too happy about, could any other kaiser users confirm this working or not working please?

thanks


----------



## leoiden (Dec 30, 2007)

forget these issues just come up with a newer built people!


----------



## leepriestenator (Dec 30, 2007)

It's not in our hands to come up with a new build. Till MS decides to release one you are stuck with the latest on this thread and that would be what everybody else around here is using... v10.6.33.0600.


----------



## loidz (Dec 30, 2007)

so theres no way to uninstall messenger live or windows live?


----------



## leepriestenator (Dec 30, 2007)

If it came baked into your original rom, then... no... there isnt any way for you to uninstall it.


----------



## loidz (Dec 30, 2007)

could you recommend a rom without it.


----------



## funky_Saggi (Dec 30, 2007)

if you have a hermes, use K's rom 1.30a


----------



## Xtek (Jan 1, 2008)

Anyone have a link to the latest version for Smartphone (WM6)?


----------



## Jammo (Jan 1, 2008)

just installed latest version for ppc (10.6.33.0600) because original Live messenger was refusing to display online buddies, now it's fixed. 

BUT there is a new version of Live messenger for desktops (8.5.1302.1018) with this new version, its not possible to send voice clips anymore...argh still tons of compatibility issues, i'll wait for your newest versions.


----------



## Peruano_Loco (Jan 1, 2008)

can somebody please post a smartphone version of wlm thanks


----------



## TreeFrogger (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey and Hello! I've been running build 1400 (the only build that would work on my MotorolaQ) without problem for past 2 months..as of 12/30 I cannot sync/messenger or email. The app launches PIE for Live Search but that's it! I've heard similiar reports from other Q users. Sounding like we've been shut down...re-installing is no fix. Bummer..was one of my best apps! Any word around here? 

Oh..and Happy New Year!!


----------



## flycessnas (Jan 2, 2008)

TreeFrogger said:


> Hey and Hello! I've been running build 1400 (the only build that would work on my MotorolaQ) without problem for past 2 months..as of 12/30 I cannot sync/messenger or email. The app launches PIE for Live Search but that's it! I've heard similiar reports from other Q users. Sounding like we've been shut down...re-installing is no fix. Bummer..was one of my best apps! Any word around here?
> 
> Oh..and Happy New Year!!

Click to collapse



The same thing happened to me.  I have a Moto q9c...as of 12/30 mine stopped working as well.  I did a hard reset and tried to reinstall, it replied "installation unsuccessful".  I tried to install version 10.6.0031.2100, it said the same thing.  I'm stuck as well.  Any help would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## njmarchetti (Jan 2, 2008)

flycessnas said:


> The same thing happened to me.  I have a Moto q9c...as of 12/30 mine stopped working as well.  I did a hard reset and tried to reinstall, it replied "installation unsuccessful".  I tried to install version 10.6.0031.2100, it said the same thing.  I'm stuck as well.  Any help would be appreciated greatly!

Click to collapse



Have you guys tried the version posted in this thread???

I don't have a Smartphone device to test right now, but some say it solved the problem.


----------



## ultimate.concierge (Jan 2, 2008)

*Receiving Error Message*

When trying to install the 10.6.33.0600.cab file I am receiving an error message saying: "Installation was unsuccessful.  The program or setting cannot be installed because it is not digitally signed with a trusted certificate."

I installed it on my sister's 750 last month and it worked just fine.

What do I do?


----------



## njmarchetti (Jan 2, 2008)

ultimate.concierge said:


> When trying to install the 10.6.33.0600.cab file I am receiving an error message saying: "Installation was unsuccessful.  The program or setting cannot be installed because it is not digitally signed with a trusted certificate."
> 
> I installed it on my sister's 750 last month and it worked just fine.
> 
> What do I do?

Click to collapse



What device are you trying to install it on???

You may need to install SDKCerts on your device first.(search XDA for it and it should come up right away)

Also, if it is a smartphone such as a Blackjack or Q9 you may need to application unlock the device first.  Modaco.com has a great .cab that application unlocks both the Blackjack and Q9 along with unlocking the GPS.  I will look for links.

Edit:  Here are links to the Modaco application/GPS unlockers for BJII and Q9
http://www.modaco.com/content/Smartphone-Standard-News/262074/Samsung-Blackjack-II-GPS-ACTIVATED/
http://www.modaco.com/content/Smartphone-Standard-News/262137/Motorola-Q9H-ATT-GPS-ACTIVATED-updated-/


----------



## flycessnas (Jan 2, 2008)

njmarchetti said:


> Have you guys tried the version posted in this thread???
> 
> I don't have a Smartphone device to test right now, but some say it solved the problem.

Click to collapse



Thank for your response, njmarchetti.  Yep...tried it.  The version posted in that thread is 10.6.0031.2100.  I tried it, get the same message...unsuccessful.


----------



## njmarchetti (Jan 2, 2008)

flycessnas said:


> Thank for your response, njmarchetti.  Yep...tried it.  The version posted in that thread is 10.6.0031.2100.  I tried it, get the same message...unsuccessful.

Click to collapse



Being that you have a Smartphone and not a PPC you need to make sure your device is application unlocked before installing any unsigned applications.  I would look for a .cab that can app unlock the Q9c.  try the forums at www.Qusers.com

Edit:

Here is a link that explains how to app unlock a Windows Mobile 5 smartphone.  I am not sure if it will work on WM6, but it would be worth a try.
http://www.sems.org/entry.asp?ENTRY_ID=157


----------



## ultimate.concierge (Jan 2, 2008)

Trying to install Windows Live 10.6.33.0600 (Fixed).zip, however I keep getting an error message saying: "Installation was unsuccessful.  The program or setting cannot be installed because it is not digitally signed with a trusted certificate."

I installed it on my sister's 750 and it worked fine.

What do i do?

Help....


----------



## njmarchetti (Jan 3, 2008)

ultimate.concierge said:


> Trying to install Windows Live 10.6.33.0600 (Fixed).zip, however I keep getting an error message saying: "Installation was unsuccessful.  The program or setting cannot be installed because it is not digitally signed with a trusted certificate."
> 
> I installed it on my sister's 750 and it worked fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I asked you above what device are you trying to install it on???  If you want help then you need to give some more info.

Did you try any of the suggestions above?


----------



## leepriestenator (Jan 3, 2008)

OK... all you guys out there with a single wish for WLM Smartphone Edition.... here you go

http://rapidshare.com/files/32625098/met_WLMM_sp_5.zip.html

Report back... would be of help to other members.


----------



## qtek_metanol (Jan 3, 2008)

leepriestenator said:


> OK... all you guys out there with a single wish for WLM Smartphone Edition.... here you go
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/32625098/met_WLMM_sp_5.zip.html
> 
> Report back... would be of help to other members.

Click to collapse



Hi leepriestenator, I know that WLM version for SP  

Actually I would like to know which smartphones and wich MS Mobile OS are not working with the WLM versions posted here, because I' ve installed and tested all of them without troubles, except the latest one 10.6.33.0600 fixed by duttythroy. Now I'm using the v.10.6.32.2100 on my Tornado and works perfect, well, did it untill the last year, because since the 1st January didn't work anymore (perhaps Microsoft restrictions, i'm not sure at all). I get a connect error.


----------



## glbsolutions (Jan 3, 2008)

qtek_metanol said:


> Actually I would like to know which smartphones and wich MS Mobile OS are not working with the WLM versions posted here, because I' ve installed and tested all of them without troubles, except the latest one 10.6.33.0600 fixed by duttythroy. Now I'm using the v.10.6.32.2100 on my Tornado and works perfect, well, did it untill the last year, because since the 1st January didn't work anymore (perhaps Microsoft restrictions, i'm not sure at all). I get a connect error.

Click to collapse



None of the attached worked for me on my WM5 standard Samsung i320, however the link leepriestenator posted (that I think you might have been responsible for) worked a treat. The otheres would install but wouldn't connect, just stuck on 'Sign in to Windows Live' screen.


----------



## qtek_metanol (Jan 3, 2008)

glbsolutions said:


> None of the attached worked for me on my WM5 standard Samsung i320, however the link leepriestenator posted (that I think you might have been responsible for) worked a treat. The otheres would install but wouldn't connect, just stuck on 'Sign in to Windows Live' screen.

Click to collapse



Yes I check the file and it's an old one from me, I even think that it does not separate the WLM contacts from the Outlook one and also it didn't work on my Tornado, may be i should try one more time, I'm just getting pretty crazy with all this


----------



## ultimate.concierge (Jan 4, 2008)

Palm Treo 750


----------



## TreeFrogger (Jan 4, 2008)

leepriestenator said:


> OK... all you guys out there with a single wish for WLM Smartphone Edition.... here you go
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/32625098/met_WLMM_sp_5.zip.html
> 
> Report back... would be of help to other members.

Click to collapse



Hey Hey!! Thanks a bunch! This one looks to be promising! I have a original MotoQ and besides the now dead .1400 and this one, all the other versions wouldn't load. Still working some bugs out..double entry's, won't sync completly..minor things!! Messenger works! I might not of had a good uninstall of the last version. I'll post back after some tinkering...

Thanks again!!

edit...scratch all the bugs talk! Works super!! Again....Thank You!


----------



## robobeau (Jan 4, 2008)

Running the new cab on a Samsung Blackjack WM5. Working just fine. 

Had to re-sync all my contacts, though. UGH.

Anyone know how to included Windows Live contacts in Outlook...? Meh.


----------



## Sagitario (Jan 4, 2008)

cab worked fine for me on my WM6 Herald. Thanks!


----------



## Wired&Connected (Jan 5, 2008)

leepriestenator said:


> OK... all you guys out there with a single wish for WLM Smartphone Edition.... here you go
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/32625098/met_WLMM_sp_5.zip.html
> 
> Report back... would be of help to other members.

Click to collapse



Worked great on my WM6 SP5. Thanks


----------



## Mike73 (Jan 6, 2008)

I apologize for my bad English  

I have a problem: With Messenger (on tytn II) I always have an error of server.  

I have discovered that if I close the telephone and I make a sofreset, always with the closed telephone, messenger perfectly works. But as soon as I turn on the telephone, it doesn't work anymore.  

I have also tried the last version.  

Do you have suggestions?


----------



## Peruano_Loco (Jan 7, 2008)

i have moto q9h from att and none these version work on my moto q any help


----------



## jesperj (Jan 8, 2008)

*Finally got it working on a BlackJack II*

After trying most of the versions, with a hard reset in between, the one from post 35 here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=355555&page=4 works for me on my BlackJack II. This device has the AT&T stock WM6 ROM which has all the hotmail/live stuff removed. 

If anyone gets any of the other versions working on a BlackJack II I'd like do know.


----------



## ekksman (Jan 9, 2008)

have been using 10.6.33.0600, received a message today telling me it is a 30 day trial and will expire in 30 days, what is that all about?


----------



## crx16 (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah me too, wtf
imagine we are the first of many who will be posting about this


----------



## ekksman (Jan 9, 2008)

worrying - hope not expected to have to pay for it


----------



## az_click (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks a lot


----------



## owziee (Jan 9, 2008)

ekksman said:


> have been using 10.6.33.0600, received a message today telling me it is a 30 day trial and will expire in 30 days, what is that all about?

Click to collapse



I've seen that message for over a month and now a message says I have to pay a monthly fee to continue using it so I can't log into wlm normaly anymore... But I've found a solution which works for me atleast via wifi.... 

Reboot your device and disable the phone (enable flight mode), enable wifi and log in to live messenger... Should work fine, does for me atleast. Then while logged in it's ok to enable the "phone" again and you'll stay logged in to wlm aswell... Only problem is that you need to go trough the same procedure everytime... Reboot, disable "phone" & log in via wifi....


----------



## flaviopr (Jan 9, 2008)

*Server problem*

i have server problem.....why??


----------



## Rudegar (Jan 10, 2008)

"i have server problem.....why??"
the server is in the opposite end compared to your device
so unless you are microsoft then it's an issue in their end


----------



## chix (Jan 11, 2008)

leepriestenator said:


> I've been trying to get to the bottom of this Windows Live Messenger business and finally after going through several redundant threads, this is what I found. Hope it helps to rid everybody of all doubts regarding the various versions of this crappy but kind of must-need software.
> 
> *VERSIONS*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When I click on the file from my TILT, I get the message "Damaged or not a zip file".  Please HELP!!


----------



## qtek_metanol (Jan 11, 2008)

Rudegar said:


> "i have server problem.....why??"
> the server is in the opposite end compared to your device
> so unless you are microsoft then it's an issue in their end

Click to collapse



I have the same problem with the last version included on my Polaris too, but the curious thing is that it works only when I deactivate the phone modus and try to get connect via WLAN or ActiveSync, very strange....!!!! 

I have noted that the contacts synchronization takes place when the phone modus is on, but the log in on the MS Server doesn't

*Here, I compiled a cab from the latest WLM files, version 10.6.33.0600 extracted from HTC Wings, thanks to Dr Gonzo to share those files with me.*

Please, don't forget to install only in Smartphones devices


----------



## migna (Jan 11, 2008)

server error....grrrrrrr


----------



## wjplatt (Jan 12, 2008)

Can anyone enlighten me how you can either install the upgrades to WLM to a device where WLM is preinstalled i.e. HTC Touch or a device that constantly gives msg cannot install - insufficient privileges i.e. SPV E650 

Thanks


----------



## dadahousechick (Jan 16, 2008)

Reset your device, do not log on the the gsm network, i.e. do not enter your PIN code.
Install, reset, enjoy (but the sync' with the contacts doesn't work anymore).

cheers mate


----------



## gcolla (Jan 16, 2008)

Great job!! Thank you very much, from me and from my friends in other foruns here in Brazil.
Gcolla


----------



## wjplatt (Jan 17, 2008)

Still same error when try to install on SPVE650 smartphone. Insufficient privileges. Perhaps due to application locking or something?
Any assistance would be most appreciated as I feel as if someone has cut off my right arm now that I havent got this software.


----------



## franzese (Jan 17, 2008)

I have an Att Tilt and I use exchange server.  WLM the lastest version does not push my msn mail.  I have to go into WLM and manuelly send/recieve to view any new mail. Anyone else have this problem? Is there a conflict with exchange server and WLM? How often does WLM try to retrieve mail? Thanx.


----------



## GuiboV (Jan 17, 2008)

*Theme*

Hi,

Just a question about the theme you have on your device, where can I find it ?

Guillaume


----------



## chix (Jan 18, 2008)

chix said:


> When I click on the file from my TILT, I get the message "Damaged or not a zip file".  Please HELP!!

Click to collapse



I am still getting this message.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mattijn106 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've installed allmost every version on this page, it doesn't work! When I use Wi-Fi it does work, but with vodafone, GPRS, it says it has problems connecting.

Allso 1 file remains on my device when I try to uninstall windows live, how do I get rid of this? What is the link to that safe run programm?

EDIT: sorry, i've found it, go to settings, connections, and then netwerk and configure it


----------



## amorette (Jan 20, 2008)

Mattijn106 said:


> sorry, i've found it, go to settings, connections, and then netwerk and configure it

Click to collapse



what configuration are you talking about.

I can have messenger working when I :
- reboot my  touch dual
- connect it to my pc
- start wlm and connect
- enter the pin (to start gsm communication)
- disconnect from the pc (then datas are passing through 3G networks instead of my PC's wifi)

to make a long story short, you can't connect with gsm/3G network but you can communicate through them......weirg....

my carrier is orange Fr


----------



## jd79 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Problem logging on through mobile network*

I've got the same problem. I can use messenger and sync my mail when I log on to the internet through a wifi connection with my TyTN II but when I try to do this through my mobile network (Vodafone NL) it is unable to connect because my mobile network is out of reach. Which is incorrect cause it is possible to make a normal internet connection through my mobile network  

Does anyone has a solution for this? I've been at it for days now and I'm really going crazy because all this


----------



## Hagow (Jan 20, 2008)

So do you really need to pay to use WLM?  Alos, the I can now disable the sync contacts.  Just want some confirmation.

Thanks!


----------



## cirian75 (Jan 21, 2008)

Can I install Windows Live.

sync my hotmail address book with my HTC Touch.

and then delete Live, and my contacts stay on the phone?


----------



## rafaelgonzalorojas (Jan 21, 2008)

*exe file*

Good day,

Could any one please help me to find the exe file? I downloaded the cab. file but it does not show any exe file to install windows live on my treo

Thanks


----------



## cbailey3765 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Start Menu Folders*

I noticed in one of the setup step through pictures that your programs uses a folder style start menu, similar to a desktop.  What program allows you to do that?


----------



## wjplatt (Jan 22, 2008)

On my Orange SPVE650 would not install due to insufficient privileges - Anyone any ideas?


----------



## cirian75 (Jan 22, 2008)

cirian75 said:


> Can I install Windows Live.
> 
> sync my hotmail address book with my HTC Touch.
> 
> and then delete Live, and my contacts stay on the phone?

Click to collapse



Yes you can


----------



## Mattijn106 (Jan 22, 2008)

jd79 said:


> I've got the same problem. I can use messenger and sync my mail when I log on to the internet through a wifi connection with my TyTN II but when I try to do this through my mobile network (Vodafone NL) it is unable to connect because my mobile network is out of reach. Which is incorrect cause it is possible to make a normal internet connection through my mobile network
> 
> Does anyone has a solution for this? I've been at it for days now and I'm really going crazy because all this

Click to collapse



I've got vodafone NL too, what i did is went to SETTINGS CONNECTIONS NETWORK WIZARD, and set it right.

If that doesn't word call vodafone, they resetted my internet before, don't know if that makes any diffirance. 

Don't do the network wizzard while connected to the pc, it might configure to your internet on the computer, do nt know.


----------



## yewai (Jan 28, 2008)

I have another problem after I installed the 10.6.33.0600 version.
By the way  I can use wifi with no problem.
The problem is that I can not add another email account any more.

In the old version, I can add several non-hotmail email accounts to the pocket pc. But after installed the new version, I can't.

Is there any one has this same problem?! 

Thanks


----------



## uccellino (Jan 28, 2008)

Mattijn106 said:


> I've installed allmost every version on this page, it doesn't work! When I use Wi-Fi it does work, but with vodafone, GPRS, it says it has problems connecting.
> 
> Allso 1 file remains on my device when I try to uninstall windows live, how do I get rid of this? What is the link to that safe run programm?
> 
> EDIT: sorry, i've found it, go to settings, connections, and then netwerk and configure it

Click to collapse



Does this version have a Network Settings dialog where you can specify what sort of connection (e.g. Internet or Work) Windows Live should use (like Internet Explorer or new versions of Pocket Outlook have)? Thanks...


----------



## wim26 (Jan 28, 2008)

version works perfectly with me. only one thing. i can't find it in my today setup. i want live on the start screen. with the old version this was possible. am i not getting it. or is this option not available?

made a mistake. works fine. only had to mark windows live service --> show in today screen. in the old version this was allready marked. thanks again


----------



## Mystiqu (Jan 29, 2008)

*Help*

I tried installing the program, it installed just fine but when I went to run it, an error message popped up saying "The file 'pmsnlauncher' cannot be opened.  Either it is not signed iwth a trusted certificate, or one of it's components cannot be found.  If the problem persists, try reinstalling or restoring this file."  

I can't get around this error... any advise?

thanks


----------



## Thyraz (Feb 1, 2008)

In this Topic there is a *Windows Live 10.6.34.800* in the ROM.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1875435#post1875435

Is this available as CAB?


----------



## NeoS (Feb 1, 2008)

When i open Windows Live and go to Synchronisation, i can't deselect the option te save the contacts because they're greyed out. How can i hide my Live contacts from my phonebook?
Nevermind, switched account, unticked the sync contacts with phonebook option, and voila.


----------



## njmarchetti (Feb 4, 2008)

Thyraz said:


> In this Topic there is a *Windows Live 10.6.34.800* in the ROM.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1875435#post1875435
> 
> Is this available as CAB?

Click to collapse



I second that question.  Can we get somebody to extract this new version of WL and package it as a CAB?  That would be sweet.  

Does anyone know the differences in this version?


----------



## leepriestenator (Feb 4, 2008)

Thyraz said:


> In this Topic there is a *Windows Live 10.6.34.800* in the ROM.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1875435#post1875435
> 
> Is this available as CAB?

Click to collapse



I'll look into it.

EDIT: The link you have posted links back to this thread itself.


----------



## Electronic Punk (Feb 4, 2008)

What is involved in creating the packages?

I have several roms extracted at home and would love to rip both worldcard and live messenger from the latest htc rom for the kaiser.


----------



## Vukile (Feb 4, 2008)

*Cant sign in!*

Im having trouble signing in to WL.I had Pocket MSN on WM5, now Id like to use this on WM6. It says it cannot establish a connection even if Im already connected. Tried connecting via Activesync still couldnt connect.


----------



## qtek_metanol (Feb 5, 2008)

Thyraz said:


> In this Topic there is a *Windows Live 10.6.34.800* in the ROM.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1875435#post1875435
> 
> Is this available as CAB?

Click to collapse



*Yes the last WLM version (10.6.34.800) is now available to update.*

http://rapidshare.com/files/89300657/Windows_Live_10.6.34.800.cab.html

Images:













*Install instructions:* go to the first page


----------



## Electronic Punk (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Metanol, I modified it a bit on mine so the Windows Live link is correct 

How do you make these cabs? Is there an easy process?

Great work


----------



## leepriestenator (Feb 6, 2008)

UPDATED the first post with the NEW VERSION. Thanks qtek_metanol.

v10.6.34.0800

FIXES
1) Fixed the link to Windows Live inside the CAB.
2) Removed redundant file "Brightbar_Land.png" from the CAB


----------



## russelharvey (Feb 7, 2008)

Installed the last two version from the original post attachment, installed successfully but won't launch, tried with both versions.

This is a blackjack II with Windows Mobile 6. Installation was done by running the cab file from storage micrSD then installed to device.

Any advice?


----------



## russelharvey (Feb 7, 2008)

russelharvey said:


> Installed the last two version from the original post attachment, installed successfully but won't launch, tried with both versions.
> 
> This is a blackjack II with Windows Mobile 6. Installation was done by running the cab file from storage micrSD then installed to device.
> 
> Any advice?

Click to collapse



Tried the latest 34.800 version, same problem.  Noticed the installation added two icons, one Windows Live the other is Messenger. However, both won't launch, when remove the messenger program, it removed both icons. Wonder if is the way it should be.


----------



## leepriestenator (Feb 7, 2008)

This isnt for Smartphones (non-touchscreen) devices. Only for PocketPC (touchscreen) devices.


----------



## thuper29 (Feb 7, 2008)

This fixed voice clip support for 8.5


----------



## russelharvey (Feb 8, 2008)

leepriestenator said:


> This isnt for Smartphones (non-touchscreen) devices. Only for PocketPC (touchscreen) devices.

Click to collapse



Is there a version for smartphone? Where can I find one?  Thanks.


----------



## jimmeh1988 (Feb 8, 2008)

I dont think there is one at the moment. sorry! Does this have a 50 message limit? because i seem to only have a max of 50 messages as my limit where i have a lot more in my inbox. Anyone know how to change the limit?


----------



## qtek_metanol (Feb 8, 2008)

russelharvey said:


> Is there a version for smartphone? Where can I find one?  Thanks.

Click to collapse



The last available version for Smartphones (10.6.33.0600) is posted here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=358660




Electronic Punk   said:


> Thanks Metanol, I modified it a bit on mine so the Windows Live link is correct
> How do you make these cabs? Is there an easy process?

Click to collapse



You're welcome *Electronic Punk*,
well, to create and edit your own cab files, i recommend you the application WinCE Cab Manager, it is pretty easy to use and comfortable for beginners . The files were extracted from the WM6.1 Rom for Kaiser devices.

greetings


----------



## toneedo (Feb 8, 2008)

Can someone verify if their windows live/hotmail push still work using 3.16 rom? Mine stop working after i updated my phone...i really need the push mail and would go back to 2.17 if theres no fix. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tye_melane (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you have it in Spanish????

Thanks


----------



## soosp (Feb 13, 2008)

qtek_metanol said:


> *Yes the last WLM version (10.6.34.800) is now available to update.*

Click to collapse



Are there any OEM version (with modules) of it for ROM cooking instead of cab? Maybe VGA (192dpi) version too?


----------



## qtek_metanol (Feb 13, 2008)

soosp said:


> Are there any OEM version (with modules) of it for ROM cooking instead of cab? Maybe VGA (192dpi) version too?

Click to collapse



No I'm sorry, but try to extract and use the files of the cab. 





tye_melane said:


> Do you have it in Spanish????
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Did you installed?


----------



## alber786 (Feb 14, 2008)

qtek_metanol said:


> No I'm sorry, but try to extract and use the files of the cab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I am running wm6.1 tried the latest WML but the sign in the messenger is ery very slow, it takes more than 4 mins. Is it because of the number of contacts, non im contacts that it loads ???


----------



## cwaters (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome thread! Thanks for starting it--and maintaining it!

During the install of 10.6.34.0800 on my XV6800 running WM6, the following message appeared:

"The program you have installed may not display properly because it was designed for a previous version of Windows Mobile software."​
I saw this message on one of the screen shots at the start of this thread, too. Any idea why this message appeared? The software is designed for WM6, isn't it?

FYI, the ROM for the XV6800 does not include any version of Windows Live.


----------



## markanthonypr (Feb 16, 2008)

*Windows_Live for SmartPhones*



qtek_metanol said:


> The last available version for Smartphones (10.6.33.0600) is posted here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=358660
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



@qtec_metanol: After reading these post, I see many with the same problem (I have too) Version 10.6.33 won't connect on GPRS. Any troubleshooting or setting that should be done? I read one saying he fixed on Network Settings, but didn't specify what changes he did.  Could you please help us? 
Thanks

Edit:  As an optional solution to our problem, would their be a way to install the default messenger that cam with WM5 on WM6? If so, could you help?


----------



## mahsoud (Feb 18, 2008)

i deleted all my contacts from phonebook... so like expected cant get my contact back in live messenger... tried hard reset/reinstall ROM... nothng...people thta chat me are shown offline.... i can still use IM+ ,,, whitch shows alll of my contacts... so i guess msn server still has them... only my phone refuses to succesfuly sync contacts.... any help?


----------



## rpleasan (Feb 18, 2008)

*Multiple Hotmail Accounts*

OK. I am using v10.6.34.0800 on my HTC WM6 unit. I am assuming that this is the most current version. My question is..... how can I sync multiple hotmail accounts?  Sure I can switch IDs but if the software can save two account info, then I can Send/Receive for them both.

thx


----------



## m0nkm0nk (Feb 19, 2008)

I created a new live account and started to add contacs to msn with email and mobile phone number  MS server will store/sync my data and i will never lost them  and this is also with calendar and tasks! I dont need active sync @ all!!! 

<3 MS Live Plus! (20euro p/year)


----------



## Memnoch30 (Feb 20, 2008)

qtek_metanol said:


> The last available version for Smartphones (10.6.33.0600) is posted here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=358660
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm trying to install Live Messenger on my wife's BJ2 also and I tried that version, 10.6.33.600 on that link but I got the same problem. The applications don't launch.


----------



## Pumpiron579 (Feb 20, 2008)

I feel your pain, try this  one, set it up with active sync, it works 100%

http://www.sendspace.com/file/q5l0o5


----------



## Memnoch30 (Feb 20, 2008)

Pumpiron579 said:


> I feel your pain, try this  one, set it up with active sync, it works 100%
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/q5l0o5

Click to collapse



Thanks! I'll see if I can get her to install it (she's new to wm devices) before I get home tonight. Does this version require synchronizing hotmail/msn contacts or do you get the option?


----------



## Pumpiron579 (Feb 20, 2008)

Memnoch30 said:


> Thanks! I'll see if I can get her to install it (she's new to wm devices) before I get home tonight. Does this version require synchronizing hotmail/msn contacts or do you get the option?

Click to collapse



synchronizing hotmail/msn contacts or do you get the option?

Yep


----------



## DIE_HARD (Feb 21, 2008)

This latest version "10.6.34.0800" appears to have lost the ability to update it's Username and Personal Message when you change it on your computer.

The last version "10.6.33.0600" would update whenever it synced with Live and I would see the Username and Personal Message update on my phone while it wasn't connected to WLM.

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## tye_melane (Feb 21, 2008)

Do you have it in Spanish???


----------



## cowboydennis (Feb 22, 2008)

Pumpiron579 said:


> I feel your pain, try this  one, set it up with active sync, it works 100%
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/q5l0o5

Click to collapse



Worked 100% with my HTC Touch. 

Thank you very much! 

Dennis


----------



## markanthonypr (Feb 22, 2008)

cowboydennis said:


> Worked 100% with my HTC Touch.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Dennis

Click to collapse



Instalation went beatiful here but still same problem. I can connect using WiFi, but it won't connect on GPRS. I've played around with all my connection settings, everyother program works great! WLM won't . I get error saying Poor or no connection, verify settings.  Anyone can provide any help on this? I'm connecting via Suncom Wireless in PR, my connection is M-Mode. On WM5 it used to say G, now with WM5 it says E. I don't know what other info I can provide for one of you good fellos to help me


----------



## jullian_d (Feb 22, 2008)

does anyone know of a reg hack that allow you to see when a contact sign on to WML...i use to get a notification on my tytn with wm5 using the old msn messenger


----------



## tye_melane (Feb 22, 2008)

Where I can download it in SpanisH??


----------



## HeavenCore (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello everyone, the package installed correctly and appeared in the programs section, when i open Messenger i just get the normal sign in screen, however when i select 'busy' for example and click sign in, it does not ask for username and password, and just goes to 'Could not sign in'

So i clicked the 'Windows Live' icon instead, when signing in on that i get the following error:



> The Windows live ID service reuires a certificate, but yours isn't working. You can probably fix this by updating the time and date in your devices settings.

Click to collapse



i checked the time and date and they are fine. Any ideas?

I have Web n Walk on my Tmobile Vario3 (TYTN 2)


----------



## moncho33 (Feb 23, 2008)

Don't know if this has been happening to anyone else, but as of yesterday, i receive my hotmail emails but no notification is given by the device.  I have done both soft reset and complete updates on both an ATT Tilt and Treo 750.  Both of them are using Windows Mobile 6 as provided by ATT.  Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Memnoch30 (Feb 23, 2008)

moncho33 said:


> Don't know if this has been happening to anyone else, but as of yesterday, i receive my hotmail emails but no notification is given by the device.  I have done both soft reset and complete updates on both an ATT Tilt and Treo 750.  Both of them are using Windows Mobile 6 as provided by ATT.  Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!

Click to collapse



Same thing happens to me on my Tilt. It also happens with 10.6.33.0600.


----------



## moncho33 (Feb 23, 2008)

I was using,10.6.32.2100 ,and gave me problems and now using 10.6.0034.0800 and I have the same problem.


----------



## zice (Feb 24, 2008)

thanx,i will try it for wm6.1.


----------



## qtek_metanol (Feb 25, 2008)

Due several problems with the last available version, i'll post here the possible last WLM version released by HTC on the last WM6 ROM for SP devices, this one is signed as WLM 10.6.34.2500 and works properly on my Orbit 2 (Polaris), the install instructions are at the first page of the thread.

Please note that the language available is only in English.

Credits for *ragor_ali* for extract the files from the new HTC VOX ROM

Download link:

http://rapidshare.de/files/38671245/Windows_Live_10.6.34.2500_PPC.cab.html

Mirror Link 1:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9E7L5LCX

Mirror Link 2:

http://rapidshare.com/files/94782757/Windows_Live_10.6.34.2500_PPC.cab.html

greetings 

Metanol


----------



## epimazzo (Feb 25, 2008)

I wanna look in to this new one but....

Can't get connected on both links. I'm a Rapidshare Premium user but it seems that my user does not work on this site version. 

Please, other mirrors!

Thanks 


qtek_metanol said:


> Download link:
> http://rapidshare.de/files/38671245/Windows_Live_10.6.34.2500_PPC.cab.html
> 
> Mirror Link:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Memnoch30 (Feb 25, 2008)

qtek_metanol said:


> Due several problems with the last available version, i'll post here the possible last WLM version released by HTC on the last WM6 ROM *for SP devices*, this one is signed as WLM 10.6.34.2500 and works properly on my Orbit 2 (Polaris), the install instructions are at the first page of the thread.
> Metanol

Click to collapse



Isn't the Polaris a PPC?


----------



## moncho33 (Feb 25, 2008)

qtek_metanol said:


> Due several problems with the last available version, i'll post here the possible last WLM version released by HTC on the last WM6 ROM for SP devices, this one is signed as WLM 10.6.34.2500 and works properly on my Orbit 2 (Polaris), the install instructions are at the first page of the thread.
> 
> Please note that the language available is only in English.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I downloaded this version and installed it on my Tilt, the email problem was fixed, however I am not able to add the Windows Live services to the home screen.


----------



## jrmacnack (Feb 26, 2008)

you rock

worked just fine for me..


----------



## daniel0913 (Feb 27, 2008)

How doyou install this sofware


----------



## daniel0913 (Feb 27, 2008)

daniel0913 said:


> How doyou install this sofware

Click to collapse



I just want to know how I can start the instalation process. PLEASE>>>>


----------



## ray-z (Feb 27, 2008)

This is exactly what I have been looking for! Good stuff!


----------



## jrlouie (Feb 28, 2008)

*install and sync worked, but not sure how to get to email...*

I installed on a Palm Treo 750, the synchronization seemed to work fine.  On the today screen I can even see that I have 6 emails.  But, when I highlight Hotmail, it goes to this "Select an Account" screen and the only things listed is either "Outlook E-mail" or "New E-mail Account".  I guess I was expecting to see Windows Live or something.
Can anyone give me a clue?  I'm new to Windows Live and Palm Treos in general.
Appreciate the help.


----------



## jrlouie (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, turns out, I reinstalled ExpressMail and Windows Live all of a sudden started working.  I guess I uninstalled ExpressMail previously.
Odd thing is, I can see a new email as in it will say 1 unread message.  But if I leave that message there and scroll over in Windows Live to execute a "sync", poof, the message disappears.
I'm not sure where it went.  I can repeat this over and over.


----------



## jrlouie (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, there must definitely be something different between these versions.

This one for me whenever a sync was performed, wiped out the inbox.  It also never showed all my Windows Live (hotmail) folders to manage.
Windows Live 10.6.0034.0800 (Fixed).zip

I installed this version and everything is beautiful.  All seems to be working fine.
Windows Live 10.6.33.0600 (Fixed).zip

What a relief.  Totally happy now!  Thanks!


----------



## StuartL (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## clonmult (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting this app; its not as nice to use as Agile Messenger, but its a lot more reliable.  Agile had a habit of dying a couple of times a day, this WLM just tends to keep on going regardless.


----------



## bastinoou (Mar 11, 2008)

Good evening everybody 

I am new here..  

Thank you for WLM, I shall like knowing if sent messages pass by the wap, or if they are charged by the Operator


----------



## jznomoney (Mar 12, 2008)

how would you get this to work on a dell x50v with windows mobile 6 on it.  I installed the latest and second to latest and it does not let me check my mail.  All it shows it sign in to live and when you click it it does nothing.


----------



## wapvirus (Mar 13, 2008)

Version 10.6.0034.0800 working fine from SD Card Thanks duttythroy... much appreciated.


----------



## pure_energy1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I just read through the 29 pages of this thread.... Has the push email problem been fixed?

I recently updated my rom from wm6.0 to wm6.1, and installed Windows Live 10.6.33.0600.

I'm unable to automatically receive email unless i first login to messenger. If I reset the device, I have to login to messenger before I can receive email notifications. This worked flawlessly without needing to login to messenger on my original wm6.0 rom.

It's important that I get this push email issue resolved... I rely on it daily.


----------



## jlito (Mar 14, 2008)

*can't connect through WiFi*

I just installed the last version available on this site and everything seems to be working fine (thanks for making it available over here  ).  The only problem I'm having is to connect it through the WiFi connection, it prompts that there is a problem with the connection and that I should check that the area has a good connection..

Does anybody have a clue on how to solve this problem?

(I've searched through this thread an the forum but dindn't find a solution)


----------



## ckl_88 (Mar 14, 2008)

I too am having the same problem as pure_energy1.

If I turn on my device and wait for wm to get to the today screen, Live doesn't automatically establish a data connection to log in to my live account. If I go into my mailbox and do a send/receive, it will sync my mailbox and push email will start working from then on. If the data connection is dropped for whatever reason, push email stops working. It just cannot establish a data connection by itself to log in. This did not happen with Wm6.0 and the pre-installed Windows Live app. In Wm6.0, live would automatically log in as soon as the today screen is displayed and would reestablish the connection if it is dropped.


----------



## kcmoney13 (Mar 18, 2008)

*cannot uninstall*

I was wondering if anyone can help me out with uninstalling Windows Live 10.6.0034.0800 (Fixed) (Metanol). Its saying that it was not completly removed and click on remove it from installed programs. I click yes and it doesn't go away. 

The reason why I am trying to get rid of it is because it seems to have messed up my mms messages from coming in. Has anyone else had this problem? or am i overlooking something? Thanks in advance

EDIT: well i finally got it to uninstall after about 10 reboots and uninstalls.  Really weird! That still didnt fix the MMS issue though. Must be something to do with the new DCD Kitchen but I am not sure. If anyone has any insight please help me out. Thanks


----------



## ab1404 (Mar 19, 2008)

*HELP*

Hi, 

I hope someone can please direct me in the correct way. Ive read through most of the posts and tried at least 4 versions of this Live messenger. 

I had a vario 1 and have just upgraded to a vario 3. Now all im after is something that will let me sign into MSN Messenger and at the same time will download my emails from hotmail. The vario 1 did this very well and im looking to just have the same thing. 

Can anyone plese help me, as this is giving me grey hairs!?!?!?!?


----------



## lepsyfou (Mar 19, 2008)

wapvirus said:


> Version 10.6.0034.0800 working fine from SD Card Thanks duttythroy... much appreciated.

Click to collapse




where is version...wlm (sd card)? please


----------



## Electronic Punk (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone try this yet?

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...a0-7f3e-4b24-a605-003d8a4c02f2&DisplayLang=en


----------



## pure_energy1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Electronic Punk said:


> Anyone try this yet?
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...a0-7f3e-4b24-a605-003d8a4c02f2&DisplayLang=en

Click to collapse



First I hear of it... it was released only yesterday (03/18/2008) as per Microsoft's site.
I wonder if that patch can be applied to any version of Windows Live, or whether it must be installed to a specific version, such as v10.6.0034.0800. 

It appears to only address issues with contacts appearing offline when they are not. It doesn't mention a fix for any other issues, such as push mail.


----------



## pure_energy1 (Mar 19, 2008)

pure_energy1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just read through the 29 pages of this thread.... Has the push email problem been fixed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Just yesterday I flashed my phone with a new 6.1 rom by ghettofreeryder on ppcgeeks.com which solved my issue.
Here's a link to the thread:
http://forum.ppcgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=21289

In a nutshell, He stated that he found some registry entries that were missing and also suggested using Windows Live v10.6.0034.0800. However when I tried to apply just those changes to my installed wm6.1 rom, it didn't make a difference. He then suggested I try his latest rom v612, which solved the problem in my case, and in a few others who tried it as well.

That being said, his rom may be the solution to the push issues encountered with other wm6.1 roms.


----------



## TriAxisFL (Mar 20, 2008)

Info I just realized about why it automaticaly signs me into Live Messenger without allowing me to change sign in statuses (Online, Busy, Away, etc).

I open up Messenger and it says "Tap here to sign in"
I tap there and am provided an option to choose what status I want to sign in as.
Later on I signout of messenger. 
So even later on I open up Messenger and select "Sign in" from the Left Soft Key. At this point it takes me back to the normal sign in screen where I can choose status options, but it automatically signs me in. (This annoyed me for awhile, cuz occasionally I wanted to sign in hidden)

In order to re-choose your sign in status, you have to select Right Soft Key Menu/Sign in as... This will then give you a chance to re-select your sign in status instead of just using what you used in the past. 

I'm sure most already realized this, but figured I'd post it in case others were having my same problems.


----------



## TriAxisFL (Mar 22, 2008)

After using Live Messenger for about a week and trying it "with contact merging" and "without contact merging" I must say that merging contacts is genius by Microsoft and I love it and will explain why. I did have some small problems with the duplicate contacts showing up, but after some trial and error I found a full proof way to always merge them properly. 

Here's why I love it so much. My phone is now a middle man between my PC and Online Contacts/Messenger. I can update Outlook with any contact info, and when I plug in my phone into the PC, my contacts sync with my phone. I can then sync Live Messenger and this updated contact info from my phone updates online. I can also update contacts online first, or update my phone contacts first. It doesn't matter which one is done first, but eventually Activesync/Vista's Mobile Device Center or Live Messenger will update the other 2 systems. So currently all 3 systems (PC, Phone, Online) contacts/email are all interweaved flawlessly. 

I found out that the online/messenger contact info has to be EXACTLY the same in EVERY single field as the Outlook Fields. If any field was different in anyway shape or form, they will not merge. For examples, Outlook had someone’s phone number as 1407555XXXX, and online it was (407) 555-XXXX. These would not merge!!! Another contact had a comma after the city and the other system didn't. These would not merge!!!

So here is the process that I performed to make sure my contacts merged properly. I only recommend this process if your Outlook is your main contact info system, meaning Outlook has more info then your Online contacts. 

1. Make sure all your contacts are in Outlook and up to date, as we'll be deleting everything from online. 
2. Sync your Phone to your PC and now all your contacts are up to date on your phone. 
3. Go to MSN.com, click on Hotmail, Sign in if needed, Click on contacts. Then delete all your contacts. 
4. Change your Live Messenger settings to Store Windows Live contacts on your phone and to merge duplicate contacts, (you may need to reinstall to change this option)
5. Perform a sync on your phone using Live Messenger to clear out anything. 
6. Create a new contact online at MSN.com, and ONLY add 3 Fields (First Name, Last Name, and email address) or (First Name, Last Name, and phone number) It's crucial that all 3 fields are EXACTLY the same. I recommend Copy/Paste from Outlook. 
7. Perform a sync on your phone using Live Messenger to test it out. They should merge properly and when you refresh your MSN.com contact info,,, you should see that all the other data from Outlook/Phone show up online. Addresses, phone numbers, email addresses, everything. Your phone contacts should only show 1 contact also. 
8. Continue this process of adding Contacts online with only 3 fields and syncing occasionally, it doesn't take that long. 

I have tried the reversal process as well, meaning I already had an online contact. I synced to my phone using Live Messenger, I then added a contact to Outlook on my PC (only 3 fields too) and Active Synced to my phone and they merged. Occasionally this caused duplicates, but the other process worked perfect every time. 

So take this info and do what you like. This process will also update Non-MSN Messenger contact info online by using the (First Name, Last Name, and phone number) process.


----------



## jackleung (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, I agree the contact syncing feature is great but only if it work properly...
Another issue w/ me is I always use "First name, Last name" format in Outlook and my phone.  But the online one always merge some of my contacts in the format of "Last name, first name".


----------



## Brendo (Mar 23, 2008)

After restoring backup (spb backup) all the 'add contact to windows live' or whatever the menu entries say (in contact) have dissappeared


----------



## pesi75 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi guys, i have just finished the italian translation for the 10.6.0034.0800 version by Metanol, if someone is interested the download link is:
http://rapidshare.com/files/101724295/Windows_Live_10.6.0034.0800_ITA.cab.html
Please let me know if there are some bugs.
Enjoy


----------



## ErMeglio (Mar 29, 2008)

pesi75 said:


> Hi guys, i have just finished the italian translation for the 10.6.0034.0800 version by Metanol, if someone is interested the download link is:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/101724295/Windows_Live_10.6.0034.0800_ITA.cab.html
> Please let me know if there are some bugs.
> Enjoy

Click to collapse



Thanks, great idea!...but..
It says me I don't have enough permissions to install...and I have everything unlocked for sure


----------



## pesi75 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have tested the cab file on wm6 and wm 6.1 and all is working.
I can't test it on wm 5, but I guess you can't install from activesync (the best thing is to copy the cab file on the memory card or in the device).

Ho potuto provare il file solo su wm6 e 6.1 e funziona bene, dovrebbe andare anche sul 5. Non usare activesync per installarlo, ma copialo nella scheda di memoria o nel dispositivo e aprilo da li.


----------



## JRider (Apr 1, 2008)

So is anyone having issues with the latest version of Live not syncing the mail automatically? I have Windows Mobile 6.1 installed, and have tried installing the latest version of Live from this thread. But for some reason it will not give me notifications of new email with manually checking it. I've tried all different sync options. Any ideas?


----------



## lucky644 (Apr 1, 2008)

This may be the place to ask, I was curious if anyone knew what kind of BW msn pushes....  My data plan is terrible.....I don't want to use it for ANYTHING.


----------



## el_gerente (Apr 2, 2008)

I instaled on mi trinity on memory card and working very good v10.6.34.0800


----------



## akenis (Apr 2, 2008)

have 700 wx.  The ROM has Pocket MSN which is very bugy.  Rarely connects and won't get full hotmail messages.

Can this work for a device with P MSN pre-installed?  Which version?

Thanks


----------



## tonyb15re (Apr 2, 2008)

I installed the following on my TYTN 10.6.34.0800 - LATEST It worked fine apart from not having any sound during notification, it would kick off the vibrate but no notes, I rolled back to another version which didnt work either, re-installed this and then patched with the latest patch from MS (Cab Attached) I now have a fully working installation.

I'm running a home grown WM6.1 light version.. using 9b1 Naked Kitchen with MMS as the base foundations.


----------



## harkernator (Apr 2, 2008)

I put the latest version on my HTC Touch Dual (10.6.34.0800).

All well and good... not sure if anyone else has noticed this though but when I went in to Contacts and clicked New Contact, I Only get Outlook and Sim contact - no Windows Live option?

Not a major catastrophe as I'm replacing the device with something that has Windows Live preinstalled, so should be OK on there... just thought I'd raise it and see if anyone else has the same problem.

Thanks Duttythroy, great work!!


----------



## juanpablordz (Apr 3, 2008)

*Windows Live on Treo 750 + wifi card spectec 822*

Hi to all, I hope somebody can help me

I want to use windows live messenger on my treo 750 wm6 but using wifi network, I had been tried whit all versions of live messenger but i cant do that treo recognize the wifi card when I have installed messenger. The weird is that after unninstall the windows live messenger my treo recognize the wifi card. 

Pleae, if somebody have any experience I will appreciate your comments.

Thanks,

Regards

Juan Pablo Rdz.
Treo 750 wm6


----------



## rahesh (Apr 4, 2008)

I got the latest installed, but when i click the windows live it takes me to the list of messaging

How can i setup the emails


----------



## rahesh (Apr 4, 2008)

I have to compulsorily setup my at&t express mail for this.

I wanted to use this at&t express for official mail purposes and use windows live push enabled for hotmail.

Any help on the same is appreciated




rahesh said:


> I got the latest installed, but when i click the windows live it takes me to the list of messaging
> 
> How can i setup the emails

Click to collapse


----------



## directmail (Apr 5, 2008)

Does anyone have problems with messenger when using the data connection (HSDPA)? After messenger is running for a while it seems like I can't make any outgoing connections. I get an error message if I try to change my status or if I try to send an instant message. To make it work I have to change status/send message again straight after the error message. If I wait a couple of seconds and then try again I still get the same error. It seems like messenger is trying to connect before the H (HSDPA) icon appears. If the icon is there already (after using Opera) it seems to work. My data connection is set to always on and I can receive messages from other people without problems. I have done a hard reset today and the problems is there with older versions of windows live as well.


----------



## chp (Apr 8, 2008)

FYI, Windows Live for Windows Mobile (Hotmail, Contacts, and Spaces) is now officially available from Microsoft:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=383419


----------



## mdsharpe (Apr 8, 2008)

chp said:


> FYI, Windows Live for Windows Mobile (Hotmail, Contacts, and Spaces) is now officially available from Microsoft:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=383419

Click to collapse



The version number is 10.6.0038.2701.

Anyone know how to restore Messenger? Seems ridiculous to leave it out.


----------



## directmail (Apr 8, 2008)

mdsharpe said:


> The version number is 10.6.0038.2701.
> 
> Anyone know how to restore Messenger? Seems ridiculous to leave it out.

Click to collapse



I agree, Windows Live seems useless without Messenger...maybe they realised that Messenger doesnt work with 3G and left it out.


----------



## daniel_rh (Apr 8, 2008)

Never mind


----------



## chp (Apr 8, 2008)

*RE: Messenger*

From the FAQ on the download page:Q: How do I get Messenger?​
A: This version of the software does not include Windows Live Messenger. Access to Messenger is typically provided by your mobile operator. Please inquire with your mobile operator about Messenger access.​


----------



## mdsharpe (Apr 8, 2008)

I think it's mostly because if they provided WLM, less people would send SMS and the carriers would be upset.


----------



## tye_melane (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi, i want it in spanish. Anyone have it?


----------



## chp (Apr 8, 2008)

tye_melane said:


> Hi, i want it in spanish. Anyone have it?

Click to collapse



It's on the web page I linked to, under Other Languages. (Assuming you don't need Messenger.)


----------



## tye_melane (Apr 8, 2008)

chp said:


> It's on the web page I linked to, under Other Languages. (Assuming you don't need Messenger.)

Click to collapse




Ohhhh, thank you very much


----------



## chris2403 (Apr 8, 2008)

Windows Live 10.6.0034.0800

Hi, i installed this and i seem to of lost the bottom bar where the soft keys are on the today screen

any ideas how to get it back?

chris


----------



## Attatood (Apr 8, 2008)

*permissions?*

Hi, I tried to install the latest version to my HTC P4000 and it tells me that the install was unsuccessfull because it doesn't have sufficient permissions. Any ideas?


----------



## Tyman07 (Apr 8, 2008)

*shooby dooby doo whaaa?*

nice.. lulululu


----------



## JRider (Apr 9, 2008)

I never really got an answer to this, so I will ask again.

Has anyone been able to get the "As items arrive" to work with any version running on Windows Mobile 6.1? I do not get notifications of new emails unless I manually go in and check for new messages no matter what setting I use. I used to get them all without any problems in Mobile 6.0. Anyone have any solutions?


----------



## Attatood (Apr 10, 2008)

*Any Ideas?*

Ok, I'll try one more time:

I tried to install the latest version to my HTC P4000 and it tells me that the install was unsuccessfull because it doesn't have sufficient permissions. Any ideas?


----------



## Attatood (Apr 10, 2008)

JRider said:


> I never really got an answer to this, so I will ask again.
> 
> Has anyone been able to get the "As items arrive" to work with any version running on Windows Mobile 6.1? I do not get notifications of new emails unless I manually go in and check for new messages no matter what setting I use. I used to get them all without any problems in Mobile 6.0. Anyone have any solutions?

Click to collapse



No solutions for you, but I have it working perfectly on my HTC P4000. I just installed the latest version and have no problems with it other than sometimes it takes awhile to notify me.


----------



## ekksman (Apr 10, 2008)

do you have a version of messenger on your device?


----------



## Attatood (Apr 11, 2008)

ekksman said:


> do you have a version of messenger on your device?

Click to collapse



no, just windows live messenger .


----------



## ekksman (Apr 11, 2008)

Attatood said:


> no, just windows live messenger .

Click to collapse



that might be the problem - if you terminate any data connections which maybe being used by windows live ie push mail and then go to start/ settings "sytems" tab/ remove programs and remove windows live messenger. once this completed install new program and should no longer receive error message


----------



## Attatood (Apr 11, 2008)

ekksman said:


> that might be the problem - if you terminate any data connections which maybe being used by windows live ie push mail and then go to start/ settings "sytems" tab/ remove programs and remove windows live messenger. once this completed install new program and should no longer receive error message

Click to collapse



Windows Live messenger doesn't show up in the list in the "remove programs" area. I am thinking it is maybe a part of the WM6 software and can't be removed? Maybe I will have to find a third party program for this just like I have to find 3rd party MMS software because they removed picture messaging from my phone


----------



## McTell (Apr 11, 2008)

*Microsoft Windows Live 10.6.38.900*

I found Microsoft Windows Live 10.6.38.900 Multilanguage


----------



## Attatood (Apr 11, 2008)

McTell said:


> I found Microsoft Windows Live 10.6.38.900 Multilanguage

Click to collapse



Thanks! But I don't speak the language on the forum and although I know how to register on these things, I must be doing something wrong because it wont let me register to download the program


----------



## Pumpiron579 (Apr 12, 2008)

You can download right from here.
http://on10.net/blogs/sarahintampa/21892/

It Has no messenger. the Version is 10.6.0038.2701 Here is the direct Link:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsmobile/mobile/wl/download-en-us.mspx

"Jason points out that some mobile operators ship Windows Mobile with the full version of Windows Live, which includes Windows Live Messenger, others ship with a partner-developed Windows Live Messenger client instead. 

If you're in that last half, you might be missing out on all the features of a full Windows Live install, which includes push Hotmail, Windows Live Contacts synchronization, a Live Search bar for your homescreen, and one-click photo upload to Windows Live Spaces. But now, there's a special version of Windows Mobile just for you, available now from http://wl.windowsmobile.com.
"


----------



## lomlom (Apr 12, 2008)

thank you so much for share


----------



## JRider (Apr 14, 2008)

*Has your Push (As Items Arrive) not been working?*

I've been having problems with the "as items arrive" recently, and thought it had something to do with Mobile 6.1. No matter what version of Windows Live Mobile I installed, I would never get notified of new mail. I would have to manually go Send/Receive in the mail application in order for it to find new mail. 

Well, recently I downgraded my Sprint Mogul to the stock Windows 6.0 ROM, and low and behold, it still wasn't working. The only time I could get notified of new email is if I actually had Messenger opened and signed in on my mobile device. But this obviously isn't something I wanted to do, so I continued to troubleshoot.

This morning I went back to the custom Mobile 6.1 ROM, and started playing around with Live again. Just by coincidence, I noticed the notifications working when I was restarting my home PC. And as soon as I logged back in to my PC, and my desktop logged me in to Window Live Messenger, the notifications stopped working on my phone again. I thought I was on to something, so I logged off Messenger on my computer, and sent a test message to my Hotmail account, and I was instantly notified of a new email on my phone! I then tried just setting my status on my computer (in Messenger) to "Away", and then sent myself another test message. And wouldn't you know it, an instant notification popped up on my phone. I then set my status to "Online" on my computer, sent a message, and waited 5 or so minutes... nothing came through. 

So after playing around with this for a while, it looks like Windows Live Mobile will only notify of new email if you're not signed on to Messenger anywhere else. Or if you are, you're status has to be set as "Away" in order for the notifications to come through to your mobile device. I'm not sure if this is by design. But it does seem to be something that was changed recently on MS servers, because it wasn't like this before. I guess it makes sense though. Maybe they figure if you're sitting at a computer with Messenger signed in, and you're not "Away", then it would be easier for you to be notified of new email on your Desktop Computer.

In any case, I just made sure to set my status to change to "Away" after being idle for 5 minutes on my computer, just to make sure.

Hopefully this helps some other people who were pulling their hair out trying to figure out why it would work sometimes, and sometimes not. 

By the way, at first I had this working with the latest version of Window Live Mobile that MS recently released, but as many of you know, this doesn't have Messenger. So I decided to uninstall and see if it would still work with 10.6.0034.0800 (from this thread). After testing many times, it still works great with this version as well!

I now have my Hotmail push working again!!!


----------



## McTell (Apr 15, 2008)

McTell said:


> I found Microsoft Windows Live 10.6.38.900 Multilanguage

Click to collapse





Attatood said:


> Thanks! But I don't speak the language on the forum and although I know how to register on these things, I must be doing something wrong because it wont let me register to download the program

Click to collapse



sorry for that...

Starbase64 released in the German XDA-Forum this version. I don't test it yet, it would be great if someone could test it and confirm these version maybe with a screenshot... I dont know any changes...

(I downloaded and Uploaded all for ya)


----------



## McTell (Apr 15, 2008)

spanish and swedish...


----------



## el_gerente (Apr 15, 2008)

McTell said:


> spanish and swedish...

Click to collapse



thank you by link to spanish... thank you to all


----------



## el_gerente (Apr 15, 2008)

and the key on WIN RAR?


----------



## el_gerente (Apr 15, 2008)

well the password is *handy-faq.de*


----------



## el_gerente (Apr 15, 2008)

I download in spanish but show in english all and version 10.6.0038.2701


----------



## el_gerente (Apr 15, 2008)

please anyone that try to installing the english version and will tell us.


----------



## Wam7 (Apr 15, 2008)

el_gerente said:


> I download in spanish but show in english all and version 10.6.0038.2701

Click to collapse



This version does *NOT* include Messenger.


----------



## randomtask (Apr 15, 2008)

*Windows Live Messenger -- same problems*

This version has still the same problems.  Every time you try to sync over 3G it fails.  Does anyone have any idea of how to fix this.  I have read pretty much all there is to know on this, like logging out of other web browser sessions, but none work, not even this new version.  I have the feeling that Microsoft develop this software on old GPRS networks or something, because it sure don't work on 3G.

Any one any ideas?  gmail via pop works great, hotmail, windows live messenger always fails!


----------



## McTell (Apr 15, 2008)

Wam7 said:


> This version does *NOT* include Messenger.

Click to collapse



Sorry, then it seems like the Windows Live Version Microsoft released earlier... There is also a official link with a language list, but I didn't find it...

*PW: handy-faq.de*


----------



## el_gerente (Apr 15, 2008)

Wam7 said:


> This version does *NOT* include Messenger.

Click to collapse



To me yes is incluyed msn and found all


----------



## holysniper (Apr 18, 2008)

i installed alrdy and when i click sign in to live, it give me an error : no active internet connection..

what happened?


----------



## Nd01 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Great!!*

Great Job. Everything works fine here on my Vodafone v1615, and works on GPRS and Wi-Fi. Not tested 3G/HSDPA yet. Now, finally, i have a proper windows live program, as vodafone ripped it out of the ROM. Thanks very much!


----------



## holysniper (Apr 18, 2008)

mine says it is unable to establish an internet connection. please check tour internet settings and make sure that you have access to data services under your billing plan..

oh ya i have my wi-fi connected alrdy..


----------



## Jacqie (Apr 27, 2008)

Thnx a lot! I tried many options but yours makes it work.
(Ipaq - wm5) I'm really happy with it!!!


----------



## gojgomes (Apr 29, 2008)

*hi mate how can i get it working been trying to install it but doesn't work*

got all the msn files but isn't working


----------



## gojgomes (Apr 29, 2008)

*got everything but something missing*

hi can you help can't get it working


cheers


----------



## Deddiekoel (Apr 30, 2008)

DJ_Enigma said:


> Nice one
> 
> but...how can I make this work over WIFI on my Vario III?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you get it working?


----------



## draxx86 (May 1, 2008)

I have tried this new version, but I have the same problem of all other versions: it doesn't work on wifi, it gives me a connection problem!


----------



## Joezhang (May 3, 2008)

maybe this is a daft question (I'm sure it is) but why is it such a drama for windows devices to come with windows messenger? 


I've tried a few versions and never got any to work on my 780....


----------



## thuhoan (May 3, 2008)

holysniper said:


> mine says it is unable to establish an internet connection. please check tour internet settings and make sure that you have access to data services under your billing plan..
> 
> oh ya i have my wi-fi connected alrdy..

Click to collapse



i have the same problem 2 man i dont know what 2 do. I tried every version of live mail/messenger but still, it wont workkkk pff.

I think its because my original rom was dutch, since i reflash it 2 english, live dont work anymore


----------



## briderx (May 3, 2008)

Works great on my Samsung i760. - Verizon Wireless. I just did a hard reset, installed and everything works (wireless, 3G). My question is this: Will verizon see this as a text message? It's not even included in their WM phones.. So, I'm wondering if they can't track it...?!


----------



## mdelleman (May 3, 2008)

Will this run on my IPAQ 6955 running Mobile 5?  I have Pocket MSN loaded on right now, is there anyway to uninstall that? Thanks.


----------



## thuhoan (May 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by holysniper
mine says it is unable to establish an internet connection. please check tour internet settings and make sure that you have access to data services under your billing plan..

oh ya i have my wi-fi connected alrdy..


> Change ur operating settings. for example. TMOBILE > Vodafone


----------



## mdelleman (May 4, 2008)

mdelleman said:


> Will this run on my IPAQ 6955 running Mobile 5?  I have Pocket MSN loaded on right now, is there anyway to uninstall that? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Anyone?  Pocket MSN is preinstalled so I would think i'd need to get rid of it before I should install Mobile Live.  Thanks.


----------



## mdelleman (May 5, 2008)

Is there any way to use this program with WIFI only?  I do not have a data plan.


----------



## Dust2Dust (May 6, 2008)

el_gerente said:


> well the password is *handy-faq.de*

Click to collapse




tnhx man...been searching for a couple of hours.


----------



## holysniper (May 6, 2008)

thuhoan said:


> Originally Posted by holysniper
> mine says it is unable to establish an internet connection. please check tour internet settings and make sure that you have access to data services under your billing plan..
> 
> oh ya i have my wi-fi connected alrdy..
> ...

Click to collapse



i do not have a data plan, is it workable with just wifi? my wm6 is without pocket msn...


----------



## tawandaex3 (May 8, 2008)

*HTC s620*

Can i install this version on an HTC s620 running windows mobile 5.1?


----------



## rdoeleman (May 8, 2008)

*Home screen Windows live....*

Hi, I just got a Touch and loving it. I have had  much help by this forum and did some tweak of my Touch. But now this, I've got live messenger or windows live installed, but want just one line of messenger on my home screen, sort like skype does! Now I get this awful large windows live box with icon and all at my home screen, which frankly it sucks!
Anybody have a solution?

Cheers! Robert.


----------



## smokeyb111 (May 9, 2008)

Would this be the same program to use on a blackjack2?

I have it on my Tilt but I'm getting a Blackjack2 as well. 


Thanks.


----------



## aa125690 (May 10, 2008)

Just a mistake for this post, what I want to say is in the next post...


----------



## aa125690 (May 10, 2008)

Hey mates, Microsoft has just released the latest version of Windows Live for Windows Mobile(Version: 10.6.0040.2801). The same as the previous release, this stuff has no Windows Live Messenger and the Windows Live Spaces client still "disappears".

God knows what the damn Microsoft did last month. They closed the download link for a whole month and give us back a "newer" release which has no changes but a larger file size after that!!! What is going on?


----------



## TriAxisFL (May 14, 2008)

aa125690 said:


> Hey mates, Microsoft has just released the latest version of Windows Live for Windows Mobile(Version: 10.6.0040.2801). The same as the previous release, this stuff has no Windows Live Messenger and the Windows Live Spaces client still "disappears".
> 
> God knows what the damn Microsoft did last month. They closed the download link for a whole month and give us back a "newer" release which has no changes but a larger file size after that!!! What is going on?

Click to collapse



Where can i get this new version. The most recent version (0034.800 or something like that) causes major issues with the newer .19900 6.1 ROMS. I love the program and hopefully this newer version works better with 6.1.
*edit* Disregard if this version doesn't have Live Messenger


----------



## iaknown (May 16, 2008)

TriAxisFL said:


> Where can i get this new version. The most recent version (0034.800 or something like that) causes major issues with the newer .19900 6.1 ROMS. I love the program and hopefully this newer version works better with 6.1.
> *edit* Disregard if this version doesn't have Live Messenger

Click to collapse



Hey, I found this link under that new version number in another forum: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsmobile/mobile/wl/download-en-us.mspx

Appears to be the one since it doesn't have messenger? Now I downloaded the pro version to my Verizon Touch and it completely jacked it up. Had to do a hard reset to even get windows started again and then in addition it actually made my phone unauthenticate from the network which required wonderful tech support for 30 min. I would use this at your own risk but do you think it was because I downloaded pro and not standard? What's the difference?
Hope this helps someone...


----------



## cerede2000 (May 18, 2008)

Hello I search last version of Windows live messenger in French. I dont find it  

Somebody would have a link please?

Thank you


----------



## TriAxisFL (May 18, 2008)

iaknown said:


> Hey, I found this link under that new version number in another forum: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsmobile/mobile/wl/download-en-us.mspx
> 
> Appears to be the one since it doesn't have messenger? Now I downloaded the pro version to my Verizon Touch and it completely jacked it up. Had to do a hard reset to even get windows started again and then in addition it actually made my phone unauthenticate from the network which required wonderful tech support for 30 min. I would use this at your own risk but do you think it was because I downloaded pro and not standard? What's the difference?
> Hope this helps someone...

Click to collapse



Pro=Pocket PC : Standard=Smartphone
I am aware of this version but didn't want to use it since it doesn't have Messenger built in. I did end up installing it as it was the only way to sync up my Hotmail account, without using the web-based version. So far I havent had any problems. Older versions kept jacking up my Internet Connection, and it would freeze my phone for like 5-10 seconds. This version isn't doing that. I do miss messenger though, hopefully someone obtains a "full" version of Windows Live soon. 




cerede2000 said:


> Hello I search last version of Windows live messenger in French. I dont find it
> 
> Somebody would have a link please?

Click to collapse



Look for french version here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=384178&page=3


----------



## cerede2000 (May 18, 2008)

Where the link for french version of Windows Live Messenger?
I dont like Windows Live, but Messenger in french last version


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2008)

Does anyone know what is the max filesize limit we can send/receive via the messenger?
I'm trying send 2mb pictures, but it instantly shows message to try again...


----------



## tft (May 27, 2008)

anyone know how to stop ms live from asking me what kind of contact to add?

when i click "New" contact it asks me if i want to add a "Windows Live" or "Outlook Contact"

i uninstalled live and it still displays that page rather than taking me directly to add a contact.

is there a registry edit can put back to default?


----------



## mccarroll01 (May 28, 2008)

do i need a software to install cab files?


----------



## Tyrrell (Jun 1, 2008)

leepriestenator said:


> OK... all you guys out there with a single wish for WLM Smartphone Edition.... here you go
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/32625098/met_WLMM_sp_5.zip.html
> 
> Report back... would be of help to other members.

Click to collapse



Question for you, how the heck do I remove that from my phone? I got windows live for my Moto Q so I could chat with my yahoo contacts but they never showed up so now I want to remove it. I removed it fro mthe "Remove Programs" but the icon is still there and all the files are still in the windows folder.

I have the original Q with Windows Mobile 5


----------



## Tyrrell (Jun 2, 2008)

Also, is there any reason why I can't view my Yahoo contacts through Windows Live? I can view and talk to them just fine on my PC windows live but on mobile they always show up as offline or non IM contacts


----------



## NorthS (Jun 3, 2008)

*Windows Live.*

Excellent article, it's what I've been looking for since getting a HTC TyTn II. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2008)

*Not working with Windows Mobile 6 on Blackjack II*



leepriestenator said:


> I've been trying to get to the bottom of this Windows Live Messenger business and finally after going through several redundant threads, this is what I found. Hope it helps to rid everybody of all doubts regarding the various versions of this crappy but kind of must-need software.....
> 
> I just installed the 10.6.34.0800 (Fixed) on my new Blackjack II running Windows Mobile 6. It gave me a message while installing saying something like "this was built for an earlier version". Installation went through fine after that but predictably enough, Windows Live or Messenger don't work.
> 
> Can anyone help? Maybe point me to the right download? Thanks!

Click to collapse


----------



## Ferdinandnl (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello.

I can't get my HTC Pharos synced.

I have tryed all the versions.

I have as provider Vodafone NL

can anybody help me????

Greetings Ferdinand


----------



## SpeedyMyk (Jun 12, 2008)

I have WL working on the phone fine...I still dont kno how to get to hotmail though...it seems I only have access to the messenger


----------



## knight2424 (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry if I missed the answer to this question...

I been reading this and some other threads and i cannot find an answer. I even called att and they were no help.

I installed the *windows live for windows mobile version 10.6.0034.0800 fixed* 

When i'm using this messenger, how i'm being billed. Data? or Text message?

I have a unlimited data plan, so i'm hoping i'm not being charged per message.  I'm also using Octro Talk for my msn messeger  but i really liked the windows live.  Can anyone help me with this question. 

Thanks


----------



## enfinite (Jun 17, 2008)

I currently have the tilt, I used xpress mail to try and setup hotmail before I learned of the Live program. So I uninstalled xpressmail and installed live 10.6.0034.0800 fixed and my hotmail does not sync. The installation goes through fine, I set up and choose to sync the email account. I open up Live, I see messenger and hotmail, but hotmail has not downloaded any emails. I go to the built-in messaging feature within the tilt to view my email accounts and hotmail does not even show up. I tried the same method on another tilt and everything works. The problem is that I cannot perform a hard reset on the non working phone. I install xpressmail and hotmail shows up again within the built-in client. 

I tried uninstalling xpressmail, soft reset the phone then tried installing Live and I get the same problem. Anyone run into this yet or know how to fix it?


----------



## mjanelle (Jun 18, 2008)

hi , i install the last version ( 10.6.34.0800) , after few hours msn freeze , i not able to do anything... i remove battery and i start ... what's problem ??? sorry for my english....


----------



## granxa (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi! It´s my first post in this forum. Well, I install WM6.1 rom (THX guys), i try to install the last version ( 10.6.34.0800) Messeger but dont work in my HX4700. Only i can connect with webmessenger.


----------



## schaeaef (Jun 30, 2008)

is there also a german version ?!


----------



## tsanchai (Jul 1, 2008)

*Want Windows Live for Samsung Blackjack SGH-i600*

I have been using Windows Live version 10.6.0030.2100 for more than half a year. Suddenly on July 1, 2008, it stop working! I checked with Microsoft staff, and he sais it time out since it is beta.

Do any friend here have a working version for Samsung SGH-i600? Many versions posted here don't work for Samsung SGH i-600.

Can any friend point me to download a working version?

Thank!!!


----------



## Tirannetje24 (Jul 2, 2008)

tsanchai said:


> I have been using Windows Live version 10.6.0030.2100 for more than half a year. Suddenly on July 1, 2008, it stop working! I checked with Microsoft staff, and he sais it time out since it is beta.
> 
> Do any friend here have a working version for Samsung SGH-i600? Many versions posted here don't work for Samsung SGH i-600.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thnx,

I have the same problem. 
Well I can't install it anymore.
Installation Failed is the message I receive. 

No  MSN at work for now


----------



## JDCJ (Jul 2, 2008)

*New version?*

This link suggests that there is a new version coming from Microsoft.  Maybe the cause of the problems?



> Windows Live for Windows Mobile(Windows Live Hotmail, Contacts and Spaces)
> This software does not include Windows Live Messenger. Please inquire with your mobile operator about Messenger access.
> A new version of Windows Live Hotmail for Windows Mobile is being prepared and will be posted soon.
> Help/FAQPlease visit http://support.live.com for assistance.

Click to collapse



Found via here.

I haven't tried it since July 1 as I have not reinstalled since just receiving a replacement device.  I appreciate the efforts of those here to get us this very needed program.


----------



## snwahs (Jul 2, 2008)

JDCJ said:


> This link suggests that there is a new version coming from Microsoft.  Maybe the cause of the problems?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That "new" version was supposed to come out in mid May, then they delayed to June 1, then June 16 and now they took the date away and just said coming soon.  I don't understand why its taking so long for them to fix.


----------



## rmelara (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks!
So far working g8
salute!


----------



## detective (Jul 6, 2008)

*WLM not working since 30 June*

I had the same problem with Windows Live not working after six months of it working perfectly.  I tried the latest version from this thread, but it will not install.  Today I installed the cab from this page http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=1281625&postcount=4 and it is functioning so far.


----------



## hillboy8 (Jul 6, 2008)

@detective  I tried that .cab but it still wouldn't work

MS put a kill date in for the software, but not released any update.  found by rolling back the device date to 29-Jun it works again.  Not any way for MS to keep users now is it?


----------



## Imakeholesinu (Jul 9, 2008)

I've noticed that I can sync hotmail but my phone doesn't give me a notification when the mail is received like when I receive Gmail.  Is this is a known issue?  I have a Samsung-SCH-i760.  Thanks!


----------



## slicendice (Jul 9, 2008)

*How much traffic does Messenger generate?*

Hello
I've just installed Messenger and I'm just wondering how much traffic it generates? For example, if you sign on and your status is Online but you're not actively involved in any online conversations, how often will it actively use your connection? Will it poll every few seconds? Or is it more of a permanent connection?

Sorry if this is a bit of numpty question, but it's a work phone that I have, so I'm just trying to guage how much usage I can get away with! ;-)

Cheers...


----------



## donald2603 (Jul 9, 2008)

*T-Mobile MDA compact IV*

Hi,

I have the T-Mobile MDA compact IV.

T-Mobile deleted the messenger. It's not in the ROM!

The Versions provided in this Thread aren't working. I don't no if I do it wrong, but I guess I need a complete setup and I guess in german.

If I install your cabs I got the messenger and Live button in my programs, but it's not starting (I made a reset, befor I tried)

Anybody can help?


@slicendice:
The messenger on my old phone with WM 2003 needed like nothing.
I guess the new messenger will want some for synch, but after that it will be like nothing.
I was a whole month online and didn't hit the 5MB level, Even with the 10kb roundings every full hour.


----------



## gunda007 (Jul 11, 2008)

*does live mail have voice notifier?*



leepriestenator said:


> Absolutely... thought i'll just help clear up all the redundant... "Which one is the latest Windows Live version?" threads.
> 
> Thanks duttythroy... much appreciated.[/QUi
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## khs (Jul 20, 2008)

Can anyone help me with this? I cannot run any of the live messenger versions posted here.. it always freezes when i try to run them.. i have followed all the instructions on removing the previous versions but to no avail.. is there any other solution?>


----------



## HorlickMond (Jul 21, 2008)

great...the original version is sooooo troublesome!
thanks so much!


----------



## kazamakung (Jul 22, 2008)

It does work fine with my Dopod 818 with Wm6.1 (CE OS 5.2.192214 ; Build 19214.1.0.4 PNT) , very thanks for sharing.


----------



## JDCJ (Jul 22, 2008)

*New version released*

The new version from Microsoft is out.  I just downloaded from here, about to install.

v10.6.0042.1900
No messenger included.


----------



## nexus15 (Jul 22, 2008)

I just came over here hoping someone would post a copy of this version that has messenger included... cant install the new version till then


----------



## Mrjasjam (Jul 26, 2008)

JDCJ said:


> The new version from Microsoft is out.  I just downloaded from here, about to install.
> 
> v10.6.0042.1900
> No messenger included.

Click to collapse



I find it unbelievable that MS would release updates that dont include Messenger. If i wanted a device that doesnt run messenger id buy an Iphone. So effectively its a downgrade. Why bother....

By the way i run 10.6.33.0600 or 10.6.34.0800 on my Jasjam (Hermes 100) with lots of different WM6.1 roms and Push email works fine once you set it to receive "as items arrive" 

The main problem ive found in recent rom releases is that the application doesnt automatically start on boot up. You have to manually launch it before it will fire up and connect. If anyone knows a fix for this you will be putting an end to frustration here. Thanks


----------



## ErMeglio (Jul 26, 2008)

Aah you're all right man, why MS is soo ...can I say...bast***
Will stuck with the current REAL live application...hope someone will be able to help

p.s. sorry, didn't resist!


----------



## Billokko (Jul 26, 2008)

there's not somewhere an italian working version for windows mobile 6.1??


----------



## Xebec (Jul 28, 2008)

Mrjasjam said:


> I find it unbelievable that MS would release updates that dont include Messenger. If i wanted a device that doesnt run messenger id buy an Iphone. So effectively its a downgrade. Why bother....

Click to collapse



Don't blame Microsoft, blame your cell provider.  They are the ones that requested that Microsoft remove Messenger so that they can provide their own IM program and charge texting rates for it.  Using Microsoft's Messenger, they wouldn't be able to do that.


----------



## Pumpiron579 (Jul 28, 2008)

Mrjasjam said:


> I find it unbelievable that MS would release updates that dont include Messenger. If i wanted a device that doesnt run messenger id buy an Iphone. So effectively its a downgrade. Why bother...

Click to collapse



Why complain here, just download the 10.6.34.0800 version with messenger.


----------



## aeratos (Jul 28, 2008)

*!*

what about 2600???


----------



## ethanfamous (Jul 30, 2008)

*mhpph*

still doesnt let me connect over WIFI


----------



## Xebec (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone cooked the latest version of Windows Mobile Live (10.6.0042.1900) with Windows Messenger yet?  The 10.6.34.0800 version is old.


----------



## kingwizzy (Aug 4, 2008)

guys i almost downloaded and installed all the messangers available in this thread, but once i install them on my htc diamond everything installs great, but when instalation is done i go to progrmas and try to click on msn but nothing happens. :s:s:s i mean its as if i'm clicking on blank msn doesnt open. what seems to be the problem please?? 
thank you


----------



## ekksman (Aug 4, 2008)

kingwizzy said:


> guys i almost downloaded and installed all the messangers available in this thread, but once i install them on my htc diamond everything installs great, but when instalation is done i go to progrmas and try to click on msn but nothing happens. :s:s:s i mean its as if i'm clicking on blank msn doesnt open. what seems to be the problem please??
> thank you

Click to collapse



hi go to the diamond section there is a windows live there for the diamond


----------



## kingwizzy (Aug 4, 2008)

ekksman said:


> hi go to the diamond section there is a windows live there for the diamond

Click to collapse



hey man i've been looking there for the past 40 min and still didnt find anything. do u have a link?? thank you


----------



## ekksman (Aug 4, 2008)

no sorry. if you open the diamond general forum then go to search option should give option to search forum type windows live. i amongst those threads should be what you needn


----------



## Nixeus (Aug 6, 2008)

I have get the WLM 10.6.42.1900 form tha last Diamond ROM !
I have try to integrate on my HTC TOUCH ( ELF ) rom, but i have the problem with WIFI !

Unable to connect, verify your area....


This problem is very very very strange....


----------



## battreo (Aug 6, 2008)

so am i wasting my time downloading this "latest version" of Windows Live from this thread in an attempt to get Windows Live Messenger?  are we currently playing the waiting game?  and will it work with my Spectec Wi-Fi card?  thanks


----------



## xacsx (Aug 17, 2008)

no way to make a functionable messenger on ameo 16gb (athe400) with wm 6.1?


----------



## db ibouh (Aug 19, 2008)

Can someone help me.
I've installed the cab in the first post. I have the mda compact IV. In this version of WLM is also installed messenger. When i'm trying to sign in ( tap here to sign in ), nothing appears. also when i click on the messenger-icon in "programs" nothing is happening. can someone tell me how i can use messenger in version 10.6.0034.0800.


----------



## vj4 (Aug 19, 2008)

did you install to memory card?


----------



## db ibouh (Aug 19, 2008)

No, i've installed it on the main memoy.
Everything is working properly, i just can't sign in to messenger.
i appriciate your help


----------



## ekksman (Aug 19, 2008)

hi I made a mention few posts up. none of these will work on the diamond, check out the diamond forum. where you will find a suitable one


----------



## sl9 (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is Windows Live 10.6.0039.1300, which includes Messenger. It has been tested on my HTC Universal (VGA) and it works great. I also tested it on my HTC Trinity though (QVGA), and it did NOT work. So maybe this build is VGA only?


----------



## dogatecat (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi guys, would someone be kind enough to advise me on what to do?

Situation is that I installed the Windows Live Messenger before I had read this thread and now all of my contacts from msn are in my address.
I then proceeded to uninstall WLM and reinstall it to uncheck the boxes as was suggested in the first post.

Now my main concern is whether I would be able to delete my msn contacts in my address book (not on msn) without it having an adverse affect. 

THANKS!


----------



## The Mike (Aug 26, 2008)

*messaging plugin in today's screen always wrong (long winded read)*

Tmobile Wing / Herald is what I am using....

Everything was fine when I installed 10.6.33.0600(fixed).  Except I got annoyed when i opted in to sync my contacts into my phonebook.  This was after a couple of days of using the phone and letting it push? my hotmail/windows live email to my phone quite a bit.  It's a very handy feature.  So I had 38 messages on my Today / Messaging toolbar for my "Windows Live (38)" ... when i finally cracked about the phonelist being so full of emails from messenger that I decided to uninstall windows live so I could do two things... A reinstall correctly and opt out of integrating my msn contacts into my phonebook.  And reason B was to get the 1 slightly newer release of 10.6.0034.0800(fixed).  

Ok, so I did install the newer release and it installed perfectly without adding to my phonebook list.  The only problem is that my today's screen has a useless "Windows Live (38)" that's completely useless and never goes away.  Instead what does work just fine is my yahoo email status next to it and also strangely, one that says "Hotmail" and it works also.  The hotmail I guess took over the job of my previous Windows Live.  Grrrr, so I deleted the new install of windows live and proceeded to delete everything WLM in the registry.  All to no avail!   In the Registry HKCU/system/state/messages there will always be a couple of keys for Windows Live (38) and the Total email was the sum of my yahoo, hotmail, and useless Windows Live.  I could delete these values all I want but upon resetting the phone it restores the previous values plus the useless Windows Live (38) as well.  

My question is.  Where are the email inbox files stored so I can rip them out manually and see if the registry will be happy then.  I already deleted windows live completely so it's either this or hard reset but it's a pain also to reinstall all my apps so trying this first if you can tell me where the files physically are in the file system.

Oh, one other odd thing.  Upon uninstalling the 1st time of the 10.6.33.0600(fixed) version....   It did something so that when the phone rebooted, my homescreen plus plus wouldn't work anymore.  Wierd, so I just uninstalled that too so I could deal with one issue at a time.

****Update**** Researched and finally got my solution on another board.  So they take all the credit to fix/wipe your ppc email woahs ->  http://www.mobilitysite.com/boards/windows-mobile-5/148347-deleting-cemail-vol.html


----------



## nop_th (Aug 27, 2008)

it's work like a charm


----------



## cbarbato (Aug 27, 2008)

*Two Messenger*

Hi , I am new to Forum. Sorry for my bad English

I installed the version 
Windows_Live_10 [1] .6.0034.0800 __Fixed_ but after installing the former Messenger continues installed, and can not use the new Windows Live Messenger 

Can anyone help? 

Thanks


----------



## ErMeglio (Aug 27, 2008)

For all willing to install the newest 
*10.6.39.1300 taken from Diamond forum (2 separate cabs)
*

be quite warned that it made me crazy cause I was installing it and it worked correctly apparently, but it was completely blocking my device, it was SOOOO SLOOOOW!
Till now, I didn't even understand it was due to wlm, and I was having big headaches

Toggled 39.1300, put 6.34.0800 again, and it really flies


----------



## alabij (Aug 28, 2008)

Is there a way to sync junk e-mail with Windows Live?

Mod: Please delete the thread I created. I know I should have searched first.


----------



## ash969 (Sep 4, 2008)

i have version 10.6.0042.1900, but the connection is horrible. cannot hold the connection for 10 sec.

can is just install one of the versions posted in de frontpage?


----------



## macasjr (Sep 25, 2008)

Need help, i have a i-mate Jam ( Rom:1.12.00 wwe ; Radio 1.12.10; Windows mobile 2003 second edition version 4.21.1080 build 15045.2.6.0), after installing Windows Live 10.6.39.1300.cab says that: this program was made for a previous version of windows! 

And it doenst run! ERROR: Its not an application.

Can someone tell me where i can download the right version ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2008)

macasjr said:


> Need help, i have a i-mate Jam ( Rom:1.12.00 wwe ; Radio 1.12.10; Windows mobile 2003 second edition version 4.21.1080 build 15045.2.6.0), after installing Windows Live 10.6.39.1300.cab says that: this program was made for a previous version of windows!
> 
> And it doenst run! ERROR: Its not an application.
> 
> Can someone tell me where i can download the right version ?

Click to collapse



I've always used this link (since I found it a few months ago) http://www.microsoft.com/windowsmobile/mobile/wl/languages-en-us.mspx and it works flawlessly on both WM6 and WM6.1 on my BJ2. It is true 'push' unlike the first few cabs I had downloaded for my BJ1 from this thread about a year ago. NOTE this cab does not have Messenger in it, just Windows Live Mail.


----------



## Dylan1822 (Sep 25, 2008)

Amazing software, run in any Windows Mobile device version, 5.0, 6.0, 6.1


----------



## tec-goblin (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi!
Thanks for the posting. It worked on my samsung i200, even though the official french download site does not list it in the supported phones for windows live messenger.
I think I found out why: backspace button does not work when using messenger. Ie, I cannot correct my typos .

Anyone having an idea on how to fix that?


----------



## dave-s (Sep 27, 2008)

*MSN Live*

Hi,

i have installed succesfully on my vario, when i click the MSN icon nothing happens.. Somebody help please..


----------



## SPBOI420 (Sep 29, 2008)

*absolutly amazing!*

i was looking for this very cool now i can see peoples email addresses on msn on mobile 5.0 

Cheers

HTCC Tytn on mobile 5 

Tons of HACKS


----------



## Troxelke (Sep 30, 2008)

JRider said:


> I've been having problems with the "as items arrive" recently, and thought it had something to do with Mobile 6.1. No matter what version of Windows Live Mobile I installed, I would never get notified of new mail. I would have to manually go Send/Receive in the mail application in order for it to find new mail.
> .....

Click to collapse



Hey guys, it sounds I have a similar problem! I have installed the latest WL including messenger (0800 fixed) and everything seems to be fine. I can download e-mail manually (with "send/receive"), but the automatic (timed, or push) downloading does not work!

I have set now "sync e-mail" in the options, including "as items arrive" and "always". However, still no automatic e-mail notification 

Does anybody have a clue?

Thnx!


----------



## mdsharpe (Oct 1, 2008)

Troxelke said:


> Hey guys, it sounds I have a similar problem! I have installed the latest WL including messenger (0800 fixed) and everything seems to be fine. I can download e-mail manually (with "send/receive"), but the automatic (timed, or push) downloading does not work!
> 
> I have set now "sync e-mail" in the options, including "as items arrive" and "always". However, still no automatic e-mail notification
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trokelke, i have the same problem.


----------



## Troxelke (Oct 1, 2008)

Okey! But no answer I guess... what ROM do you use? I have Romeos 4.6 with radio 1.71. Maybe that has something to do with it?!?!


----------



## mdsharpe (Oct 1, 2008)

Troxelke said:


> Okey! But no answer I guess... what ROM do you use? I have Romeos 4.6 with radio 1.71. Maybe that has something to do with it?!?!

Click to collapse



I am using the standard T-Mobile rom with Radio 1.58.21.23.


----------



## Troxelke (Oct 1, 2008)

Hmm that should mean it is not really ROM or Radio dependent. BUt what then?!


----------



## mdsharpe (Oct 1, 2008)

Troxelke said:


> Hmm that should mean it is not really ROM or Radio dependent. BUt what then?!

Click to collapse



I think it's an account problem.

I am also unable to use Outlook Connector. Customer Services have been rather unwilling to help me :-(


----------



## Troxelke (Oct 1, 2008)

Strange, because before this ROM update (used NoThrills V3 with 34.0800) it just worked, with the same account, with the same e-mail in the account.... :S

I also tried my Outlook and (almost) the same issues. It tries to connect and SOMETIMES it can sync, but sometimes not. If not, then the phone also gets laggy, not not as laggy as Windows Live tries to sync. So it seems to be a common e-mail problem, in stead of only a WL problem...?


----------



## chisko2008 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Windows Live cab*

Thanks alot qtek_metanol !!! Been looking for this for days.


----------



## berhurt (Oct 2, 2008)

First, thanks for the .cab's!

Next, has anyone else has trouble with their contact list? Mine shows zero online AND zero offline...I tried adding people on, but then it tells me that they're already part of my contacts list...sync'ing also returns something along the lines of "failed to sync contacts"...asking for details tells me that 'there was a problem with the server please try again later'...but it's been a couple of days now. How can I get my contacts to show on the list? - right now I can only chat with people who initiate the conversation...

Using ...34.0800 version on a HTC touch pro.


----------



## snwahs (Oct 3, 2008)

Searched within this thread and there does not seem to be a clear answer within.  Can send yahoo messenger contacts im's within this program?  Mine do show up in the contact list however, I only have the option to email.

Current version: 10.6.0034.0800

Is there another version that supports this, or am I stuck with the third party messenger program?


----------



## random123 (Oct 4, 2008)

hi i am using 10.6.0034.0800 on my samsung omnia and i keep getting the error "there is a problem with the server. please try again later". can anyone help? this error has been around for 3 days


----------



## kdx200 (Oct 5, 2008)

since wednesday october 1st i cant send email attachments!!  its sending a 1kb (whatever the file is 2kb, 50kb or 900kb) file such as a "limitation" from ms servers?? 
the messenger works fine instead.

is this happening to you?

thank you very much!!


----------



## robsta (Oct 7, 2008)

Just a quick note for everyone - hopefully this will be helpful to other TYTN II users. 



leepriestenator said:


> The one posted by 'duttythroy'....

Click to collapse



The version above did *NOT WORK* on my Orange HTC TYTN II Kaiser however the


leepriestenator said:


> *5) 10.6.34.0800 - LATEST*

Click to collapse



But now version 10.6.34.0800 is *working fine* on my Orange HTC TYTN II Kaiser


----------



## gdekeijzer (Oct 7, 2008)

Hm.. not really working on my Touch Pro...

Can start but becomes very slow, unresponsive. Can't actually sign in.

It's a branded MDA Vario IV

Suggestions?


----------



## hasengrube (Oct 9, 2008)

Same Problem here with Branded T-Mobile Vario IV.
Tried to install as first App after Reset but still doesn't work. Freezed after start.

:-(


----------



## tangcla (Oct 12, 2008)

So what is the current latest version of Windows Live Messenger? I have 10.6.0039.1300, wondering if there's a newer version than that.


----------



## angelito0504 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hii I Have a  Black Jack II  with  6.1, I Try all version of windows live with MSN here posted  and no one function... instal sucesfully but when you execute dont start never...   any body can help me ?
thanks


----------



## Da Killah (Oct 14, 2008)

tangcla said:


> So what is the current latest version of Windows Live Messenger? I have 10.6.0039.1300, wondering if there's a newer version than that.

Click to collapse



There seems to be a newer release. Found two dumps which I also think are different releases:

Windows Live 10.6.39.1300 for Windows Mobile 6.1!
http://duttythroy.net/download-area.html?task=view.download&cid=24
http://rapidshare.com/files/135218995/Windows_Live_10.6.39.1300_by_LazaPasi.cab


----------



## kasrawis (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow buddy this is great thanks it rocked my O2 Atom  keep it up GOD Bless ye


----------



## FlorentG (Oct 19, 2008)

HTC TyTN II, Orange FR, official Orange ROM WM 6.1

I installed ver. 10.6.34.0800, at first it didn't work  Messenger launched, but after clicking on "Sign In", the wheel showed up for 2 minutes before having some "connection" problems.

I tried to uninstall it, without success : "messenger was not successfully uninstalled."  So I resintalled it, and now it works


----------



## hakeemm (Oct 20, 2008)

why i cannot sign in to the messenger? i am using o2 atom. 
is it because i am using gmail as my msn..


----------



## VerusAmos (Oct 20, 2008)

*Problems after installing Windows Live*

Hi I just got my MDA Compact IV (HTC Diamond), and i just cant get WLto work. I tried every version mentioned and for the most i wont get further then a unstartable program. with one version i got to sign in but then it freezes. I nearly searched the whole internet but i only finf version without IM wich i need the most, how can i get WL Messenger on my MDA???


----------



## mceiht (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks guys works great i problem when i active sync and then pull out the usb from my device i ahve to soft reset to get msn or any other program to see im conected to my wifi.. it overrides and tries to connect via gprs...........


----------



## VerusAmos (Oct 23, 2008)

Da Killah said:


> There seems to be a newer release. Found two dumps which I also think are different releases:
> 
> Windows Live 10.6.39.1300 for Windows Mobile 6.1!
> http://duttythroy.net/download-area.html?task=view.download&cid=24
> http://rapidshare.com/files/135218995/Windows_Live_10.6.39.1300_by_LazaPasi.cab

Click to collapse



This version makes my MDA IV CRASH!!! I had to hard reset again...
does other people have the same problem???


----------



## lino.difusco (Oct 23, 2008)

*HTC Touch Diamond P3700 copy su http://negoziodi.com/index.php*

hi, I saw an HTC Touch Diamond P3700 copy su http://negoziodi.com/index.php. someone knows if a copy works regolary ? 
The site is ok. My friend bought a Solar battery. bye


----------



## dare2know (Oct 23, 2008)

hey duttythroy can u  modify *Duttys Diamond Rom V1 * for Touch Elfin ...if thats is possible it will be a milestone ..

Thanks


----------



## mark2134 (Oct 26, 2008)

thankyou for the upgrade


----------



## vernchen (Oct 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I've always used this link (since I found it a few months ago) http://www.microsoft.com/windowsmobile/mobile/wl/languages-en-us.mspx and it works flawlessly on both WM6 and WM6.1 on my BJ2. It is true 'push' unlike the first few cabs I had downloaded for my BJ1 from this thread about a year ago. NOTE this cab does not have Messenger in it, just Windows Live Mail.

Click to collapse



wooooo, how wonderful!, U R the man, many many ... thanks!


----------



## MarioAr (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello!

I just updated my Treo 750 AT&T to Windows Mobile 6 Pro, and I found is there no messenger on the Windows Live Mobile for AT&T...

IS any version with the Messenger available for my Treo?

Thanks!!!


----------



## MarioAr (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello again, I did download the 10.6.34.0800, but I dont know how to install it... Can anybody help me please?

Thanks!


----------



## Lyon_NL (Oct 30, 2008)

*A Question about an error*

I have a problem, the installation went perfect, no errors or what so ever... But !

After I ran the program, filled in all the required info to start sync it gives me the error:

"There was a problem signing you in to Messenger. It may be the service or you may be in a place with bad reception. Please try again later."

This is a problem I also had before flashing to HyperDragon III with the original TyTnII Rom installed including the messenger.


Can someone give me some advice ? (Cause I can go online normally... I've got an unlimited internet module with Vodafone in the Netherlands)


----------



## sercontri (Oct 30, 2008)

Good, I wanted to know if there is any way to modify the program so that it can enter a specific port. is the flat rate of vodafone with the real mail that is not connected with these modern versions of IM. thank you very much for your attention and forgive my English


----------



## MarioAr (Oct 30, 2008)

Lyon_NL said:


> I have a problem, the installation went perfect, no errors or what so ever... But !
> 
> After I ran the program, filled in all the required info to start sync it gives me the error:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Witch one you dowloaded? Directly to your cell phone?

Thanks


----------



## blackjack2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, can someone please tell me the definitive cab for Windows Mobile 6.1 standard with Instant Messenger.

thanks


----------



## Lyon_NL (Oct 31, 2008)

MarioAr said:


> Witch one you dowloaded? Directly to your cell phone?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Nope, first unzipped it on my netbook and copied the CAB file to my storage card. Installed it from my storage card on my HyperDragon III DoPoD and after finishing it gave the error.

This morning I just installed the new ROM version of HyperDragon III and reinstalled MSN, manually configured the HSDPA connection and tried again, it worked ! :O

Did that trick so many times before, even with a support dude from Vodafone the Netherlands on the phone and it didn't make any sense....

Thanks for the help !


----------



## MarioAr (Oct 31, 2008)

Lyon_NL said:


> Nope, first unzipped it on my netbook and copied the CAB file to my storage card. Installed it from my storage card on my HyperDragon III DoPoD and after finishing it gave the error.
> 
> This morning I just installed the new ROM version of HyperDragon III and reinstalled MSN, manually configured the HSDPA connection and tried again, it worked ! :O
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lyon_NL... THANKS!!!!

I did it just like you said and it works more than perfect in my Treo 750 WM 6 Pro...  And with my HSDPA connection is flying... 

Happy Halloween...!!!


----------



## Marlboro123 (Nov 4, 2008)

"There was a problem signing you in to Messenger. It may be the service or you may be in a place with bad reception. Please try again later."

i have this problem too... but my case is via WiFi

with WiFi, i can browse internet but not MSN

is there any configuration need to set in order to run both browser and MSN successfully via WiFi ? 

I am using HTC Touch
Window Live version 10.6.0033.0600


----------



## rscreen (Nov 4, 2008)

Found a working msn version 10.6.39.1300 from here http://mahmood1.com/htc_touch_diamond.aspx
http://mahmood1.com/Documents/Windows_Live_10.6.39.1300.cab


----------



## brock1909 (Nov 4, 2008)

rscreen said:


> Found a working msn version 10.6.39.1300 from here http://mahmood1.com/htc_touch_diamond.aspx
> http://mahmood1.com/Documents/Windows_Live_10.6.39.1300.cab

Click to collapse



it worked untill i installed all my stuff, now i am getting that connection problem and cant sign in


----------



## Romulus76 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello,
a simple question:

1. What's the theme on the first page? Anyone does have the link to download?
2. What's the WM menu program used in the first page? It's bautiful... give me the name please...

Thanx


----------



## ryanred5 (Nov 6, 2008)

*There is a problem with the server error*

Hi

I have an Orange SPV M600 running WM5.

I have had Windows Live Messenger Version 10.6.34.0800 running no problem for ages, then about a week ago when I tried to sign on it came up with the error:

"There is a problem with the server. Please try again later"

It gave me an option to retry or cancel.

I've tried uninstalling it and reinstalling, that didn't work. Then I tried installing a previous version and that didn't work. So now I'm stuck with no messenger to use and I can't find any info on how to sort it?

Can anyone help, I'd be really grateful?

Thanks

Catherine


----------



## genekaalsen (Nov 7, 2008)

*Contacts: There is a problem with the server. Please try again later*

I have moved all email to another mailbox on my desktop using MS Outlook Connector, I have no email in any folders including sent times. I have also exported all contacts to a csv file and deleted all contacts, so, as far as I can see on mail.live.com, the hotmail account is completely empty. 

I have hard reset the HTC S610 and installed WindowsLive_NoIM_1409 from http://wl.windowsmobile.com

Every time I sync, I get the following error: Contacts: There is a problem with the server. Please try again later 

If I create a new contact in Windows Live for Windows Mobile, it will sync it and appear in Hotmail but it will disappear from my Windows Mobile Standard device.


----------



## BuddyLee (Nov 7, 2008)

I tried the option of staying logged in on my desktop, but when I log on on mobile it logs me out. Is there a way to stay logged in on desktop and mobile at the same time?


----------



## tominek (Nov 8, 2008)

tec-goblin said:


> Hi!
> Thanks for the posting. It worked on my samsung i200, even though the official french download site does not list it in the supported phones for windows live messenger.
> I think I found out why: backspace button does not work when using messenger. Ie, I cannot correct my typos .

Click to collapse



Same problem on Mpx200 with WM6.1
Anyone having an idea on how to fix that?


----------



## ds07 (Nov 8, 2008)

Which version works on the Sony Ericsson Xperia X1? i tried them all, but get different results. from the messenger not starting to an error "no network connection availible" 

any tips?


----------



## bart_simps1 (Nov 14, 2008)

*WLM mobile*

*How can i get WLM 10.6.0042.0300... ?*


----------



## phoneuncle (Nov 14, 2008)

it installs but it doesnt work! whe you start messenger nothing happens! please help!


----------



## Wolfshunter (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi...

I tried to install the Windows Live 10.6.0034.0800 (Fixed) and it works
realy good, but whre can I get the German File, because the file is only
in english.

Please can some one give me a link oder tell me where I can get the 
Windows Live messenger in german.

Thanks


----------



## jullian_d (Nov 23, 2008)

does anyone know where i could get Microsoft Windows Live 10.6.44.1600 i searched everywhere..thanks


----------



## ryuuz (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello all


i have an "htc touch"  and 17745.0.2.3 (french ) version of windows mobile

I the 10.6.0028.2700 version of wlm and problems with hidden contact too

what is the version i do install ?  for fix problems ?

when i install a fix patch found at random on your forum (Windows Live 10.6.0034.0800 (Fixed).cab  (he don't work  XD )


thank you for you reply and sorry for my english


----------



## ryuuz (Nov 24, 2008)

up!  you can send me a private message too if you get the solution !


----------



## ryuuz (Nov 24, 2008)

+++++++++ Up! +++++++++


----------



## ryuuz (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you all for your reply :/


----------



## selytch (Nov 29, 2008)

jullian_d said:


> does anyone know where i could get Microsoft Windows Live 10.6.44.1600 i searched everywhere..thanks

Click to collapse



the latest from MS is v10.6.0042.1900
and it's here:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsmobile/mobile/wl/download-en-us.mspx


----------



## x-X-x (Nov 29, 2008)

v10.6.0042.1900 uses radio connections instead of WiFi, and prefers edge over bluetooth


----------



## selytch (Nov 30, 2008)

x-X-x said:


> v10.6.0042.1900 uses radio connections instead of WiFi, and prefers edge over bluetooth

Click to collapse



EDGE over BT?


----------



## trentmsteel (Nov 30, 2008)

*thanks*

it worked the fixed version


----------



## mdsharpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ryanred5 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an Orange SPV M600 running WM5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Catherine,

I am getting the same problem with my o2 XDA Serra.
I have been in contact with Microsoft support and they did not help.
I created a new account and moved all my contacts over. This worked for a few days and now it is failing.
Have you managed to find out the cause of the problem?

Matt


----------



## Mayhem963 (Dec 16, 2008)

hello! anyone have Windows Live Mobile 10.6.0042.1900 with Messenger? this version downloaded from microsoft web says its no-im


----------



## zer0tr (Dec 19, 2008)

sorry wrong post


----------



## moto2000 (Dec 19, 2008)

is there a cab for the Windows Live 10.6.44.1600 preferrably the fixed one by dutty?


----------



## moto2000 (Dec 20, 2008)

bump for help by fellow xda'ers!


----------



## banek62 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Windows Live Messenger 10.6.33.0600*

Can anyone answer me to one question, please:
If I install Windows live messenger to treo 750 with WM6.0, shell it change WM6.0 to Windows live? According to the picture given above, it looks like it will happen....I realy do not know, so please let me know what happens with a WM6.0 after installation of WLM 10.6.33.0600.

Thanks,


----------



## banek62 (Dec 22, 2008)

Can anyone answer me to one question, please:
If I install Windows live messenger to treo 750 with WM6.0, shell it change WM6.0 to Windows live? According to the picture given above, it looks like it will happen....I realy do not know, so please let me know what happens with a WM6.0 after installation of WLM 10.6.33.0600.

Thanks,


----------



## leoiden (Dec 24, 2008)

ok fellow members 
the latest  but no cab or oem package as far as i know 
windows live version 10.6.0046.0800  vga device resolution taken from my sprint touch pro
i believe the latest for qvga device version is the 10.6.34.0800


well if any members has any cabs for these latest build do not hesitate to share thanks in advance!


----------



## drudl (Dec 27, 2008)

*HELP!*

I very carelessly installed it onto my Storage card, but uninstalled it as soon as I read that shouldn't be done. I reinstalled it into the device but it doesn't work. When I click messenger nothing happens. Nothing comes up on the screen. No error messages. Just nothing. Tried all the other versions. None of them worked. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME??


----------



## moto2000 (Dec 27, 2008)

leoiden said:


> ok fellow members
> the latest  but no cab or oem package as far as i know
> windows live version 10.6.0046.0800  vga device resolution taken from my sprint touch pro
> i believe the latest for qvga device version is the 10.6.34.0800
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 on the cab file for the latest vga version


----------



## billybobjones (Dec 27, 2008)

cab please someone...mine isnt wokring for my email account. every other account shows online contacts except my main one? i dont know why? =(


----------



## hinbun (Dec 30, 2008)

*messenger always asking password*

I was using 10.6.33.0600 version, I have problem that the messenger always ask me to enter password after login for a while, the problem is repeatly.

Is there any one also experience the same problem, any method to solve? Thank you.

Note: I do not tick the option "Save password".


----------



## dozel (Jan 4, 2009)

*not work my windows live messenger 10.6.34.0800*

not work my windows live messenger 10.6.34.0800, i've a motorola Q with windows mobile 5 but the moto Q, give me a failure, said: that i don't have conection and bla bla bla. but the other problem is when i try to execute de program, i can't never execute the windows messenger..  the only form that i can execute is chance the date but later give me the failure that first told. i need help...


----------



## pnayak77 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just upgraded to WM6.1 and had no luck with any version of WLfrom post #1 or the ROM bundled version. Installed ok to device, then the software wanted to reboot, reboot done. On loading, there was no option to enter usename/Emil ID and password.

Whilst trying to configure Outlook with my work exchange server, I spent hours banging my head, as it just wouldn't connect to the server, had a looked at the connection setting (T-mobile, 3G) and saw that the mobile was trying to connect via a proxy. Unticked the proxy option - exchange server connected up!

Reinstalled Windows Live and voila, asks for emal ID and password and downloaded all hotmail!

Might not work for everyone, a possible solution.


----------



## braka (Jan 9, 2009)

niiiiiice im now stuck in a looping boot sequence. 

what a stupid idea.

previous version was fine. DAMN IT!


----------



## fubsle (Jan 11, 2009)

Mayhem963 said:


> hello! anyone have Windows Live Mobile 10.6.0042.1900 with Messenger? this version downloaded from microsoft web says its no-im

Click to collapse



Don't know exactly where i got it from..


----------



## Pyranite (Jan 15, 2009)

After installing the latest cab file on the OP, my Diamond says that there is an invalid certificate and that i have to update my date and time....?


----------



## ericsson68 (Jan 17, 2009)

Is there a version out there at all that solves the "problem with the server" message that you get on mobile version after your Live Account has logged into the new 2009 desktop version?


----------



## armc (Jan 17, 2009)

*Resolve the problem*

I have the same problem, help

After Send the problem to microsoft, a resolve, deleted all contac on hotmail (contac) make a back up from Contact Messenger and Contac on hotmail. after deleted, sing in on mobile device. next step sing out to mobile and import the back up on pc. this work for me. sorry for me inglish, spanish is better for me.


----------



## directmail (Jan 22, 2009)

fubsle said:


> Don't know exactly where i got it from..

Click to collapse



This version doesn't work with Messenger or Contacts (There is a problem with the server. Please try again later). Is there anyway I can get Messenger to work again with this release?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mdsharpe (Jan 22, 2009)

directmail said:


> This version doesn't work with Messenger or Contacts (There is a problem with the server. Please try again later). Is there anyway I can get Messenger to work again with this release?
> 
> Thanks for any help.

Click to collapse



Check the general discussions area of this forum, there is a thread dedicated to the problem you've described. We are waiting for Microsoft to provide a solution. Until that time, I suggest you try a 3rd party messenger such as Palringo.


----------



## KeiAiAm (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi,

I've just got a question: In the first post at the 4th picture, you have a start menu list like in the "real" windows. Can you may say me the programs name?

Best Regards
KeiAiAm


----------



## namaste74 (Feb 6, 2009)

KeiAiAm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just got a question: In the first post at the 4th picture, you have a start menu list like in the "real" windows. Can you may say me the programs name?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its Wisbar Advanced 3, just look here http://www.lakeridgesoftware.com/


----------



## leepriestenator (Feb 11, 2009)

Been ages since I was last at XDA

Sorry fellas. Will start to update this thread more regularly.


----------



## Remius (Feb 13, 2009)

leepriestenator said:


> Been ages since I was last at XDA
> 
> Sorry fellas. Will start to update this thread more regularly.

Click to collapse



Much appreciated!


----------



## lufc (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks for this great


----------



## materijalmen (Feb 17, 2009)

does the messenger support landscape mode?


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 17, 2009)

leepriestenator said:


> Been ages since I was last at XDA
> 
> Sorry fellas. Will start to update this thread more regularly.

Click to collapse



Great thank you
There are several versions and would be nice to have a comprehensive list
and maybe it can ask to be stickyed

Cheers,


----------



## Prewien (Feb 18, 2009)

are these cabs multilanguage?


----------



## vinneme (Feb 20, 2009)

i must be r-tarded or something, i cannot get it to work, if i soft reset it, will it delete my other programs? i've made my mobile the way i like it....i have a samsung epix (i907 (I780 north american version)) and yes not working, any help?

-Thanks


----------



## Prewien (Feb 20, 2009)

vinneme said:


> i must be r-tarded or something, i cannot get it to work, if i soft reset it, will it delete my other programs? i've made my mobile the way i like it....i have a samsung epix (i907 (I780 north american version)) and yes not working, any help?
> 
> -Thanks

Click to collapse



only install to device itself NOT your storage card


----------



## Joezhang (Feb 20, 2009)

hum.. I can't get this to work after updating to w6.1 on the i780. Is there a newer version?


----------



## vinneme (Feb 22, 2009)

i did, it doesn't open, only windows live opens, msn messenger does nothing


----------



## Joezhang (Feb 22, 2009)

vinneme said:


> i did, it doesn't open, only windows live opens, msn messenger does nothing

Click to collapse



That is what I get.


----------



## premier69 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry for this stupid question (and off-topic) but please tell me what skin/theme is used in those screenshots.


----------



## flipmode (Feb 26, 2009)

*msn*



premier69 said:


> Sorry for this stupid question (and off-topic) but please tell me what skin/theme is used in those screenshots.

Click to collapse



can someone tell me why i cant see msn on my treo700wx after i install 6.0 and is there a new version ??


----------



## jammy1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry to ask a question that may have already been asked in this thread, but:

I have followed the instructions to install the latest Windows Live on my Touch HD, making sure I uncheck the "add contacts to address book" and sync options.

I really don't want my messenger contacts in my address book.

What I have now is all my contacts listed, basically duplicating many names.  The little messenger icon has a red circle with a diagonal red line running through it.

HOW DO I GET RID ON MESSENGER CONTACTS out of my contacts list???

*** EDIT ***

I've also noticed that my hotmail has gone from the e-mail section, and whenever I try to add it again, I'm directed to a web page.  PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## nkar (Feb 26, 2009)

I look for a program (addon ?) to keep log of the actions that happened 
at live messenger . (when someone gets in , when gets out , chat log etc)

Something like messenger plus at the pc version.
(http://www.msgplus.net/)


Any idea?


----------



## xda2_haseeb (Feb 27, 2009)

Can anyone please upload or provide me a working version of Windows Live Messenger that supports multiple sign, (i.e i can sign in from two places at a same time)  THNX


----------



## erkv (Feb 28, 2009)

selytch said:


> the latest from MS is v10.6.0042.1900
> and it's here:
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsmobile/mobile/wl/download-en-us.mspx

Click to collapse



is still this version the last one?
messenger is still unresolved?


----------



## directmail (Feb 28, 2009)

erkv said:


> is still this version the last one?
> messenger is still unresolved?

Click to collapse



v10.6.0042.1900 is still the latest version,
messenger is working fine


----------



## directmail (Feb 28, 2009)

xda2_haseeb said:


> Can anyone please upload or provide me a working version of Windows Live Messenger that supports multiple sign, (i.e i can sign in from two places at a same time)  THNX

Click to collapse



Mobile version of messenger still doesn't support multiple sign in, hopefully a new version will allow this soon...


----------



## xda2_haseeb (Mar 1, 2009)

directmail said:


> Mobile version of messenger still doesn't support multiple sign in, hopefully a new version will allow this soon...

Click to collapse



Thats what i thought, just wanted to confirm it. THNX.


----------



## erkv (Mar 1, 2009)

directmail said:


> v10.6.0042.1900 is still the latest version,
> messenger is working fine

Click to collapse



i dont know what happen, but it says in the webpage messenger doesnt work and it doesnt for me. maybe im doing something wrong. is that the one u use?


----------



## directmail (Mar 1, 2009)

erkv said:


> i dont know what happen, but it says in the webpage messenger doesnt work and it doesnt for me. maybe im doing something wrong. is that the one u use?

Click to collapse



What is the exact error message you get? I remember that I got the "Cannot connect to server" error message. To fix this, I exported my contacts from Live Mail address book and then deleted all of them. After that, I imported my contacts again and Live Mobile Messenger worked fine again. If you have the same error message, it's probably best to google the fix/work around.


----------



## Joezhang (Mar 1, 2009)

directmail said:


> What is the exact error message you get? I remember that I got the "Cannot connect to server" error message. To fix this, I exported my contacts from Live Mail address book and then deleted all of them. After that, I imported my contacts again and Live Mobile Messenger worked fine again. If you have the same error message, it's probably best to google the fix/work around.

Click to collapse




The page that is linked to says that messenger is NOT included in the .cab?


----------



## erkv (Mar 1, 2009)

Joezhang said:


> The page that is linked to says that messenger is NOT included in the .cab?

Click to collapse



it is not included. that is the version i have. and there is not messenger.
directmail, i had that issue before. thats right, but i upgraded to the version on the page and there was not messenger anymore. so, couldnt try anything else.

i guess they are trying to sell it to the ISP's 
im trying to find someone that actually made it work.
im talking about messenger, not hotmail or push hotmail
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=3398949#post3398949
somethind is weird. maybe it is about ISP's and countries
vodafone and movistar are announcing messenger in spain as a breakthorugh
dont know


----------



## directmail (Mar 1, 2009)

Joezhang said:


> The page that is linked to says that messenger is NOT included in the .cab?

Click to collapse





erkv said:


> it is not included. that is the version i have. and there is not messenger.
> directmail, i had that issue before. thats right, but i upgraded to the version on the page and there was not messenger anymore. so, couldnt try anything else

Click to collapse



Messenger is NOT included in Window Live that can be downloaded from Microsoft but there are versions around with messenger included. Try this version 10.6.0048.1500:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153387&d=1233692070

Credits to Da_G; post found here.

Just installed the latest version and seems to be working fine, but there is an advert tab in messenger, not that noticeable though.
Multiple sign ins are still not supported.


----------



## erkv (Mar 1, 2009)

directmail said:


> Messenger is NOT included in Window Live that can be downloaded from Microsoft but there are versions around with messenger included. Try this version 10.6.0048.1500:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153387&d=1233692070
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank YOU very much!
Good JOB! this is great! 
but... theres always a but.
i just tried it and results are very interesting. it seems a connection problem now, so it may be the ISP prob, 
Ill wait, because sometimes connection drops w my isp, but msn couldnt stablish connection. 
"Windows live no ha podido establecer una conexion de internet. Comprueba la configuracion de internet y asegurate de que tienes acceso a los servicios de datos que cubre tu plan de facturacion. Si necesitas ayuda, ponte en contacto con el proveedor de servicios moviles."
i guess i keep ontrying. 
Keep posting


----------



## erkv (Mar 1, 2009)

directmail said:


> Messenger is NOT included in Window Live that can be downloaded from Microsoft but there are versions around with messenger included. Try this version 10.6.0048.1500:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153387&d=1233692070
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THANKS AGAIN DIRECTMAIL
I finally made it possible with your help of course.
That was the perfect cab.
I guess I made something wrong during install. either disconnect mail before uninstall or install it in "on board" memory was the solution. dont know. but it worked flawlessly.
Thanks again.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 2, 2009)

It would be great to find ALL live messenger versions available on the forum on one thread!
Hope *leepriestenator* can update the first post and ask a Mod to make it sticky


----------



## mdsharpe (Mar 3, 2009)

directmail said:


> Messenger is NOT included in Window Live that can be downloaded from Microsoft but there are versions around with messenger included. Try this version 10.6.0048.1500:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153387&d=1233692070
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for posting this version. However, it has not solved the "Problem with the server" problem for me


----------



## kirkie (Mar 3, 2009)

I have this set up on my X1, however when I try to send a contact a message it says that it is unable to send. If I try to send a message to my phone nothing happens.

Anyone any ideas please?


----------



## xda2_haseeb (Mar 4, 2009)

directmail said:


> Messenger is NOT included in Window Live that can be downloaded from Microsoft but there are versions around with messenger included. Try this version 10.6.0048.1500:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153387&d=1233692070
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just like few of the other Windows Live Messenger on this thread, u install it, then u click on Messenger link and it wont start


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 4, 2009)

xda2_haseeb said:


> Just like few of the other Windows Live Messenger on this thread, u install it, then u click on Messenger link and it wont start

Click to collapse



Try the one included on this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=408881&highlight=messenger
Don´t remember the page

I have tested severals and this one works great!


----------



## xda2_haseeb (Mar 4, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Try the one included on this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=408881&highlight=messenger
> Don´t remember the page
> 
> I have tested severals and this one works great!

Click to collapse



But wouldnt tht messenger be for Universal??


----------



## directmail (Mar 4, 2009)

xda2_haseeb said:


> But wouldnt tht messenger be for Universal??

Click to collapse



If you have no previous version of Messenger installed on your phone, you have to install Windows Live 10.6.0034.0800 first (file is about 2MB big). Only after that, you can install any of the newer version of Windows Live. I assume the newer versions are just updates and don't have all the files in the cab file.


----------



## directmail (Mar 4, 2009)

mdsharpe said:


> Thanks for posting this version. However, it has not solved the "Problem with the server" problem for me

Click to collapse



Did you try to export your Live Contacts, delete all of them, and re-import them? That will fix the "Problem with the server" message that prevents you from signing in from messenger. Dunno where I found the fix, just Google it and follow the instructions. If that doesn't work, maybe its a connection problem? But usually, if Opera works then Windows Live should be as well.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 4, 2009)

xda2_haseeb said:


> But wouldnt tht messenger be for Universal??

Click to collapse



It works on any VGA device not only Universal



directmail said:


> If you have no previous version of Messenger installed on your phone, you have to install Windows Live 10.6.0034.0800 first (file is about 2MB big). Only after that, you can install any of the newer version of Windows Live. I assume the newer versions are just updates and don't have all the files in the cab file.

Click to collapse



At least on my experience you can install any version by first time with no problems, no only the one you mention.


----------



## directmail (Mar 4, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> At least on my experience you can install any version by first time with no problems, no only the one you mention.

Click to collapse



I tried several clean ROMs for my Polaris which didn't have Windows Live preinstalled. When installing any of the most recent versions I could open Windows Live but was never able to sign in and all the pictures were missing. Dunno why, but installing the old version first and then updating using the new Windows Live always seemed to work. So just assumed that the new versions had some files missing as their file size is smaller. Dunno if that is the case but this happened with several different clean ROMs, so maybe the cooks removed some files in the clean ROMs which are usually present in the ROM and luckily the old Windows Live cab files contain those files. Just guessing though.


----------



## xda2_haseeb (Mar 4, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> It works on any VGA device not only Universal
> 
> 
> 
> At least on my experience you can install any version by first time with no problems, no only the one you mention.

Click to collapse



Dear thts the problem Wizard is not VGA its QVGA and ur saying tht it can run on nay VGA device so it wont on Wizard


----------



## xda2_haseeb (Mar 4, 2009)

directmail said:


> If you have no previous version of Messenger installed on your phone, you have to install Windows Live 10.6.0034.0800 first (file is about 2MB big). Only after that, you can install any of the newer version of Windows Live. I assume the newer versions are just updates and don't have all the files in the cab file.

Click to collapse



Even Tried tht, no help


----------



## kirkie (Mar 4, 2009)

kirkie said:


> I have this set up on my X1, however when I try to send a contact a message it says that it is unable to send. If I try to send a message to my phone nothing happens.
> 
> Anyone any ideas please?

Click to collapse



Can anyone help re this please?


----------



## erkv (Mar 4, 2009)

xda2_haseeb said:


> Just like few of the other Windows Live Messenger on this thread, u install it, then u click on Messenger link and it wont start

Click to collapse



i had the same prob, i disconnect live mail. i uninstall old live mail and messenger, soft reset. be sure it is uninstall by watching the windows live in the rom "software install". then install the DG cab in the on board memory. soft reset again and should work.
hope can be helpful. i guess u already tried everything.
that cab worked for me after a couple of days.


----------



## erkv (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry,
Da_G cab
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=462249


----------



## tycoon2427 (Mar 5, 2009)

Im not sure if im just being really stupid or somthing but i cannot for the life of me work out how to get this to work! iv tried downloading and installing a couple of different versions of the above CAB files and yet none of them are working for me!

I have a HTC Touch Pro.  When i try to open messenger nothing happens! the windows live is hardly working aswel... 

PLEASE... can someone advise me on which is the best one to install on to my phone...

all i want is a little messenger!


----------



## xda2_haseeb (Mar 5, 2009)

erkv said:


> i had the same prob, i disconnect live mail. i uninstall old live mail and messenger, soft reset. be sure it is uninstall by watching the windows live in the rom "software install". then install the DG cab in the on board memory. soft reset again and should work.
> hope can be helpful. i guess u already tried everything.
> that cab worked for me after a couple of days.

Click to collapse



unfortunately i cant uninstall my old Live, you know why?? Because its built into the ROM..LOL...i guess it aint in my destiny no problem, can live without it 



tycoon2427 said:


> Im not sure if im just being really stupid or somthing but i cannot for the life of me work out how to get this to work! iv tried downloading and installing a couple of different versions of the above CAB files and yet none of them are working for me!
> 
> I have a HTC Touch Pro. When i try to open messenger nothing happens! the windows live is hardly working aswel...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you just need a little messenger then you should rather try Plaringo...its a multi platform messenger!  You can sign into AOL, ICQ, Gmail, Hotmail & Yahoo all at a same time from a single window.......and its free


----------



## ingisoft (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,

is it available in german language? Windows Live 10.6.0042.1900

greeting ingisoft


----------



## mdsharpe (Mar 25, 2009)

Running 10.6.0050.2700 now.
Found it in a blueangel extrom elsewhere on this forum.


----------



## xda2_haseeb (Mar 25, 2009)

mdsharpe said:


> Running 10.6.0050.2700 now.
> Found it in a blueangel extrom elsewhere on this forum.

Click to collapse



It'll be great if u share it  does its Messenger work??


----------



## Trakkiggio (Mar 28, 2009)

xda2_haseeb said:


> It'll be great if u share it  does its Messenger work??

Click to collapse



quote!  tell us where you found it!


----------



## onesolo (Mar 30, 2009)

mdsharpe said:


> Running 10.6.0050.2700 now.
> Found it in a blueangel extrom elsewhere on this forum.

Click to collapse



Link or STFU...
Why u even bother to post if you can't share it?!?? Nice time to be shut up... 
Hate guys like you, "I have the latest version, la la la..." but don't even share it... This community is all about share. If you don't know that meaning might as well leave it...


----------



## Pumpiron579 (Mar 30, 2009)

onesolo said:


> Link or STFU...
> Why u even bother to post if you can't share it?!?? Nice time to be shut up...
> Hate guys like you, "I have the latest version, la la la..." but don't even share it... This community is all about share. If you don't know that meaning might as well leave it...

Click to collapse



I just went to the Blue Angel Forum and found it. Downloaded the ext rom and here it is.


----------



## onesolo (Mar 30, 2009)

Is it also messenger or only live??


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 31, 2009)

onesolo said:


> Is it also messenger or only live??

Click to collapse



WLM = Widows Live Messenger


----------



## obsydian (Mar 31, 2009)

*10.6.0050.2700*

Same can't connect issue here with this version, all prior versions were removed with Safe Mode and then soft reset, still nothing


----------



## foaf (Apr 2, 2009)

I've just come from TechCrunch thinking v10.06.0046.0800 is the latest, and now there's v10.6.0050.2700.

I love this place


----------



## xda2_haseeb (Apr 2, 2009)

obsydian said:


> Same can't connect issue here with this version, all prior versions were removed with Safe Mode and then soft reset, still nothing

Click to collapse



Yep!! Same problem here


----------



## segadc (Apr 2, 2009)

Why wouldn't Microsoft have that version on their site?  Any changes from 10.6.0046.0800?


----------



## Electronic Punk (Apr 2, 2009)

segadc said:


> Why wouldn't Microsoft have that version on their site?  Any changes from 10.6.0046.0800?

Click to collapse



This press release says that a new version of Windows Live with mobile versions of Hotmail, Messenger, Contacts, Spaces and Search will be released at some point today:

http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2009/mar09/03-30CTIA09PR.mspx


----------



## artlan (Apr 2, 2009)

Electronic Punk said:


> This press release says that a new version of Windows Live with mobile versions of Hotmail, Messenger, Contacts, Spaces and Search will be released at some point today:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2009/mar09/03-30CTIA09PR.mspx

Click to collapse



The 10.06.0046.0800 version is the one that was released today. Prior to today it was 10.06.0042.0800.

Also, in the last 3 versions I've run (10.06.0042.0800, 10.06.0048.1500, and now 10.06.0050.2700) each time I soft reset my Touch Pro, I have to re-enter my password the first time Live connects to anything even though I have "Save Password" checked. After the 1st time, it stays logged in however. Any one else having this happen?

I only ask because this didn't happen back on my Mogul with version 10.06.0034.0800. Not a huge problem, just a minor annoyance


----------



## segadc (Apr 2, 2009)

I think the version I downloaded is the one they are talking about.  But then again I didn't see spaces added (even though it said it did).  Well the Microsoft conference @ CTIA will start in 15 minutes.  I will have to watch it on my phone via Skyfire.  Gotta love it!


----------



## Electronic Punk (Apr 2, 2009)

I downloaded the version that was there when I made my post and the latest files in there were modified back in October 08 so I am hoping for something more 

I would really love to see it working with the new messenger back end where you can be signed in multiple places, but I suspect my phone going off everytime I recieve IMs while at home would drive me nuts!

Still using 10.6.0042.1900 here


----------



## Electronic Punk (Apr 2, 2009)

artlan said:


> The 10.06.0046.0800 version is the one that was released today. Prior to today it was 10.06.0042.0800.
> 
> Also, in the last 3 versions I've run (10.06.0042.0800, 10.06.0048.1500, and now 10.06.0050.2700) each time I soft reset my Touch Pro, I have to re-enter my password the first time Live connects to anything even though I have "Save Password" checked. After the 1st time, it stays logged in however. Any one else having this happen?
> 
> I only ask because this didn't happen back on my Mogul with version 10.06.0034.0800. Not a huge problem, just a minor annoyance

Click to collapse



Ah ok, installing that one now then see what it does 
Not actually had to install any of these yet as my stock rom included working versions anyway.


----------



## DrPizza (Apr 2, 2009)

Electronic Punk said:


> I would really love to see it working with the new messenger back end where you can be signed in multiple places

Click to collapse



That's what I was hoping for.

I was sorely disappointed.

This new version seems to add basically nothing noticeable.  I am hugely disappointed.

Edit: oh wait, it looks like installation has failed anyway.  Maybe they have fixed it.  If I can figure out how to make it install.


----------



## DrPizza (Apr 2, 2009)

DrPizza said:


> That's what I was hoping for.
> 
> I was sorely disappointed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK it's installed now and... still ****.  What a pointless bloody update.


----------



## martyras (Apr 2, 2009)

Installed successfully the Greek version (408 ) on htc touch but the interface defaulted to English. At the About screen it states that English-Greek languages are installed.

Any registry trick/hack to change default language?


----------



## Brendo (Apr 2, 2009)

*v10.06.0046.0800 (Release Notes)*
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...EA55E8E5EDE2/WindowsLive_0409.PPC2005_arm.cab


----------



## segadc (Apr 2, 2009)

Guess what?  We finally do not have to click on messenger to start Windows Live Push Mail!  After a reset you would usually have to do that. But now my phone immediately dials a connection to receive mail.  Now my next test is to see if I can be logged in Messenger on another device and still get emails.


----------



## Electronic Punk (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, a very unexciting update. I will call it progress though - not only do we have a new build for everyone to play with but also release notes.

I hope they keep this up and keep it in line with future messenger updates.


----------



## mdsharpe (Apr 3, 2009)

I still get "Problem with the server" when I try to log in to Messenger.

Lame.


----------



## jewels27 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi I have a HTC Touch Pro with Windows 6.1 I cant seem to get any of the installs to work, it seems to be installed but when I click on "sign in to Windows Live" it doesnt do anything , I'm installing it on the device...any ideas?


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 3, 2009)

It would be great to have an organizaed thread about all messenger versions available, like this when started but seems nobody is updating
Hope someone can jump and do it!
Like the Opera versions thread!

Good day to all,

p.d found this thread regarding conectivity problems on messenger

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2813000&postcount=1


----------



## vigin (Apr 4, 2009)

> 4) The Windows Live versions posted here, give you the option to either copy your MSN contacts to the phonebook or not. If you chose to copy your MSN contacts to the phonebook during installation and then later decided you wanted to remove them from the phonebook... whatever you do, DO NOT DELETE YOUR MSN CONTACTS FROM THE PHONEBOOK. This will result in you loosing all your MSN contacts completely (from the MSN Server). The safe way to remove MSN contacts from your phonebook it to go to *Windows Live -> Menu -> Options -> Sync Options -> Uncheck "Store Windows Live Contacts in your mobile phone's Contact List"*

Click to collapse



wish I've read this before....


----------



## haidaica (Apr 7, 2009)

i am using 02 Exec with win6.1 OS, i try to install windows live 10.6.0034.080 version. after install successfully i cant use
how can i do?


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 7, 2009)

haidaica said:


> i am using 02 Exec with win6.1 OS, i try to install windows live 10.6.0034.080 version. after install successfully i cant use
> how can i do?

Click to collapse



Welcome to the forum

On this link (dont remember the page) you can find a version working perfect on Uni:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=408881&highlight=live+messenger

You have to read a lot, but If not found let me know and perhaps can send it to you

Good luck and don´t forget to vote!


----------



## sebr1ng (Apr 7, 2009)

Any news on MPOP version?


----------



## segadc (Apr 7, 2009)

Another new feature (well compared to old one I got) is it will turn off as it arrives if the bat is really low.


----------



## angusc (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is a link to the latest version as of April 2009: http://mobile.microsoft.com/live/en-us/mobile/default.mspx


----------



## KamaL (Apr 14, 2009)

I have been trying to install windows live to my Trinity, but I keep getting:



> "Windows Live..." cannot be installed
> To try installing again to a different location, choose a location:
> device
> storage card

Click to collapse



I tried everything but I keep getting the same error

I tried 2 different versions in this thread but I keep getting the same error.


----------



## owziee (Apr 20, 2009)

Posted in the wrong place, please delete...


----------



## DAG425 (Apr 21, 2009)

just a question that has nothing to do with the thread(although i really appreciate all the info and work on WLM)... what menu program are you using??? i have quickmenu but it does not allow me to create my own folders as it seems you are able to... I would really appreciate the info and if you could tell me if the program you are using would be compatible on the kaiser.... Thanx...


----------



## foxuniform (Apr 21, 2009)

*Telstra-branded WLM online contact sound*

I recently bought a Telstra-branded i-Mate JASJAM, and if my memory serves me right, just before I flashed it with a custom ROM, I realized that the pre-installed WLM app came with a feature I hadn't previously seen - a provision that shows up in sounds/notifications which allows you to set a sound when a contact comes online. Anyone else have a version with this out there? I will have to see if I can get the version details, but if someone on the forum with more experience can extract this from such a ROM that'd be great for trying! I am going to try to figure out how to extract it myself and post it, when I learn how, and work-and-time-permitting.


----------



## losblancos (May 3, 2009)

I am unable to start any conversation in Windows Live Messenger. I can see my contact list, add contacts, block people, but when I send a message, I get an error saying Unable to start a conversation with....The following message could not be delivered to...try again. I tried sending myself a message from another account (from PC) and it was never received.

What is happening?


----------



## jacortijo (May 18, 2009)

*I cannot find the icon*

Hi,

I installed it in my device but I cannot find the icon in the program folder. Could someone tell me how to create the shortcut manually?

thanks a lot
Jose


----------



## jacortijo (May 18, 2009)

*problem solved*

I install the second .cab (fixed) and the icon finally appeared
cheers!
jose


----------



## netcat (May 27, 2009)

*Have a  question !!!*

Good morning every budy ,

I have a question , i have HTC cruise and i use the origianl version of msn IN MW6.1  it work correctly yhe question is can i save my historique conversation in my card memory ??? 

thank you and have a nice day


----------



## Sjaakiej (May 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I've installed the Windows Live 10.6.0034.0800 (Fixed) on my HTC Touch Pro, with EnergyROM 3.0 Phoenix.

But i can't login, anyone who can help me? or someone with te same problem?

Thnx.


----------



## tursoke (May 30, 2009)

Sjaakiej said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've installed the Windows Live 10.6.0034.0800 (Fixed) on my HTC Touch Pro, with EnergyROM 3.0 Phoenix.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same phone and ROM as you do, and the same problem. I'll try to play around with it a bit to see if I get it working or not. I can't even type in my account info anywhere, only options seem to be "sign in" and couple useless options-menu entries.


----------



## tursoke (May 31, 2009)

Sjaakiej said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've installed the Windows Live 10.6.0034.0800 (Fixed) on my HTC Touch Pro, with EnergyROM 3.0 Phoenix.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ok, managed to find a working version. None of the cabs in this thread worked directly with me either, but this one, made by maja, works like a charm. The cab can be found in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=443812


----------



## orb3000 (May 31, 2009)

*OP or Mods, can update first post please?*

This version also works perfect
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2600648&postcount=536

It woul be nice that the OP or any kind Mod can update first post so we can have all versions in one place!


----------



## Sjaakiej (May 31, 2009)

tursoke said:


> Ok, managed to find a working version. None of the cabs in this thread worked directly with me either, but this one, made by maja, works like a charm. The cab can be found in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=443812

Click to collapse



He,

Thnx for sharing. It works immediately. Good Job!.


----------



## materijalmen (Jun 2, 2009)

This stuff doesnt work at me. i installed duttys version but nothing...in my phone i went to windows folder, and copied the .ink file to the starmenu/programs folder..anyway, when in windows folder i click on .exe file, it even doesnt start...
so whats the hell is now this??


----------



## netcat (Jun 4, 2009)

good mornig , 

can you tel me it is possible to save msn historique conversation in HTC 

thanks


----------



## x86 (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks, using it on my blueangel.


----------



## Dias1 (Jun 29, 2009)

My X900 with beta win 9.5 was windows live 10.6.0053.0500 installed


----------



## m1key (Jul 5, 2009)

which msn allows simulatenous live a/c's open so its online on comp and mobile?


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

As far as I know there is no version for mobile that supports multiple sesions


----------



## xda2_haseeb (Jul 5, 2009)

m1key said:


> which msn allows simulatenous live a/c's open so its online on comp and mobile?

Click to collapse



Welcome!! and yes i searched for this too and didnt find any such version so ull have to wait until one like tht is released


----------



## exs (Jul 22, 2009)

*You can get Windows Live Messenger through Microsoft*

via this Site you'll get 10.6.0053.1000
http://mobile.microsoft.com/live/en-us/mobile/default.mspx?WT.mc_ID=WAP2


----------



## ccoutts (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,

How do you tell Windows Live which internet connection to use by default? I want it to use wifi if I've manually activated a wifi connection, or GPRS/3G if not. I had this working on my old HTC, but my new one ALWAYS initiates a data connection when checking email, even if I have a wifi internet connection already open.

Opera and other internety apps use the wifi, but not Windows Live. Is it a bug? Anyone else finding this?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## lanii941 (Aug 15, 2009)

*MOD EDIT: Unnecessary Full quote removed.*

hey i have HP HX 4700 dont work pls help


----------



## Andre GQ (Aug 16, 2009)

m1key said:


> which msn allows simulatenous live a/c's open so its online on comp and mobile?

Click to collapse



The one in Gonzo's 6.1 for the Vox works simultaneously with the one the pc. It shows as signed in to multiple places. I have asked what version is it but with no reply.


----------



## juicemane (Aug 26, 2009)

mine wont install cuz it doesnt have enough permission
what do I do


----------



## sebr1ng (Aug 26, 2009)

Andre GQ said:


> The one in Gonzo's 6.1 for the Vox works simultaneously with the one the pc. It shows as signed in to multiple places. I have asked what version is it but with no reply.

Click to collapse



If you ever find out (or anyone else for that matter) please let us know here. Would be very useful info


----------



## WingZer0n (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a problem the other day i logoff my messenger from my HD, now I cannot login back...its greyed out! This never happened before as I normally switch accounts on my messenger. 

Running on Blackstone with the default messenger.

Anyone can help?


----------



## orcunece (Aug 28, 2009)

juicemane said:


> mine wont install cuz it doesnt have enough permission
> what do I do

Click to collapse



Same here. What should we do?


----------



## leepriestenator (Aug 28, 2009)

Guys,

To put it mildly, i've been out for a while.

I'd like to update the first post with the last 4 latest WORKING versions.

Can any one of you list it here with the version number along with a link, so I can update the first post.

Would appreciate a PM... i'm very forgetful. Sorry


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Great idea!!*

Thas is a great idea my friend!
As this thread have been very helpfull.
I´ll see if I can help you on this!!
And perhaps later we can ask for a sticky

Cheers,


----------



## Viperv10 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Version: 10.6.0053.1000*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...A434068971F0&displaylang=en#AffinityDownloads

Quick Details
File Name: WindowsLive_0409.PPC2005_arm.cab 
Version: 10.6.0053.1000 
Date Published: 6/24/2009 
Language: English 
Download Size: 2.9 MB - 80.4 MB*


----------



## freaknormel (Sep 18, 2009)

Is there any solution to  accept files automatically. so that i dont have to push on ACCEPT continously .


This is possible with Windows live messenger on the  destkop by using Messenger Plus. I wonder if it is also possible on Windows mobile ?


Any ideas - suggestions ?


----------



## zooster (Sep 20, 2009)

It's strange that it doesn't support nudges... it's possible to receive them, not possible to send any!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 1, 2009)

So my friend leepriestenator
What´s up here?

Any news on the updating?

Let us know how to help you
Cheers,


----------



## dz1 (Oct 19, 2009)

hey guys i was able to install this with success thnx. But is there a way to stay signed in every time my phone goes to stand by(screen turns off) it disconnects. Is there a way off staying logged in with the screen off in stand by.


----------



## liverpoolatnight (Nov 2, 2009)

Viperv10 said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...56-4B0B-4E9C-AB38-7C19F55DF5D3&displaylang=en

Click to collapse



Cheers mate, Followed your link nicely  

"File Name: WindowsLive_0409.PPC2005_arm.cab
Version: 10.7.0057.0801
Date Published: 17/09/2009
Language: English
Download Size: 1.7 MB - 2.3 MB"

Direct links!
Download English (Pro) For Touch Phones - http://download.microsoft.com/downl...75EAA3275C06/WindowsLive_0409.PPC2005_arm.cab

Download English (Standard) For Non-Touch Phones - http://download.microsoft.com/downl...C99A974587/WindowsLive_0409.SFONE2005_arm.cab

*
But* what it dont get is why has it gone down to 2.3MB, When your post was 80.4 MB  

Update:
Installed no problem but asked me to restart my htc touch dual and im running windows mobile 6.1 Radio:2.09.405.1 but there is no windows live thing there but whos care it was a load of crap anyway


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks guys.

FIRST POST UPDATED!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 7, 2009)

leepriestenator said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> FIRST POST UPDATED!

Click to collapse



Thanks Buddy!


----------



## p-de-geus (Nov 8, 2009)

I have version 10.6.0034.0800 in my standard HTC rom on my Kaiser.

Is there any significant change wich makes it worth it installing the new version?


----------



## leepriestenator (Nov 9, 2009)

Honestly, don't bother. I was telling ORB the same thing yesterday. Since day 1 (well maybe day 500 ), there hasn' been any noticeable change at all. If you just like having the latest version, then you can get it here, if not, then stick with what you already have.

Cheers


----------



## oldstones (Nov 14, 2009)

*mobile messenger*

will this version allow me the same functions as the one i use on my pc


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 14, 2009)

oldstones said:


> will this version allow me the same functions as the one i use on my pc

Click to collapse



Welcome to forums

Not any mobile messenger will allow you the same functions as in a pc but the basic communication can be done easily


----------



## DaNuker (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi, this is a silly question, but is it possible to copy and paste text in the new Messenger Live 10.7? It seems to only support pasting text into the text field but not copying out from it or from the conversation text.


----------



## Shimpuu (Nov 23, 2009)

*WLM 10.9 Marketplace*

Hello Guys!

I hope, anybody can help me. My device is a Xperia X1 with R3A Stock ROM and I use WLM 10.9 downloaded over Windows Marketplace. So today, i have noticed that if I close WLM to background than my conversation will be closed to. The WLM is in background avaible but all conversation closed. This was the first time I noticed this problem, because I use wlm every day and the other days the wlm runs regular.

Have anybody a solution? 

Thanks and sorry for my english!


----------



## ymmot (Nov 27, 2009)

excuse me pls..but i just bought the hd2 and was deeply dissapointed when i first noticed that messenger only runs in the gprs network and not wifi...is there any way to bypass this so i can use msn in wifi to? or am i doomed to pay for gprs signal forever...i dont want to use other messenger programs because its preinstalled on the phone


----------



## kocsonya (Nov 28, 2009)

*Windows Live - Messenger 10.9*

I need some help!

I downloaded the new Windows Live via Marketplace to my i900 Omnia.
It went well, I softreseted as asked, but after that the Messenger wont start.
I tried several times but it doesn't.
Than I uninstalled the new version but the old one won't start too.
So I have an Omnia with Windows Live but without Messenger.
Somebody could help me to fix this problem?

Thx

KocsonyA

ps: I'm from Hungary so my English not so perfect but I hope you are understand my problem.


----------



## alexloz (Dec 4, 2009)

*installation unsuccessful - not digitally signed*

hello, i try to install on my lg incite, wm6.1 , my old version WindowsLive10.6.0034.0800(Fixed).cab works good, but this version give me an error: Installation unsuccessful. the program or setting cannot be installed because it is not digitally signed with a trusted certificate.
i did this steps with the same result:
-install default_signed_disablesecurity.cab
-install sdkcerts.cab
-install Cert_SPCS.cab
-change registry HKLC->security->policies.... to 1

soft reset on each try, but nothing  

any ideas?

thanks a lot!


----------



## alexloz (Dec 4, 2009)

alexloz said:


> hello, i try to install on my lg incite, wm6.1 , my old version WindowsLive10.6.0034.0800(Fixed).cab works good, but this version give me an error: Installation unsuccessful. the program or setting cannot be installed because it is not digitally signed with a trusted certificate.
> i did this steps with the same result:
> -install default_signed_disablesecurity.cab
> -install sdkcerts.cab
> ...

Click to collapse


 Eh, i found the solution to my problem.
i send the cab file using BT to my phone, looks likesomething in the file was wrong, i delete the file and copied this using the USB connection, then can run the cab without any errors.
sucessful installation.
bye


----------



## ilias4780 (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks buddy


----------



## Shrewd (Dec 24, 2009)

Great I'll have to use old messengers from this thread...

I've a Qtek G100 Windows mobile 5.0 and I can't Upgrade or do anything...
the new msn says It cannot be installed. In the setup.xml of the cab :
<parm name="OSVersionMin" value="5.2" />

Why is this version is so special?


----------



## Hassan99 (Jan 2, 2010)

has someone the version 11?
released on 29th december?

i canot install it!
If i install it over the marketplace only version 10.7 will be installed


----------



## paperclip69 (Jan 2, 2010)

hi i installed the 10.7 on a jade running the spacejam rom, it installed fine but when you go to sign in you enter the email and password you get the spinning dots like it's going to sign in and then the app just closes, does anyone have any idea what could cause this?

cheers

Tom


----------



## aussiebum (Jan 4, 2010)

paperclip69 said:


> hi i installed the 10.7 on a jade running the spacejam rom, it installed fine but when you go to sign in you enter the email and password you get the spinning dots like it's going to sign in and then the app just closes, does anyone have any idea what could cause this?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Tom

Click to collapse



There's a 10.7.0060 version just released on Marketplace on 30/12/09 that doesn't have that issue.  Wasn't able to grab a cab of it though (wasn't fast enough when it was downloading to temp -_-).  Someone wanna try?

EDIT: hoho, managed to get it!  Here it is


----------



## paperclip69 (Jan 6, 2010)

it's still crashing when trying to sign in, any other idea's?


----------



## raymond137 (Jan 9, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to use this messenger using my wifi connection?


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome to forums
Just sign in same way as if you were in your laptop!


----------



## leepriestenator (Jan 11, 2010)

*LATEST VERSION - Check the 1st post.*

*CLICK HERE*
*Information*
Version: 10.7.0061.0500
Date Published: 1/8/2010 (Jan 8th 2010)
Language: English

There are 2 files available at the download site. Please note that* WindowsLive_0409.PPC2005_arm.cab* is English-only.


----------



## onesolo (Jan 11, 2010)

Many thkx for the updated version!!!


----------



## zooster (Jan 11, 2010)

Still no nudges nor audio or video conversation?


----------



## hsmcd (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice release!! Now it's much finger friendly, and added Bing search bar with complete integration of Windows Live Home and lots more. 

Great job


----------



## jez83uk (Jan 12, 2010)

Still no signing in to two places at once.


----------



## onesolo (Jan 12, 2010)

jez83uk said:


> Still no signing in to two places at once.

Click to collapse



Yeah, bad mojo for the mobile version...


----------



## freaknormel (Jan 16, 2010)

I can miss this multiple sign in future, and also audio, but i cant copy paste text !!!  actually i cant select ( highlight the text ) im ysing touch pro2
is someone else experiencing same problem ?> please help me with this !!!


----------



## kan78 (Jan 20, 2010)

hi boys n girls, can anybody help to solve another trouble:
problem is: I like use WWE ROM, but i russian speak (mmm, sorry for my english) so when i try to send new or replay any e-mail from Windows Live (aka IMAP4) all Russian letters look like " ?????? ?? ???? ? " 
POP3 (without WinLiv all works well) but i need sync folders.
Pls help.


----------



## DaNuker (Jan 22, 2010)

The new Messenger doesn't allow you to copy and paste text FROM the conversation or the text box, but you can paste text into it. 

Kinda sucks when my friends send me a link to check out in MSN. I recall the old version based on my stock ROM was able to do it.



freaknormel said:


> I can miss this multiple sign in future, and also audio, but i cant copy paste text !!!  actually i cant select ( highlight the text ) im ysing touch pro2
> is someone else experiencing same problem ?> please help me with this !!!

Click to collapse


----------



## Habib Molaska (Jan 23, 2010)

The question is: How do you get messenger mobile to always stay connected and alive even when the phone is in standby mode? This question has once been asked before in this thread, although never answered and I'm surprised it isn't discussed vividly. Surely I can't be the only one with this problem? A google search of the site xda-developers.com shows that the question is indeed put forth by a lot of people all over the place in different threads, but just never answered. Here's a great quote from the author I said had asked the question earlier in this thread:

"It seems like messenger is trying to connect before the H (HSDPA) icon appears. If the icon is there already (after using Opera) it seems to work."

And here's a little more lengthier description of the problem as I have it:

My device is a HTC Touch Pro2 running Windows Mobile 6.5, the rom it got shipped with.

The case is that I will launch a new business site in just a few weeks whos customers are for the biggest part young intellectuals more often than seldomly really integrated with the modern IT-development. Hence I've always wanted to add the Windows Live messenger plugin to the site so that our customers can have a live chat completly anonymously without having their IP traced and logged which is the case for the markets paid services. Furthermore, the msn live plugin is completly ad free and doesn't cost a penny. The paid services out there that other corporations use for their live chat often comes with an URL to the host even though the customer are paying for their live chat module. The most important part though, is that I can bring with me Windows Live Messenger in the mobile wherever I go which for the most part is a complex and not even that usual solution in the paid service segment. I think you can understand my problem now =) I'm just desperate to have my live messenger in the phone ALWAYS and ALWAYS stay connected, even in standby mode.

For an example of the plugin I'm refering too have a look at my personal website which use this plugin already:

martinandersson.com

A little more specific information describing what really happens with my device:

Windows Live version: 10.7.0061.0500.2000. Language: Swedish (Also the language of my OS).

I am running the client non-exclusivly. It always stays in the taskbar and never quit on me unlike what happens to some programs that stay open running in the background for a longer period of time. In that way, it works great.

The main Windows Live window's (which are displayed and runned as a seperate program) options/settings are set to sync my e-mail although the frequency are set to "manual" and the other options below this drop box are for some reason greyed out. I guess this has to be interpreted as if live doesn't sync my mail at all, which I like being that I do not have an hotmail account or need this feature in any way.

The status of my phone always always show two small 3G icons (one just '3G' and one '3G' above a meter) and if I click in this field I see a ticking clock which shows that it is indeed connected to internet ever since my phone's last reboot. This has never been in any other way. Still, I did download the DiamondTweak and enabled the "internet always on" feature, but again, I do not think that really was the issue and from what I can tell, the DiamondTweak just hasn't made any difference at all.

One detail of great importance is this; Whenever I browse the internet, update my RSS feeds or switch to the messenger contact list window through the taskbar, the 3G symbols changes to display an H. That tells me that this "H" must be displayed for the phone to have a "real" internet connection? Could this be the trick, one has to find a fix to always have the H show? If that would be the case, I just can't understand why the phone says it is indeed connected to the internet when there's just a 3G-symbol in the status. Anyways..

Even though the messenger dies completly and just as what this threads owner wrote, shows a "wireless connection lost" message when I swich to its contact list window, it sometimes linger in its life span for quite a while. The thing is that it just doesn't get the message instantly. The phone can be in standby mode (really haven't figured that thing out, everybody keeps saying "standby" mode but for what I can tell all that happens is that the display goes of) for sure, and then I write myself a message through the live chat plugin on my site but it takes about 6 to 10 minutes for the phone to give a sound and notice me of this message. Now if this had been a business site you can just imagine how many customers I would have lost during that time. And again, for the most part the live messenger doesn't stay alive for that long, the sites plugin goes offline and then if I turn the phone's display on and access the live messenger it says that the wireless connection has been lost and reconnects.

Moreover, it never gets my plugin to go back online either. For that part to happen, I have to first get online with a desktop client and then again login with my phone. For if I stay online with the desktop client, the phone's client is indeed alive, but won't receive any messages. I have to reconnect with my phone so that my desktop client gets thrown out. But of course, is just a matter of time before my live chat module and my phone's client gets offline and I have to do everything over again. The really annoying part is that the phone's client dies a long time before the site's plugin catch up and goes offline. Hence I might loose a lot of customers who think they are chatting with me but never get a reply.

Given the description above, I think the problem really is that live messenger doesn't ping or talk with its server that often, IF the phone is in standby mode. If it isn't, if the display is turned on, I recieve my messages instantly and everything works just fine (really haven't tested this opinion either, as for now I haven't experienced any problems if I leave the display on). Sure there must be an easy fix for this problem, a small edit to be done in a config file somewhere?

All help and all problem experience is much appreciated.


----------



## freaknormel (Jan 24, 2010)

DaNuker said:


> The new Messenger doesn't allow you to copy and paste text FROM the conversation or the text box, but you can paste text into it.
> 
> Kinda sucks when my friends send me a link to check out in MSN. I recall the old version based on my stock ROM was able to do it.

Click to collapse




AM i the only one with this problem ? 
I will donate 20 USD for the one who solves this problem


----------



## CommanderThor (Jan 24, 2010)

@Habib Molaska

I have 24/7 Live Messenger connection and i never experiance your problems on my xperia X1... As far as i know screen turning off is all that happens in standby, nothing else, so it shouldn't change anything at all. I don'tAs for that H icon it just means HSHPS- faster transfer more power hungry. It turns off and on all the time. But i have GPRS instead of 3G, couse of battery life. 2 days with 2G and 1 day with 3G, when i have 24/7 MSN connection


I do have something else against MS client, no clicking on Links, it would be rly useful. maybe WM7 brings some better stuff


----------



## yunchikan (Jan 24, 2010)

i cant sign in on my first sync with windows live.
but i am thinking it is a problem with the custom rom im using. 
it seems that it only works if i do the first sync with wifi
and since i already had my hotmail acc linked to my phone before i installed this new windows live verison.
i am wondering if anyone know how to completely unlink my windows live acc with my phone so i can redo the initial sync?


----------



## Habib Molaska (Jan 24, 2010)

@CommanderThor

I'll be damn. Did you order your windows live messenger from your operator or anything like that? It never dies on you? You get your messages instantly even if the display has been of for like several hours?

I have a conspiracy theory, that it might be my operator who closes the messenger port or something like that being that instant messaging will make them miss out on sms-profits. I've actually mailed my operator about it and are waiting for a reply.


----------



## CommanderThor (Jan 24, 2010)

@Habib Molaska Hm maybe operator is guilty yes. I nver installed Live Messenger myself just used what's there and tried like 30 roms, never a problem. But even if your operator closed connection after some time, Live Messenger would just reestablish a new one.

Aparently your operator closes/delays connection in some strange way, and makes your mobile device think it still has the connection. Try it in WIFI, i think it will work there, if so, not a MSN problem.


----------



## Habib Molaska (Jan 25, 2010)

@CommanderThor

Nice thought, to try running msn on a wifi connection. I'll try that a little bit later today and report back. Anyway, I think I have kinda solved half the problem. The thing is I launched the windows live application too, so that I had 2 programs running in the taskbar. One being the client with my contact list and just one page of options, the other on being live's main window with its sync options and all that. Anyway, so I had this latter app running in the background too and set it sync options to "always on, download as e-mails arrive". Now what happens is that after a while.. I get logged out due to INACTIVITY! It's true, now when I turn my diisplay back on to see what's up live messenger doesn't say it has lost its wireless connection but says instead that I have been logout due to inactivity from my part! lol, what's up with that?


----------



## Habib Molaska (Jan 25, 2010)

Updates.

I've tried everything in my power, nothing really works. I've made progress though. If I leave live messenger's both application windows open and running in the background, and I set live to sync my e-mails as items arrive, althought I do not have an e-mail setup in live, the client manage to stay alive. For a certain amount of time. Because then I get a new message.. something about I've been "idle for too long" and have thus been "loged out"? It's like live messenger doesn't want me to be happy. What now? For once I managed to solve that "no wireless network available" problem but now messenger doesn't wanna stay alive even though it's possible when live tries to sync all the time!?


----------



## CommanderThor (Jan 25, 2010)

Maybe try downloading live messenger application from Marketplace, there is one version, that was added only recently. 

And if you don't have Wifi to try, try connection mobile phone to computer and use computers internet connection instead.


----------



## atomiq (Jan 25, 2010)

this is the worst app to use windows live messenger
it freezes up my task bar or sometimes the whole phone

I DON NOT RECOMEND THIS

let's wait for a decent version..

for now we should all use palringo app

thanks.


----------



## Habib Molaska (Jan 26, 2010)

It worked flawlessly through an activesync connection. I tried 30 minutes and it was all ok. I'll try a little bit later today a couple of hours and see how it goes. But for now I have to assume it workes and that somehow it is my phone's data connection that are screwed? But internet is always on according to the phone itself..!

Edit: I might add that I did indeed download the latest version of today, directly from microsofts site AND I made sure to download the english version too. But that didn't make any difference.

Edit #2: I can have the data connection linger for a while by enabling different sync options, for instance live's sync feature. And also set my ordinary outlook mobile mail to sync every five minutes. But doing this makes the messenger sign me out by itself. It will show a message something like: "You have been inactive for too long, so messenger signed you out." Now that's spooky.


----------



## CommanderThor (Jan 26, 2010)

@atomiq
Well for me it is different i find Live Messenger the only MSN program, that works nice.

For example it is the only one i know, that send new messege alert ONLY when you are not inside the app itself. Others like fring send new messege alert even while chating! unaceptable.

Maybe soundy funny, but that alone is the reason i don't want to go to Anroid, i found tha Live Messenger for Windows Mobile or for Nokia is the only program that does that, i CAN NOT have phone ringing while i chat omg...

Maybe Paralingo does this? Couse i never heard of it before...


@Habib Molaska, maybe you should try another program for MSN, like Fring to see if it disconetcs you there also. But still i don't understand why you have this problem...
Maybe somehow connected to me Remote Desktop problem? It disconetcs me after abaut 15 second, randomly actualy... I just hate that! It's such a nice remote desktop app. I rly hope WM7 will brong a looot of improvement for this apps.


----------



## qtek_metanol (Jan 26, 2010)

freaknormel said:


> AM i the only one with this problem ?
> I will donate 20 USD for the one who solves this problem

Click to collapse



Hi, you are no the only one with that problem, formers WLM versions were available to support the option "Copy & Paste" from the Dialog-Windows, but 	sadly Microsoft did not support this property anymore, the same happens when you receive inks over WLM, they are not active linked to the available browser.

A new WLM Version (11.1) can be downloaded from MARKTPLACE:

http://marketplace.windowsphone.com...7d2-59e0-44a5-8f4a-a7577d4982b1&wa=wsignin1.0

greetings
Metanol


----------



## Habib Molaska (Jan 27, 2010)

Well that isn't 11.1. Windows Marketplace says it is, but not the application. The application says it's 10.7. Have a look at the attached ScreenShot27.jpg.

Either way, just gave Agile a try, as did I Beejive. The latter are having the same issues as 99 % of all the IM clients out there; it cannot accept messages sent from strangers or from my website plugin. Thus making the applications useless to me. Agile could do just that on the other hand, but had the same connection issues live messenger displayed so I really didn't win anything by using it. It looked aweful too.

Either way, I've been doing some trial and error reasarch on this thing and I can only come to one conclusion. Live messenger mobile keeps droping my connection, even if I have the phone connected through Wi-Fi or activesync. For the most part, I get a message saying "The wireless network is not available right now. Messenger is trying to re-establish a connection". Have a look at the attached ScreenShot38.jpg. Once and only once, did I manage to get a really strange message that said something about me being thrown out because I had been inactive for too long!? Either way, I haven't managed to reproduce this message.

The messenger seems to stay alive for 1 to 29 minutes (at least for the most part), but 30 minutes or more and it's completly dead. I have set my ordinary outlook mobile to send/recieve items each and every fifth minute. My facebook linked contacts are getting updated by the phone once every second hour. The weather data are being synced every hour. And last but not least; Windows Live itself is set to sync my e-mail as "items arrive" (have a look at screenshot 25 and 26). However, in the live main window I more often then seldom see the message that "synchronization failed". It could be due to the fact that I don't have an hotmail account at all so I just don't bother about it that much (see screenshoot 29!).

I have sent HTC and Microsoft e-mails and are currently waiting for their reply. I also called my operator multiple times but even when I got hold of a male he couldn't give me any answers. One strange thing though and what I'm about to go out and try even more is that I got live messenger to stay alive and recieve an instant message even after 30 minutes when I had all three live windows open and running in the background (the third window: ScreenShot4.jpg and ScreenShot33.jpg). But then again, I've managed to recieve an instant message when the phone was connected to the PC through the USB cable before and draw a wrong conclusion. As it showed, one time of success is more likely nothing than a lucky shoot. I'm haunted by these issues whatever I do.

Dear reader, even if you do not have any problems that you know of, please reply with your insights and thoughts. It could be that you're just not aware of your problem. Sometimes when I turn my display on too see wtzup I notice that live messenger is "updating the contact list" (ScreenShot7.jpg), and then shortly thereafter I recieve a hole lot of messages when it's done. Now that tells me that messenger was indeed dead untill I had a look!

It is also of vital importance to me to know if you're for instance running the HDSPA feature of the phone disabled or any other setting that might do the trick. Also, the very most important thing for me, is to have a complete review of any HTC Touch Pro2 user out there, who are successfully or unsuccessfully using their live messenger software. Am I really the only one on this planet!?

One more thing on my mind is that live messenger seems to work flawlessly whenever that "H" is displayed in the notification area. Whenever there's a "3G" I have issues. So, how to set the phone to only use that H-thingy?

And one more thing, I even flashed my rom to the latest EnergyROM. You guessed it. Didn't help!


----------



## CommanderThor (Jan 27, 2010)

H icen is supposed to show only when a lot of date is passing thrue. Couse it uses too much battery to be always connected with HSDPA. I always turn HSDPA off for more battery anyway, if i do use 3G at all.


----------



## Habib Molaska (Jan 27, 2010)

If you "use 3G at all", what else would you use? How can I change these settings and what ought to be my preferred choice?


----------



## CommanderThor (Jan 27, 2010)

As i said before, cause of battery i go to 2G mode(GSM) With that battery last almost twice as long compared to 3G. The downside is slover download speed and the fack that when you get a call or SMS, data connection is broken. But for me Live Messenger reconnects the second i finish my phone call, or with SMS it just stays signed in.

I turn 3G only temporary when i watch youtube or i know i will be browsing a lot.


----------



## Habib Molaska (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, well the battery isn't really much of an issue to me. If I have too I'll just buy another one for spare.


----------



## yunchikan (Jan 28, 2010)

does the newer version now supports offline messages??


----------



## Habib Molaska (Jan 29, 2010)

Not that I can tell. It doesn't even have timestamps.


----------



## Habib Molaska (Jan 30, 2010)

*The story continues.*

This is the continued saga of how I'm fighting desperatly to achive the ultimate goal: How to live chat with my customers on  my site, directly on my mobile phone AND manage to make it stay alive and recieve the new messages instantly.

I mailed HTC and Microsoft live support, the first one sent a stupid reply back and I had to ask the question a second time. Still, after a few days, they haven't replied and I do not think they will either. Microsoft on the other hand replied at once and asked me to try another live account, and try my own live account in a messenger running in another mobile phone.

I do not know of anyone who run a windows mobile phone in order for me to test my account on another phone, but I did create a new account and even had the live application sync a real working live e-mail account "as items arrive", without any success. So I sent the results back to Microsoft and got an somewhat disturbing answer. Depending on their answer of my latest reply I might report back here the full content of this dialogue I've had with Microsoft.

Anyways.. I also know that Microsoft aren't the only guys out there trying to put their instant messaging services online at different sites and blogs. Google and their G-talk is another option. Apparently, Yahoo offer some form of a live chat plugin to their IM too. But for know I'm doing research and trials of Googles solution.

If I have G-talk running its desktop client in my ordinary PC, everything works fine. What G-talk do is to establish an 100 % web based link between the two parts that chat with eachother. The trouble arrives when I try to run G-talk in my phone. Google do not themselves have a mobile version of their G-talk application. But a lot of services do offer cross plattform solutions for running IM services such as G-talk. The problem is that a very few of them are getting the message from strangers on the web who aren't in the contact list. The two I've found that work in this maner is Nimbuzz and OctroTalk. 

However, the message that Googles messaging service send out to the client are nothing else then a giant huge hyperlink. Nimbuzz can't open that link, nothing happens when I click it. OctroTalk does, but then the next problem arrives. When google are trying to establish the webbased link between my customer at the site and myself, the feature requires adobe flash. My windows phone does come with Adobe Flash Lite, but this package isn't recognised. So I'm quite stuck here. Adobe have anounced that the big suite of Adobe Flash 10.1 will be made available to mobile phones sometime this year, but currently there aren't any "mobile" betas floating around.

Anyone know how to successfully establish a way of having Google Talk's Chatback thing work on a windows based mobile phone? Man I'm desperate.

I'll continue to report back on my live messenger issue and my big goal to be able to to live chat with my customers on my site directly on my phone in a very reliable way. One might have missed my earlier statements in this thread and wonder what the problem is with the priced solutions available on the market, so to repeat myself: Live messenger, Google Talk, Yahoo etc., they do not log my customers IP and their activities on my website. I do believe passionately that the customer of tomorrow aren't dumb in any way and do not want their integrety to be compromised in any way. Particularly not as in my case when what I will sell demands a high level of confidentiality.

Stay tuned and please please give me feedback, I can't do this on my own. What are YOUR experience from using the live messenger on your windows mobile phone and what settings, tweaks & hacks have you found to work really good in making the connection stay alive and active?

Edit: I might have missed to explain in a more detailed maner how the Google solution works. It works in this way: I who want to put the service on my site, get a code from google to paste in the HTML code of my website. This add a "badge" as Google calls it and the badge itself is very customizable. It is better then the live messenger live chat plugin in the way that my customer are thrown into the live chat directly after clicking on the link. No need to enter encrypted letters and numbers that not even a science professor can read correctly without having failed a number of times before success as one has to do with the live messenger plugin (a feature implemented to remove bots, but shouldn't I have the ability to add that feature if and WHEN I am starting to have trouble with the bots?). Also, the google live chat are way more communicative than the live plugin. It reports back to the customer when the host joins the chat (and equally when he doesn't) and when the host are typing etc. Not to mention that the Google logotype are more colorful than the windows live old school logo.

Anyways, so when my customer click the link another window opens with the chat module. On my desktop client I recieve a new message, not repliable in any way. This message are from google and ask me to follow a link. When I do that my computer opens this link in a new window and at this page, a button is displayed which I have to click in order to launch my chat module. After having made two clicks I thereafter are thrown into an chat module that looks exactly as the customers interface. This works great indeed on my pc, but not on my phone since the latest Adobe Flash Lite suite doesn't support it.


----------



## Die Bruine (Feb 8, 2010)

*10.7.0060.2300.3000 connection problems*

Ever since 10.7.0060.2300.3000 I have connection issues. Whenever I leave my phone on standby for a couple of hours (sometimes less than 1,5) MSN is disconnected. I get the message you have been idel, have been disconnected. If I try to reconnect it won't work. I can turn on and turn off flightmode, change phone mode, try whatever but the only thing that will work is soft-reset my phone. I have tried this with two different providers and changed bands. But that shouldn't be the problem since I also have this problem when I use WiFi. After a couple of hours standby MSN is disconnected and it won't reconnect unless I soft-reset the phone. Connection problems is al it says. But that's bull because I can browse the internet and get weather updates. Surely I can't be the only one with this problem? I have tried two different RadioROMs and at least 10 different OS ROMs.


----------



## Habib Molaska (Feb 8, 2010)

lol, you and me both brodda. But I don't have to reboot, all I have to do is to turn on the display and msn will start the reconnection process at once. I got an answer from microsoft that a lot of people are reporting the same issues and "hopefully" it will be resolved soon. I couldn't get any more info than that. From the sound of it, this tech was just playing me and didn't wanna bother anymore. It's sad for sure. Year 2010 and we still can't be mobile with our IM client.


----------



## gilat001 (Feb 9, 2010)

Die Bruine said:


> Ever since 10.7.0060.2300.3000 I have connection issues. Whenever I leave my phone on standby for a couple of hours (sometimes less than 1,5) MSN is disconnected. I get the message you have been idel, have been disconnected. If I try to reconnect it won't work. I can turn on and turn off flightmode, change phone mode, try whatever but the only thing that will work is soft-reset my phone. I have tried this with two different providers and changed bands. But that shouldn't be the problem since I also have this problem when I use WiFi. After a couple of hours standby MSN is disconnected and it won't reconnect unless I soft-reset the phone. Connection problems is al it says. But that's bull because I can browse the internet and get weather updates. Surely I can't be the only one with this problem? I have tried two different RadioROMs and at least 10 different OS ROMs.

Click to collapse



Same problem on my htc pure. Can't wait for a new version of windows live, this new version has too many connection issues. 

Can anybody suggest a stable version? Thanks


----------



## freaknormel (Feb 15, 2010)

I have the same problem with live messenger, as described  above.

When i click on a online contact, it says : cant start conversation... etc etc


----------



## CommanderThor (Feb 15, 2010)

Hm, does anybody know another IM application, that has tabbed contact+ function, to only "beep" when you don't have application open? Fring not any other that i tried don't have this functionality, but this Live Messenger has problems with disconecting...


----------



## Habib Molaska (Feb 15, 2010)

Try Palringo, worked great, looked great and had lesser connectivity problems than live messenger. Only problem was that it didn't accept incoming chat requests from my live plugin on my website so I had to stop using it. I will go for Google Talk instead but I haven't found a reliable way for me to always bring with me my website's live chat module in the pocket wherever I go. One thing could be to have my computer running 24/7 at home since I can always remote desktop, but I still need it to notify me whenever I get that chat request.


----------



## CommanderThor (Feb 15, 2010)

If IM was not send from live plugin to Paralingo that it was the plugin's fault. plugin should work like normal account, so paralingo shoudn't notice the difference.


----------



## Habib Molaska (Feb 15, 2010)

But it does. The plugin can send to the ordinary live messenger without any hastle and a numerous of other clients, octrotalk would be one example. I don't know why but Palringo doesn't recieve any. I think it has some kind of a built in resistance to messages from unknown sources if they aren't on the contact list to begin with.


----------



## Die Bruine (Feb 27, 2010)

*MSN 11.0 on Marketplace...*

At least thats what is says. After installation it shows 10.7.0060.2300.3000. Bummer... Will check regularly to see if it's changed.


----------



## benko286 (Mar 17, 2010)

Anybody has latest OEM package of Windows Live so that I can put it in the kitchen?


----------



## CRACING (Mar 17, 2010)

benko286 said:


> Anybody has latest OEM package of Windows Live so that I can put it in the kitchen?

Click to collapse



Here you go. Attached it. Its an OEM and works g8. 

Enjoy It!!!

Best Regards


----------



## Laurentius26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks bro. 



CRACING said:


> Here you go. Attached it. Its an OEM and works g8.
> 
> Enjoy It!!!
> 
> Best Regards

Click to collapse


----------



## benko286 (Mar 17, 2010)

CRACING said:


> Here you go. Attached it. Its an OEM and works g8.
> 
> Enjoy It!!!
> 
> Best Regards

Click to collapse



Thanks a million


----------



## VeikkoK (Apr 3, 2010)

CRACING said:


> Here you go. Attached it. Its an OEM and works g8.
> 
> Enjoy It!!!
> 
> Best Regards

Click to collapse



Eee, where should I drop this folder? Under the programme files or where?


----------



## mesaboogie (Apr 3, 2010)

nevermind  overlooked


----------



## BestiaAgnostica (Apr 12, 2010)

gonna quote myself... maybe this is a best place to ask :


> Hi
> Hate to be a n00b  lol, but After installing Mobile 6.5 on my treo pro from build :21896, i realized Messenger was not installed by default
> So i downloaded WindowsLive_0409.PPC2005_arm , from the official site , is getting installed..however is just not letting me bypass step 2 on first use
> I also tried Windows Live 10.6.31.2600 (duttythroy).cab , but thats not appearing under my apps so no way to run it
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## atomiq (May 1, 2010)

it pissed me off the fact that this app hasnt been updated, we want major re-make, is so friggin crappy and un-stable...


agghh!!


----------



## turboharen (Jun 5, 2010)

DO NOT DELETE YOUR MSN CONTACTS FROM THE PHONEBOOK.  This will result in you loosing all your MSN contacts completely (from the MSN Server). The safe way to remove MSN contacts from your phonebook it to go to Windows Live -> Menu -> Options -> Sync Options -> Uncheck "Store Windows Live Contacts in your mobile phone's Contact List"'

OK i did that, crap.. but got it sorted on computer now, my contacts is back...
But on mobile he only finds 20 contacts and XXX Quick reply contacts that i cannot write too.. except for email.. but they are online on the computer.. 

what shall i do?


----------



## venomshot629 (Sep 21, 2010)

Troxelke said:


> Hey guys, it sounds I have a similar problem! I have installed the latest WL including messenger (0800 fixed) and everything seems to be fine. I can download e-mail manually (with "send/receive"), but the automatic (timed, or push) downloading does not work!
> 
> I have set now "sync e-mail" in the options, including "as items arrive" and "always". However, still no automatic e-mail notification
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Has anyone ever figured out the surefire way to get email sound notifications working for Windows Live Mail???? I am having this same issue almost 2 years after the original poster!


----------



## halfth (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello,

Is there a chance to select text in windows messenger version 10.6.0053.3000 (used in WM6.5 Omnia GT-I8000)? An older version used in Mio P550 (WM5, 10.6.0046.0800) allows to select and copy while chatting. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## aion_w (Dec 15, 2010)

I got a dummy question here..how do I uninstall the current older version on my HTC Pure 6.5...


----------

